# The Ibanez 7 Club!



## CrushingAnvil

Yo Dudes - Im making a list so just post a pic of your gat and I'll chuck you on the list : )

I'll just give your guitars a description - if you want your own just type one out : )

Heres Mine : ) 







CrushingAnvil - RG7620BK w/ killswitch
djpharoah - RG7620RB w/ Single Coil & Gay Pride Sticker 
XeoFLCL - RG7620BK
Jazzedout - RG7620 Natural Finish
Metaljim - RG7620 Iron Pewter
Jongpil_Yun - RG7620 w/ Scallops
Sex_Art - RG7620VK
TMatt142 - RG7620 CAT Yellow w/ JPM controls
S-O - RG7620RB
Guitar_Nymph - RG7620 x2(?)
Guitarjitsumaster - RG7620CG
envenomedcky - RG7620BS
Edroz - RG7620MC
Shawn - RG7620 WH, RB
Mattyus - RG7620GN
PeteLaramee - RG7620 Blue(?)Shawn - GN, RB, Artic White
kmanick - RG7620RB w/ Bareknuckle Miracle Man in bridge(B) & Duncan Jazz(N)
halsinden - RG7620BK w/ BKP nailbombs
thedonutman - RG7620RW
Leonardo7 - RG7620 x3
Piccoblade -RG7620 w/PAW swirl
Atimoc - RG7620 GN
CaptainD00M -RG7620BK
adz87 - RG7620IP
Corwin RG7620 Natural Finish
atimoc - RG7620GN
DBDBadreligion - RG7620 with D-Sonic in bridge and Air Norton in neck.
zasam4 - RG7620-550 - Desert yellow(re-fin.) w/ Invader 7(B) and jazz 7(N).


----------



## djpharoah

Back in this club.


----------



## XeoFLCL

I'm in, haha.


----------



## Jazzedout

Here is my undecided RG7620. Still haven't decided on what color to do it and I just got a pickguard to try the look...


----------



## Metaljim




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metaljim said:


>



I take it that is a re-finished guitar since the bridge is black and the Iron Pewter 7620's come with cosmic grey hardware.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Geez, my RG is all ugly compared to your guys'. Yours are all shiny and shit, mine's got dents and stuff... plus an ugly scallop job.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Jongpil Yun said:


> Geez, my RG is all ugly compared to your guys'. Yours are all shiny and shit, mine's got dents and stuff... plus an ugly scallop job.



I'd still love to see it Jongpil(?) - a 7620 is a 7620 no matter what...pretty much.

I'll put you on the list buddy


----------



## Metaljim

CrushingAnvil said:


> I take it that is a re-finished guitar since the bridge is black and the Iron Pewter 7620's come with cosmic grey hardware.


Mine wasn't re-finished.
The Grey Nickel 7620's had the powder cosmo hardware.


----------



## sex_art

Nice thread


----------



## Michael

I just sold mine. : /


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metaljim said:


> Mine wasn't re-finished.
> The Grey Nickel 7620's had the powder cosmo hardware.



Noted. 



Michael said:


> I just sold mine. : /



hey bro, get yourself another one maaan! can't have you wandering around without one


----------



## TMatt142

Here's mine.......a 98'. It'll go under the knife again this winter. Will get the JPM treatment. (vol knob moved down, 5-way removed, 3-way toggle installed, and a Jem output jack). Then it'll get a fresh coat of CAT yellow again. Pickups presently in it are an AN-7 and an Evo-7...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Yo, that kill switch is the shit. How different. A true kind of on-off switch.

I dig.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yo, that kill switch is the shit. How different. A true kind of on-off switch.
> 
> I dig.



Hey Bro, thanks a lot - sorry about my pointless thread - I got carried away with that lolcat shit 

It came with my guitar


----------



## S-O

I has shitty cams, so I has no pics



But it's not like no one has seen the RB 7620.

If I ever get another RB, I will sand it down and throw a black pickguard on. I love how that naked 7620 looks.


----------



## Guitar Nymph

I have two on the way! Pix soon


----------



## guitarjitsumaster

Sorry the only cruddy pic I have at the moment but its my 7620 in the original Cayman Green.


----------



## DevinShidaker

woooo I get to join!

black matte finish and EMG 707s done by LACS


----------



## Edroz

my '98 RG7620MC

this pic was taken the day i got it... 

stock pickups have since been changed to a DiMarzio Blaze bridge and D Activator7 neck. pop-in trem bar was also replaced with an OFR screw-on bar assembly.


----------



## djpharoah

Edroz said:


> pop-in trem bar was also replaced with an OFR screw-on bar assembly.


The best thing to do actually.  Gonna do that on my RG7620 too.


----------



## jymellis

99 rg7620
blaze in neck and trem
copper shielded all pot cavities
jem 5 way switch
tone drop cap installed on vol pot.
jem input
4 trem springs
tuned 1 full step down A-D-G-C-F-A-D


jym


----------



## Shawn

Here are mine~













1998 RG7620 Arctic White~

serial# F9756042
My first 7-string I purchased new in May 1998.Originally a 7620 BK that I customized by having the body painted Arctic White in 2002. I then acquired white pickups that came from someone's UV7PWH and had a friend put them in. Also, custom knobs, etc. I left it that way until 2007 when I decided to get it re-refinished! I had the headstock done this time too. It came out much nicer and I got a new Lo Pro Edge for it too. This guitar still plays good after all these years, I will always love this guitar.

1999 RG 7620 GN~

serial# F9958322 Acquired this guitar for a decent price. The grey nickel finish has always been my favorite finish on the 7620s. This guitar plays so great.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Thanks everyone - 7 new members! :O


----------



## Metaljim

Hey CrushingAnvil, can you change mine to Iron Pewter?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metaljim said:


> Hey CrushingAnvil, can you change mine to Iron Pewter?



Fuck, Yeah bro sorry. Anyone else want theirs altered just tell me


----------



## Metaljim

CrushingAnvil said:


> Fuck, Yeah bro sorry. Anyone else want theirs altered just tell me


Thanks man.


----------



## Mattayus

My 7620GN, with a calibrated set of Bareknuckle Painkillers!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mattayus said:


> My 7620GN, with a calibrated set of Bareknuckle Painkillers!



Welcome to the club bro.


----------



## PeteLaramee

My 7620 is on the far right.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hey Bro, Pete=epic w1n of a name


----------



## leonardo7

3 RG7620s


----------



## thedonutman

My 7620






It was advertised as VK, but I think its RW or MC.


----------



## Mattayus

what pups are in that?


----------



## thedonutman

Mattayus said:


> what pups are in that?



Blaze Custom and PAF 7, with some crazy wiring. (Previous owner changed all the electronics)


----------



## Mattayus

noice!


----------



## halsinden

RG7620BK with BKP nailbombs, custom wiring done by james (7DT) as detailed here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/42138-wiring-madness.html

which is basically:

1 push pull: neck phase reverse
1 push pull: coil tap

the phase reverse takes the output from the coil tap on the neck.

then, the switch is wired:
pos 1: bridge (coil tap/full)
pos 2: inner coils of bridge/neck (coil tap phase reverse)
pos 3: neck and bridge in parrallel (coil tap AND phase reverse work here)
pos 4: neck coil split 
pos 5: neck (coil tap/full)

as seen here:






H


----------



## kmanick

97 7620 royal Blue. I've since swapped out the bridge for a BareKnuckle Miracle man and the neck for a duncan Jazz.
I also had my tech do a full fret level and crowning and had him strip the finish off of the back of the neck and oil it.
Now.............. it plays and sounds the way I want it to (I need to takes some new pics). Mint condition


----------



## Shawn

Here's an update pic~






From left to right~ F99 GN, F98 RB, F97 Arctic White.


----------



## piccoblade

My RG7620. Getting some better pics taken next weekend! These ones don't really give an accurate idea of the colors.

Started off as a 7620VK.
Mods:
PAW Swirl by Et Guitars, Australia.
Green Dimarzio Blaze Bridge and Neck added
Green Volume, tone and switch.
Green Ibanez decal added (by ET Guitars)
Green Inlay dots (also ET's handywork)

I've since added the bright green Dimarzio straplocks too.


----------



## atimoc

Stock '00 7620GN


----------



## halsinden

how come mine's only listed as a plain RG7620BK on the 1st post...?



H


----------



## adz87

heres mine!










Stock 00 RG7620 GN with bubinga strip and white bobbin toppers!


----------



## Corwin

Here is my new RG7620!:
It is stock (New 7) but Natural colored.
I guess someday i'll get new pickups for it.

It really looks good, but the camera sucks haha


----------



## kmanick

updated pics with the new pickups in there. Jazz at the neck BK Miracle man in the bridge!




and new Universe case!


----------



## CaptainD00M

The new entry:





Its stock at the moment, but i forsee Blaze's or a Tone Zone Paf in Green in its future... and possibly a PG... just make it a bit more colourful...






More porn.






My offical mascot... One Eyed Willie.
Hes really a minature lion


----------



## CrushingAnvil

halsinden said:


> how come mine's only listed as a plain RG7620BK on the 1st post...?
> 
> 
> 
> H


Hey bro, post your prefered title and I'll fix it for you : )

cheers,

Pete


----------



## rvoteary

Just got one, I'll post pics once I refinish it


----------



## Shawn

Hey Pete, update the list, bro. 

I sold my GN and now only own the RB and the white one.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I'm hoping someone here bought my RG7620 off e-bay a while back.. it has a chip in the top tummy tuck and came with chrome knobs..


----------



## DBDbadreligion

RG7620 with D-Sonic in bridge and Air Norton in neck.


----------



## zasam4

count me in...
it started as an RG7620GN that needed a refret 


















upgraded the pickups to Invader7 and Jazz7


----------



## Drew

I miss my old VK.


----------



## buffa d

Just received my White rg7620 and a set of cold sweats! 
Sweeeeet!


----------



## Jazzedout

I have forgoten about this thread. I got a new swirled RG7620 body and green Dimarzios (Blaze custom/Blaze neck) so My RG7620 changed from this:






to this:






I'll update it during the next days since it is getting a new custom maple boarded, pyramid inlayed reverse headstock neck!


----------



## shredfreak

I think mine used to be a 7620bk at some point, can't really say since i bought it like this. I really do want a 2nd one at some point though. (crappy photo of the scalloping, sorry lol)


----------



## larry

ok so i tried to link the pics... but i fail hard.
so here's an attatchment of the entire rig.

matte greay on the left, gloss darkness on the right.

also there's a better shot of the grey one in my
profile pic.


----------



## Vince

2000 Ibanez 7620 GN

DiMarzio Blaze neck pickup
Evo7 bridge pickup
Bubinga strip on the back

This is my sick shred guitar of hate!


----------



## Jzbass25

I hope to join the club this month


----------



## Ippon

This pic was when I first got it ... my 2nd RG7620.


----------



## sepsis311




----------



## Edroz

the yellow pickups/ hardware look great with that finish!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Absolutely! What kind of pickups are those?


On another subject, within a couple months, I should be joining this prestigious club. The only doubt in my mind now is whether to get the 7620 or the 7621. I was burned in the past with a p.o.s. tremolo, so I'm a little hesitant. I've heard good things about them, though. Convince me!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

To the post above... every guitar I've ever owned with a floating trem had to be tweaked by myself using online tutorials(even the ones that come brand new need some slight adjusting). The more you mess w/ it and read a/b it, the better responce you'll get out of it and it will just become easier to figure out what's going on and how to keep it in tune better. 
It's kinda like changing strings, it sucks and its boring setting up a trem... but once you nail it(intonation and all), you're fuckin' gravy dude. Unless you got some warped-ass neck but then again I'm more afraid of messing with the trussrod than the trem...


----------



## DomitianX

Here is mine. Evo 7 Bridge. Schaller trem arm. Otherwise pretty much stock.


----------



## badger71

My first post is my contribution to the club. I've been batting around the idea of getting a 7 stringer for the past few years to expand my musical horizons. I've played conventional 6 stringers for over 20 years. I took the plunge when I found this 7620 locally on CL for $400....a few dings and scratches, but nothing I wouldn't expect for a 10 yr old guitar. The kid I got it from had a "home brew" tuning going on.....regular set of D'Addario .10s with an added high E (.10). Needless to say, I spent the better part of 3 hrs. doing a complete set up, intonation, and tremol-no installation. Now, I just work on retraining my hands to add the new muscle memory. Anyhoo.....here's the (pre re work) money shot.


----------



## awesomeaustin

My RG7620GN w/ Dsonic in the bridge, and I used the chrome allen screws from an agile neck pup, and replaced the black ones in the new7 to match


----------



## Flux_Architect

I join this Club tomorrow ....I will be taking the afternoon off tomorrow to meet the UPS guy.

RG7620RB - with "Powder Cosmo" hardware - Late 2000 Non-American Ed...

Can't wait to post the pics once I get it set-up.


----------



## Nats

i'll post a pic tomorrow or something but.........

99 RG7620VK w/ EMG 707's


----------



## Ippon

*Attention CrushingAnvil:* 

Time to update the list in Post #1 

 3 RG7620BK (1 on loan)
 1 RG7620VK


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I WAS in this club, but i sold it last week...

Maybe I'll rejoin one day...


----------



## DI0H

Here is mine.
I&#180;ve just bought it!

5 piece wizard neck.

2001 IBANEZ RG7620 BK (Stock)
Serial: F0108174 











http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4756/img0055w.jpg






Cheers!


----------



## SamSam

Here's mine! Been with me since last summer, definitely my current fave!


----------



## Pewtershmit

yaaaa

soon to be lime green'd


----------



## Konfyouzd

i should be joining the ranks some time this week...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

mine is on here someplace, with the re-paint and the Rusty Cooley mod, + LED's under the pickups.

It was originally Royal Blue I think, then I painted it Duplicolor's Metallic Blue.


----------



## a7stringkilla

from beat up vampire kiss to this.


----------



## Harris

Just got mine a couple days ago


----------



## Konfyouzd

a7stringkilla said:


> from beat up vampire kiss to this.



very nice... i have a beat up 7620BK i was gonna do a BSB finish on w/ a transparent black pickguard... it should be comin' in the mail this week... bought it on the bay...


----------



## a7stringkilla

Konfyouzd said:


> very nice... i have a beat up 7620BK i was gonna do a BSB finish on w/ a transparent black pickguard... it should be comin' in the mail this week... bought it on the bay...



i had t get this pickguard made for me. its half universe, half 7620 specs. took a couple phone conversations to get on the same page but it turned out just how i wanted it.


----------



## ohio_eric

a7stringkilla said:


> from beat up vampire kiss to this.



That = Win!

Nice work


----------



## Konfyouzd

what about it is spec'd after the UV? i also have another 7620... it's DNA jem swirled w/ the monkey grip and lion claw... it's having an evo7 and blaze neck installed right now...


----------



## a7stringkilla

ohio_eric said:


> That = Win!
> 
> Nice work



thanks! its so hard trying to figure out what color scheme, pickups and all that stuff when you take on a full overhaul. cause you cant go back once you start. luckily one of my best friends is a custom car painter and he mixed up an awesome color for me. ill try to get some good pics of it in the sun soon.



Konfyouzd said:


> what about it is spec'd after the UV? i also have another 7620... it's DNA jem swirled w/ the monkey grip and lion claw... it's having an evo7 and blaze neck installed right now...



well for starters there is no middle pickup on a 7620. i had to route the cavity for it. i wanted to direct mount the pickups but didnt want a cutaway in the guard for the tab. a universe doesnt have one but has holes to mount the pickups with in the guard but i didnt want them drilled into it. the way its put together, you have to take the guard off to adjust how high you want the pickup. saying "specs" was a bit much but was the simplist way to say it. the guy that made it was cool as hell too. very patient.


----------



## Konfyouzd

> well for starters there is no middle pickup on a 7620. i had to route the cavity for it. i wanted to direct mount the pickups but didnt want a cutaway in the guard for the tab. a universe doesnt have one but has holes to mount the pickups with in the guard but i didnt want them drilled into it. the way its put together, you have to take the guard off to adjust how high you want the pickup. saying "specs" was a bit much but was the simplist way to say it. the guy that made it was cool as hell too. very patient.


 
who'd u get to build it for u? i have a guy building me a jackson kelly body w/ an AANJ fitted for a wizard-7 (i despise the way the destroyer looks and i wanted a 7 string explorer w/ a lo pro... the kelly is the sexiest one i know of)


----------



## a7stringkilla

Konfyouzd said:


> who'd u get to build it for u? i have a guy building me a jackson kelly body w/ an AANJ fitted for a wizard-7 (i despise the way the destroyer looks and i wanted a 7 string explorer w/ a lo pro... the kelly is the sexiest one i know of)



jeannie pickguards. the guy really was pretty cool.


----------



## Konfyouzd

a7stringkilla said:


> jeannie pickguards. the guy really was pretty cool.



oh cool i thought u were talking about the body... i had the guy at jeanie pickguards build me a custom UV/RG hybrid pickguard too! we had a lil confusion when i was talking to him but everything turned out great in the end


----------



## a7stringkilla

Konfyouzd said:


> oh cool i thought u were talking about the body... i had the guy at jeanie pickguards build me a custom UV/RG hybrid pickguard too! we had a lil confusion when i was talking to him but everything turned out great in the end



i routed the middle pickup out myself. yeah it took some time to really get things straight with how i wanted the guard. it sounds easy but it really wasnt. like i said, the guy was cool as hell.


----------



## Joel

I dont have a camera right now, but i do have an RG7620BK...


----------



## solarian

I'M IN!!

well almost...


----------



## solarian

Officially in! Done with the refinish project!


----------



## oompa

an old pic from ryan's crib 

RG7620 BK

great stuff!


----------



## Leon

RG7620 of Doom, RG7621.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel




----------



## CaptainD00M

Anvil thoughs id update with these photos... not much of a mod mind, but they are the classic Blaze II combo:











its strictly speaking not a 7620 as its the THING that IBZ released after they stopped making them, but its going to be bright green:






Special mention maybe?
Anvil hows welly? Hope she's kick ass... man i miss the Botans over here in ye oldie London town... oh well ICMP becons


----------



## Flux_Architect

Up in 'da club fo shizzle.


EDIT (before anyone says anything): Since these pics were taken....the lo-pro has been set-up proper...and the fretboard has been oiled.
Thanks.


----------



## sex_art

Another one of my 7620VK or WR i'm not sure


----------



## kmanick

I will be re joining this group shortly (one is incoming)


----------



## sex_art

kmanick said:


> I will be re joining this group shortly (one is incoming)



Awesome! I'd really like a custom finish one, great guitars!


----------



## Cuda

Ooh can I join?

RG7620, White pickguard and truss cover, dimazario strap locks FTW, white blaze pickups. I got her off Craigslist like that. She has no nut locks so I added a "bandana" to help sustain and all that. I named her Faye, she likes a good marlboro red, I think she got it from watching EVH's franken strat.






LOL Squire Jazz active 5 string , still a sweet bass for $300. Need that Low B to match.






Extra strings and tools, and smokes. Damn baggy with replacement nut didn't fucking fit. 






And why the hell not, I play Nintendo music on her.

I got a Rg7620VK in layaway should get her out next week. She will need alot of TLC and elbow grease to clean the rust off. Trem is locked down but eh, I'll check it out and ask for advice here. I'm still a bit of a trem noob.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CaptainD00M said:


> Anvil thoughs id update with these photos...
> 
> Anvil hows welly? Hope she's kick ass... man i miss the Botans over here in ye oldie London town... oh well ICMP becons



Welly' is okay man, Backyard Burial are finally releasing a CD 

Still filled with pretentious dicks going to the penthouse in brookelyn, being all cultured and shit watching their Indie movies 

Didn't know this thread was still going strong guys!


----------



## sevenstringj

I always hesitated on getting one because the neck looks too narrow, with the high and low strings almost sitting on the edge. I notice the RG1527's have a bit more room. Is this ever an issue for anyone?


----------



## SerratedSkies

sevenstringj said:


> I always hesitated on getting one because the neck looks too narrow, with the high and low strings almost sitting on the edge. I notice the RG1527's have a bit more room. Is this ever an issue for anyone?



I had the same problem with my 7321 - the neck was too narrow. Luckily, my 1527M totally fixed that problem for me. I've yet to even play a 7620, so I'd have to get back to you on that.


----------



## XeoFLCL

sevenstringj said:


> I always hesitated on getting one because the neck looks too narrow, with the high and low strings almost sitting on the edge. I notice the RG1527's have a bit more room. Is this ever an issue for anyone?





SerratedSkies said:


> I had the same problem with my 7321 - the neck was too narrow. Luckily, my 1527M totally fixed that problem for me. I've yet to even play a 7620, so I'd have to get back to you on that.


That was my exact problem with mine. The low B would always pop off the side of the fretboard if I touched it the wrong way. It's a shame as when I threw my DiMarzio Evo7 in there it ripped all face. Anyways I ended up selling it and getting a Schecter C7 Deluxe which I love 

When I have the money and can find another, I want to get a RG7620VK and see if I can work around it, or maybe it was just a sour one I had?


----------



## White Cluster

I snagged a 97 7620RB off of CL a month ago..Dimarzio TZ in bridge and Air Norton in neck.It's in good condition for a 12 yr old guitar and i only paid $300 for it..I'm liking it enough but I miss my Brian Moore 7..I hear he might get back to building some after he settles this big lawsuit he's involved in.


----------



## Cuda

Heh, it's not just me then. I figured I just pressed too hard or was doing something, but yes, my 99 model, the lox b and high e keep sliding off the edge.I'll see how the other 7620 plays when I get it out of layaway in a day or two.


----------



## Konfyouzd

XeoFLCL said:


> That was my exact problem with mine. The low B would always pop off the side of the fretboard if I touched it the wrong way. It's a shame as when I threw my DiMarzio Evo7 in there it ripped all face. Anyways I ended up selling it and getting a Schecter C7 Deluxe which I love
> 
> When I have the money and can find another, I want to get a RG7620VK and see if I can work around it, or maybe it was just a sour one I had?



that's interesting that so many people have had that problem. i only have 2 but neither of mine do that. but then again i've heard several times that ibanez has hit or miss QC.

by the way i just realized i never posted pics of my babies in here... i'll snap a couple when i finish modding the one i'm working on now.


----------



## kmanick

I've had 3 7620's and my J-custom (which I questioned becuase the high E does look very close to the edge of the board)
but luckily it's never been a problem for me.
9 -46 + 60 in B
10-46 + 60 or 62 in B flat and the tension is good
I could see 9-42 being too loose and plulling off easily in B Flat.
my latest one is with my tech right now getting a full set up, i'll post pics up wehn I get it back, but I think I may be gtting an all mahogany body 
from Sims and doing a swap on it, but the evo and air norton in this one 
sound so good as is, I may put that off for a while.
Ibanez is not consistant with their wood, each one of my 7620's have 
weighed all over the place and sounded completely different form each 
other. Even the necks have all been shaped differently (no CNC?) WTF

the 97Rb that I sold when I bought my J-cstom was easily the best out of 
the 3 I've had so far. (way nicer neck than the 2 99's I've had).

now the neck on the J-custom....well that's in a different league.


----------



## Konfyouzd

99 neck 





by the way... are there 2 different lo pro edges? both of mine look slightly different.


----------



## y8c616

Here's mine; RG7620 with Green Dimarzio Blaze's and Cosmo LoPro and Cosmo knobs
(Pictures by the previous owner, Maxdread, of these very forums; not taken my own cos i've not got a decent digital cam)


----------



## Konfyouzd

that looks mighty minty and pretty...


----------



## Triple7

No 7420 club?


----------



## Konfyouzd

it should be the 7x2x Club.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Konfyouzd said:


> it should be the 7x2x Club.


 
Eh, with that you'd get too many 7321's, and everyone has a 7321.


----------



## Xiphos68

YEAH for the club!!!!
Just got mine 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Konfyouzd

SerratedSkies said:


> Eh, with that you'd get too many 7321's, and everyone has a 7321.


that's true. but i have one of those too.


----------



## fretninjadave

Its kinda beat up but its still kills


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ hey... i remember that one


----------



## fretninjadave

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ hey... i remember that one


 
Damn that was fast.This is a cool thread


----------



## Konfyouzd

here are my babies... better pics are coming. the blue one is getting a pickguard soon (some time this week i hope!)


----------



## fretninjadave

^ F**n sweet dude.


----------



## Konfyouzd

the swirl (Lucy) was a pain in the ass to get playing right but she's fuckin' MONEY now... hence why she has been bumped up to my main player. i think the blue one needs a tiny truss rod adjustment, but it should be playing just as nice soon.


----------



## Cuda

I'm guessing it's a VK, lol, maybe a WR. Both are 99 models. It has a little rust. I'll try to use some CLP and toothbrush it to see if that helps. Gotta pickup some lemon oil. 

The springs are tenser than fuck, lol, no give at all. It needs a setup and all that, time to read faqs and shit.


----------



## fretninjadave

Konfyouzd said:


> the swirl (Lucy) was a pain in the ass to get playing right but she's fuckin' MONEY now... hence why she has been bumped up to my main player. i think the blue one needs a tiny truss rod adjustment, but it should be playing just as nice soon.


 

If you dont mind the suggestion.If you put a pick guard on the blue one ,consider a clear one , then you can put any design under it. ex. Money,pics from a porn mag, pics of other guitars,Etc.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i actually ordered a black mirror one last week. got an email that said it shipped yesterday. 

i CANT WAIT. i also ordered new wires... i'm gonna do a push/pull coil tap


----------



## fretninjadave

What kind of pkps do you use I got mi marzio evos in mine.I wanna put a coil tap also.You should line the cavity with copper foil when you do that .It will hel keep you guitar quieter.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Lucy - Evo7/Blaze Neck
Blue one (to be named once I finally play the damn thing!) - D-Sonic 7/Liquifire 7

I shielded Lucy w/ copper wire, but she's the only one. I left all my production models with the factory shielding paint (It's not great, but it keeps it quiet enough for me  )


----------



## auxioluck

No pics yet, but 7620VK here.


----------



## univave

">



">She's a BEAUTY!


----------



## TMatt142

Here's mine after the redo.....


----------



## Ippon

Nice top!


----------



## Zugster

SerratedSkies said:


> Eh, with that you'd get too many 7321's, and everyone has a 7321.


 
What about 7621s... the hard tail cousin of the 7620. I just got one of those.


----------



## maxoom

BNP Miracle Man in bridge/Dimarzio Liquifire neck
1999 RG7620


----------



## MetalGravy

XeoFLCL said:


> That was my exact problem with mine. The low B would always pop off the side of the fretboard if I touched it the wrong way. It's a shame as when I threw my DiMarzio Evo7 in there it ripped all face. Anyways I ended up selling it and getting a Schecter C7 Deluxe which I love
> 
> When I have the money and can find another, I want to get a RG7620VK and see if I can work around it, or maybe it was just a sour one I had?




I don't think so. Mine has the same problem on the high E and low B. I've actually lightened my touch and changed my fret hand's angle of attack to compensate, but sometimes I still pull (or push, in the case of the B) them off of the fretboard. The guy who owned it before the guy that sold it to me had some fretwork done, and I thought that maybe this was the result. I mean, people wouldn't keep raving about these if they have such an aggravating design flaw, would they?


----------



## snowblind56

I should have posted these a while ago. My family of 4... 





RG7620 Black with Pink Bare Knuckle Miracle Mans





RG7620RB with Pink Bare Knuckle Cold Sweats





And here is the aforementioned Black RG7620(it had green Dimarzio's before I installed the Pink BKP's) along with my RG7620VK which has Bare Knuckle Nailbomb bridge/Cold Sweat neck and my Pearl White RG7620 which has Bare Knuckle Miracle Mans


----------



## MetalGravy

Where'd you get pink pickup bobbins?


----------



## snowblind56

MetalGravy said:


> Where'd you get pink pickup bobbins?



After months of bothering Zimbloth about it, he talked Tim into making me Pink 7 String Bare Knuckles when he started doing colored 7's. It pays to be persistant.


----------



## Tristoner7

I've owned about 5 or 6 RG7620s and I always end up coming back to them. Here's mine... RG7620VK.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## silentrage

I just got myself a membership with this.
Where do I pickup my shirt/badge?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...7620-floral-project-for-sale.html#post2083981


----------



## maxoom

@Tristoner7 Very nice and it looks exactly like mine.So of coarse I think it is way cool.


----------



## snowblind56

silentrage said:


> I just got myself a membership with this.
> Where do I pickup my shirt/badge?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...7620-floral-project-for-sale.html#post2083981



So, who's going to design/print the shirts up?


----------



## ozone_00

I'm not gonna be in the club much longer, I'm getting ready to sell mine along with some of my cheap ass guitars to buy an Epi LP classic 7.


----------



## Tristoner7

maxoom said:


> @Tristoner7 Very nice and it looks exactly like mine.So of coarse I think it is way cool.



Thanks ! I like the finish on it but have been toying with the idea of doing a spalted maple top on it.


----------



## Metalus

Can I join ?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/121086-ngd-ibanez-rg7620.html


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Yay! just ordered a black rg7620. should be here tuesday... it won't stay a 7620 for long, though, as i plan on making it into a UVMC replica : )


----------



## Jaxcharvel

All right, new to the club, site, and sevens in general. The only thing special about mine is my old lady got it for $150 in a pawn shop, UV1000 case and all for my birthday. Love that woman.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## apexiwildchild

RG7620 owner here!will post pic later!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I forgot to add this one... 

RG7620 w/ alder 7 string jem body. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maxoom

Konfyouzd said:


> I forgot to add this one...
> 
> RG7620 w/ alder 7 string jem body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 A MUTT? lol That`s a RG 7620 neck.This is for guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

No... I simply ordered a replacement RG7620 body... Not difficult at all. Many others here have done this...

Why is it so difficult for so many ppl to wrap their minds around this?


----------



## paintkilz

well you did call it an "alder JEM body."

konfyouzd? i think so.


----------



## Konfyouzd

paintkilz said:


> well you did call it an "alder JEM body."
> 
> konfyouzd? i think so.


 
Are you all really gonna fuckin' cry over semantics. 

I purchased a replacement RG7620 body constructed of alder that is cut to resemble a Jem. And I called it an "alder 7 STRING jem body"... Since we ALL know the Jem was never available in 7 strings (except for the Universe which doesn't have the same "markings" as a Jem anyway), common sense would lead one to believe that this was a custom job. You're the confused ones. Quit trying to sound smarter than you are.

Pull Mr. Ibanez's dick a few more inches out of your mouth next time you fix your lips to address me.


----------



## maxoom

I didn`t know for sure what it was but was just joking around anyway.
I mean really it`s Jem `d extra PU, kill switch and you call it a Jem I don`t know your guitar building history. It`s not really a Jem also.If you have to talk to people like that on the net..... I understand I get pissed off real easy sometimes also.


----------



## Awake77

Here's mine:


----------



## snowblind56

Awake77 said:


> Here's mine:



I'll probably be the only one who will ever admit this, but those pickup rings kind of make it look cool.


----------



## Konfyouzd

maxoom said:


> I didn`t know for sure what it was but was just joking around anyway.
> I mean really it`s Jem `d extra PU, kill switch and you call it a Jem I don`t know your guitar building history. It`s not really a Jem also.If you have to talk to people like that on the net..... I understand I get pissed off real easy sometimes also.


 
Honestly it just gets annoying when Ibanez fanboys get all "OMG THATS SO NOT A JEM." 

I know this... 

The fact that I posted a pic of it in a thread titled RG7620 Club would imply that I know what it is, no? I spoke the way I did because I'm annoyed it required as much explanation as it did. 

Have a good day, sir.


----------



## Konfyouzd

snowblind56 said:


> I'll probably be the only one who will ever admit this, but those pickup rings kind of make it look cool.


 
Nahh... I agree.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Can anyone tell me what the angle of the string-saddles should be in relation to the body? Because the bridge is not flat like an OFR, I can't tell what the angle should be such that the trem is neither floating too high nor recessed too far into the trem cavity. I currently have 4 springs attached and have the trem claw backed out about 5/8 of an inch from the side of the cavity closest to the neck. I find that when the trem is any further back, there is too little 'pull' on the tremolo and I am only able to raise the pitch of any given note by about a half step, if that, which is considerably less than I can do with my OFR 6 string, whose bridge is flush with the body. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## snowblind56

LamaSabachthani said:


> Can anyone tell me what the angle of the string-saddles should be in relation to the body? Because the bridge is not flat like an OFR, I can't tell what the angle should be such that the trem is neither floating too high nor recessed too far into the trem cavity. I currently have 4 springs attached and have the trem claw backed out about 5/8 of an inch from the side of the cavity closest to the neck. I find that when the trem is any further back, there is too little 'pull' on the tremolo and I am only able to raise the pitch of any given note by about a half step, if that, which is considerably less than I can do with my OFR 6 string, whose bridge is flush with the body. Can anyone help me out?



The bottom of the bridge plate is flat. That should be parallel to the body


----------



## m3ta1head

My LGM 7620.


----------



## Rapture

Here is mine!


----------



## Collapse

here is my 7620 I picked up a few days ago. cleaned it all up today added some new knobs, stap locks


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Konfyouzd said:


> Are you all really gonna fuckin' cry over semantics.
> 
> I purchased a replacement RG7620 body constructed of alder that is cut to resemble a Jem. And I called it an "alder 7 STRING jem body"... Since we ALL know the Jem was never available in 7 strings (except for the Universe which doesn't have the same "markings" as a Jem anyway), common sense would lead one to believe that this was a custom job. You're the confused ones. Quit trying to sound smarter than you are.
> 
> Pull Mr. Ibanez's dick a few more inches out of your mouth next time you fix your lips to address me.



 That was pretty pathetic. I bet he puts Hoshino Gakki's jizz on his pancakes . I haven't seen a picture but one could only assume it has the monkey grip and lions claw?

Edit: Is it the one with the swirl?

Also, I apologize for not putting all your names and 7620's in the OP but I honestly don't have the time. I think it's cool with just the pictures.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Methinks i will swirl my new/old black rg7620.... and it will be 40% purple, 40% black, and 20% lime green, with lime green Dimarzio pickups... yum!


----------



## mrvomit

Not even a guitarist (bass here ,just wanted to get fun and use to compose stuff) .
But i took an used RG7620gn '00 (no need for photos i'm sure ) 

..and i must THANK YOU ALL for all the infos found here around ,
thanks to them i was able to recognise
and to get a really good quality/price ratio guitar .
They raised in value and price last years ,expecially in Europe they costs quite more ,
nevertheless i feel it was a good purchase ^
After the very long setup i did (following here and other sites advices) now even "overkill" for my needs .
Good bridge pickup, maybe neck pickup ..i dont like at all ,but who i am to complain.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

MOD EDIT: You're selling swirls. If you want to post pics of your work, even if it's something you're keeping, post it to the dealer section.


----------



## SYLrules88

^    makes me think of an old comic book!


----------



## vhmetalx

Lemme get in this!








I just dont know how long ill be in the club for...


----------



## Nights_Blood

As of today, count me in!


----------



## mrvomit

A little question if i can put here .
On mine ,i 've tried to adjust neck pickup height ,and maybe clean something if i would find a bit of rust .
But even with screws detached ,the pickup is completely stuck.
Is it normal?have i to check something else,sorry if is a dumb question.


----------



## jymellis

mrvomit said:


> A little question if i can put here .
> On mine ,i 've tried to adjust neck pickup height ,and maybe clean something if i would find a bit of rust .
> But even with screws detached ,the pickup is completely stuck.
> Is it normal?have i to check something else,sorry if is a dumb question.


 
there is a piece of padded double sided sticky tape under the pup  just pull harder , you better post a pic of that 7620, oh and welcome to the club


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mrvomit said:


> A little question if i can put here .
> On mine ,i 've tried to adjust neck pickup height ,and maybe clean something if i would find a bit of rust .
> But even with screws detached ,the pickup is completely stuck.
> Is it normal?have i to check something else,sorry if is a dumb question.



Chances are the foam pad underneath the pickup has deteriorated and "glued" the pickup down. With the screws removed, gently lift the pickup until it comes out. Just don't yank it unless you want to rip the wiring harness out of the guitar. 

If you need some leverage, place a towel over the front of the guitar, around the pickup cavity, and use a flat head screwdriver to lift it out, like a lever. Be gentle though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

CrushingAnvil said:


> That was pretty pathetic. I bet he puts Hoshino Gakki's jizz on his pancakes . I haven't seen a picture but one could only assume it has the monkey grip and lions claw?
> 
> Edit: Is it the one with the swirl?
> 
> Also, I apologize for not putting all your names and 7620's in the OP but I honestly don't have the time. I think it's cool with just the pictures.


 
Used to be swirled. That body was giving me some issues. I think some of the dimensions were off just enough to annoy me so I replaced it again with a natrual alder body. 

And yep... Monkey grip/lion's claw.


----------



## jymellis

well we have an awesome 7620 club that anvil started. so why not a universe/uv club post em guys

my uv7bk , bought from ken sorceron


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I can dig this.


----------



## aleXander

Can I borrow this guitar... for like... ever?


----------



## ralphy1976

good idea, my universe bought from .... GGRRR...brain freeze!!! he is an awesome dude here though!!


----------



## jymellis

i love your guitars kj \m/


----------



## jymellis

i was waiting on you 2 by name in my head 

but max i know you have more than 1 UV


----------



## ralphy1976

so we don't / didn't disappoint then?!!! 

i have never seen a white universe but i bet they are pretty cool to behold!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yes, Max... Where is the white one???????? The white one was my favorite UV.


----------



## aleXander

wouldn't suprise me if Max had at least one of each UV model

EDIT: Lovin' the Steve Vai signature


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aleXander said:


> wouldn't suprise me if Max had at least one of each UV model
> 
> EDIT: Lovin' the Steve Vai signature



I wish. 

Sorry guys, the PWH is back in FL, at my Dads. I'll find some crappy cellphone pics for ya. 

I only have four guitars with me since I moved, the rest are at my for safe keeping. I move too damn much.


----------



## mrvomit

MaxOfMetal said:


> Chances are the foam pad underneath the pickup has deteriorated and "glued" the pickup down. With the screws removed, gently lift the pickup until it comes out. Just don't yank it unless you want to rip the wiring harness out of the guitar.
> 
> If you need some leverage, place a towel over the front of the guitar, around the pickup cavity, and use a flat head screwdriver to lift it out, like a lever. Be gentle though.



Thank You ,i 've thought was something similar ,
It is VERY stuck though ,no possible to do with bare fingers .
I will try the "leverage" method later on as you suggested


----------



## aleXander

how many UV's do you have?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mrvomit said:


> Thank You ,i 've thought was something similar ,
> It is VERY stuck though ,no possible to do with bare fingers .
> I will try the "leverage" method later on as you suggested



Just be sure to place the towel or cloth right so the screwdriver doesn't mess up the face of the guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd

jymellis said:


> i love your guitars kj \m/


 


Thanks, man. I need to get started on my next one. I have no motivation. I also don't have a Kahler 7415, veneer or epoxy...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aleXander said:


> how many UV's do you have?



As of now, only three. I've had to cut back on the collection, mostly because I just don't need so many guitars, 

91' UV7BK
91' UV7PWH
07' UV777PBK

In the past I've had:

90' UV7BK "Green Dot" with Edge 7 Sold it years ago because I'm an idiot.
97' UV7BK "Silver Dot" Unloaded it in AZ to help with funds, and to be honest, it wasn't that great compared to my others. I do wish I held onto it as they're getting pretty rare.
05' UV777PBK Run of the mill UV777PBK, I liked my 05' more so I sold this one.

Though, I think I've worked on something like six or seven dozen of them over the years.


----------



## ralphy1976

i may just get mine out of its box tonight so i can remember its scent


----------



## Konfyouzd

wtf ralphy...


----------



## ralphy1976

Konfyouzd said:


> wtf ralphy...



yeah i knew as i was typing this that i could be anything BUT guitar related..still...


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Louis Cypher

MaxOfMetal said:


> 90' UV7BK "Green Dot" with Edge 7 Sold it years ago because I'm an idiot.



your not the only idiot to have sold a '90 Green Dot dude... had and sold a lot of guitars, that is the only sale I genuinely regret


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Louis Cypher said:


> your not the only idiot to have sold a '90 Green Dot dude... had and sold a lot of guitars, that is the only sale I genuinely regret



I wish I had at least held onto the bridge. I had a whole box of Lo-Pro 7s.


----------



## Konfyouzd

so I take it the edge 7 > lo pro 7? I've read about it briefly, heard speculation, etc. They look a lot like OFRs to me.

EDIT: lol @ Max not swapping the bridge


----------



## aleXander

Let me know if you ever wanna let go of one of those Max! haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> so I take it the edge 7 > lo pro 7? I've read about it briefly, heard speculation, etc. They look a lot like OFRs to me.



Not better (and I like the Lo-Pro significantly more) but VERY rare. Only the first couple batches from 90' got the Edge 7. I think the estimate is something like eighty UVs got it, or some crazy number like that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

80?!?!? Wow. I get it now.


----------



## aleXander

Bad Max! You don't sell those trems anymore you hear me!! *slaps hand* lols...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Do they flutter any differently from the lo pro? I know the OFR on my 6er flutters like a dream. My lo pros on my 7620s too some time before they started to flutter the way I like.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> 80?!?!? Wow. I get it now.



Don't quote me on that number, I just know it's something really low.


----------



## Jazzedout

Here's my UV7BK with all black hardware:


----------



## uni777

Here are mine:


----------



## BMU

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not better (and I like the Lo-Pro significantly more) but VERY rare. Only the first couple batches from 90' got the Edge 7. I think the estimate is something like eighty UVs got it, or some crazy number like that.


No kidding?! This one below with the Edge 7 was my one and only guitar from '95 to early 2009 when it got stolen during a house break-in. I bought it 2nd hand from a guitar shop back then so I have no idea about its history. (For about $500 (!!) - I think they just wanted to get rid of it, it was too 'weird', no-one else wanted it.  ) The serial number was pretty low, like 000495 or 515...something like that.






Here's the new one, insurance replacement for the green dot. To be honest I like it more. The '90 UV had too-low frets and I LURVE the new 5-piece neck. The Edge 7 was a bitch to change strings on too.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Whoa! The white looks cleeeeeeeean! 

I don't have any pics of my battle-scarred green dot here, so I'll post'em later on so you can appreciate the glory of the roadworn UV.


----------



## BMU

PS - @UNI777 - that white one..... woah. That is unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## uni777

It is not so clean... It has some nasty damage on the spot where a regular RG has the input. And on the front there is a ding which i have had filled up with clear to prevent the paint from getting worse from moisture/sweat... It is still a 8,5 out of 10 i guess.

I've been toying with the idea of getting rid of it since i do not play it that much. But It is one of the nicest looking guitars i have. So for now i'll hold on to it.


----------



## aleXander

Im jealous of all the UV777 owners on here=(


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I hate this thread.
Subscribe.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BMU said:


> No kidding?! This one below with the Edge 7 was my one and only guitar from '95 to early 2009 when it got stolen during a house break-in. I bought it 2nd hand from a guitar shop back then so I have no idea about its history. (For about $500 (!!) - I think they just wanted to get rid of it, it was too 'weird', no-one else wanted it.  ) The serial number was pretty low, like 000495 or 515...something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the new one, insurance replacement for the green dot. To be honest I like it more. The '90 UV had too-low frets and I LURVE the new 5-piece neck. The Edge 7 was a bitch to change strings on too.


 
Definitely wanted to just get rid of it. I sold an RG7420 and an RG470 (copper penny) to a pawn shop for $250 total one time when I REALLY needed the money. Bought them back for $300. 

The guy at the counter at the pawn shop told me that because they're so old they were really only worth $50 and he was giving me a deal.


----------



## uni777

BMU said:


> PS - @UNI777 - that white one..... woah. That is unbelievably beautiful.


 Thank you. To me the PWH is the nicest looking UV.


----------



## Louis Cypher

MaKo´s Tethan;2156608 said:


> I hate this thread.
> Subscribe.



LOL!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Then there's the uv7pwn and the uv7bk which I don't have pictures of online as far as i know anymore...

Have owned the uv777bk, and the uv7bk silver dot as well, as well as 2 other pwh's i sold on and another uv7bk green dot, and possibly a few others as well. Only one I've never had is the uv777mc


----------



## Konfyouzd

UV from Hell ftw. I love that thing.


----------



## AvantGuardian

7 Dying Trees said:


>


 
Really, that's the only pic of this one you're going to post?!

I'll join the club here with my relatively recent UV acquistion:











Don't worry, I set up the trem properly right after taking these photos!


----------



## ralphy1976

did you get it from rich @ ibanezruels? i think i saw just that one for sale not so long ago?

great axe nonetheless!!!


----------



## AvantGuardian

ralphy1976 said:


> did you get it from rich @ ibanezruels? i think i saw just that one for sale not so long ago?
> 
> great axe nonetheless!!!


 
Thanks man. I actually snagged it on Ebay a couple months back for a pretty good price. I'm super envious of your swirl UV and DY JEM by the way. I think getting the PWH actually increased my GAS for Vai guitars.


----------



## ralphy1976

yeah i know what you mean!!!

the DY is just unreal to play with, the neck is so smooth and pleasant to use. I get wrist aches with the PRS SE after maybe 45 minutes of playing (yeah i am that good!!) but with the Jem it doesn't seem to bother me!!!

the Uni is another kettle of fish really, and sadly i must say i prefer the fanned guitar i have, which is fine because that Uni is a collector piece as far as i am concerned!!!

from my point of view the ultimate Uni would be yours (white) but with all the gimmicks you can find on a modern JEM (white one) with an ebony fretboard...not much really??!!!


----------



## bostjan

7 Dying Trees said:


>



Is that inspired by the JEM7BSB?

Got any closeups of the fretboard?

My favorites are the UV77MC and UV777GR. I had an opprotunity to buy each once in my life, but passed them up. The UV777GR was in really rough shape, but the guy was only wanting $700 for it. I'm sure I could have made a profit if I would have kept it a while and sold it, but I didn't.

Can you guys tell me the difference between the UV777BK and the UV777PBK?


----------



## jl-austin

I hate this thread!

One of my favorite guitars of all time is the white UV. I have never owned one, just admired them.


----------



## AVH

Soon to be refinished either deep metallic purple or green, haven't made up my mind yet, but 'ol Potty was like this for the past 5 years until a couple of months ago when it was stripped before being shipped over here.

Old UV's are such great guitars.


----------



## Rook

I'm waiting for my UV7BK to arrive in the post, next port of call is a PWH, I'm gassing really bad for one! Half way there on fundage too, I get paid soon and I'm selling a cab aswell so hopefully I'm have one by Christmas.

UBER UV GAS!!!!

And nice MKR by the way, whoever's that was, I usually prefer ATD's but that is nice! Jealous, lol.


----------



## Fantomas

I actually bought this since I really wanted an edge pro trem and aanj Universe.
Almost bought an older one though but found this one right in time







I'll still get a UV7PWH though, since to me that is the uber universe.

Favorite pic::


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Dendroaspis said:


>



you win sir, yummy guitar.


----------



## ralphy1976

^ nah : *smoking* guitar


----------



## Fred the Shred




----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Some more UV from Hell pictures (yes, inspired by the BSB, always wanted a red one as it'd just look way more evil 

the back:






close up that I have of the fretboard:














and some more shots of the UV777GR:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

And, also, the inlays on the UV from hell are actually real screw heads, not plastic ones


----------



## uni777

7 Dying Trees said:


> And, also, the inlays on the UV from hell are actually real screw heads, not plastic ones


I noticed that looks awesome.


----------



## bostjan

Real screw heads?! Sustainer?! Burnt Stained Red?!

Sir, that UV7BSR is incredible!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

bostjan said:


> Real screw heads?! Sustainer?! Burnt Stained Red?!
> 
> Sir, that UV7BSR is incredible!



...and it has a swamp ash body...


----------



## Louis Cypher

7 Dying Trees said:


> ...and it has a swamp ash body...



Fucking sick guitar mate! very nice work indeed! I love swamp ash for the bodies too!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I remember he did that UV from hell the same time I did a BSB 7620... Stole my thunder   

Seriously, though, that thing is way cooler than anything I've ever done.


----------



## AVH

bostjan said:


> Real screw heads?! Sustainer?! Burnt Stained Red?!
> 
> Sir, that UV7BSR is incredible!



Indeed it is! That is just about the coolest, most tastefully modded UV I've seen.


----------



## 308sc

Add me to the list

Just scored a 1990 UVPWH, expect a epic NGD soon


----------



## Heavy Ed

I've posted these before but here they are







my 96 greendot and 97 silverdot


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I love what you've done to the Silver. Very classy.


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^ Fuckin' SICK.


----------



## Konfyouzd

JP Universe said:


>


 
"Welcome to the club, buddy... The big penis club." -- Chapelle


----------



## movingpictures

Here is a pic of my 7620. I have owned this for about 4 years now, and its such a killer axe. I recently put the Crunch Lab 7 in the bridge, and Air Norton neck... I did the swirl also.


----------



## bostjan

I have an RG7620VK, but it is in Michigan and I do not have pictures of it ATM.

That swirl makes me want ice cream.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Whoa! Movingpictures, that's a fan-fucking-tastic swirl!


----------



## Mordacain

MaxOfMetal said:


> Whoa! Movingpictures, that's a fan-fucking-tastic swirl!



Yea, that is quite sick! Out of curiosity, how did you mask the Ibanez label on the headstock (or is it just a new decal)?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mordacain said:


> Yea, that is quite sick! Out of curiosity, how did you mask the Ibanez label on the headstock (or is it just a new decal)?


 
My guess would be that he removed the original decal and put a new one on after the swirl.


----------



## rvoteary

I get mine back later this week, there'll definately be pics


----------



## Panamared305

I love My Rg7-620 ! She has a Super thin neck I just sanded down even more and finished with tru oil. Body has been sanded down to wood also for undecided refinish of either swirl or droptop. swappin out the stock pups for evo/blz or just blaze's. Any who here she is b4 the Strippin


----------



## Konfyouzd

drop top? we talkin' flamed/quilted maple???


----------



## movingpictures

Mordacain said:


> Yea, that is quite sick! Out of curiosity, how did you mask the Ibanez label on the headstock (or is it just a new decal)?



Just an aftermarket decal on top. Thanks!


----------



## bostjan

Are any of the RG7620 finishes collectable? Just wondering.


----------



## 308sc

^^^ You mean like Rarer?

I see them usually in this order: Green (for guitar center only) 
Gunmetal Grey - harder to find
Royal Blue - Not as common
Black- Common
Vampire Kiss- Most common in my opinion.


----------



## bostjan

308sc said:


> ^^^ You mean like Rarer?
> 
> I see them usually in this order: Green (for guitar center only)
> Gunmetal Grey - harder to find
> Royal Blue - Not very common
> Black- Common
> Vampire Kiss- Most common in my opinion.



Thanks, that's what I was wondering. It seems that most of the ones I've seen recently are either black, blue or grey..dark colors. I have never seen a green one in person.


----------



## 308sc

I have not seen the green one in person but someone posted of pictures of theirs on here a few weeks back. Thats just what i have seen for sale recently. Who knows about the total production numbers


----------



## MaxOfMetal

308sc said:


> ^^^ You mean like Rarer?
> 
> I see them usually in this order: Green (for guitar center only)
> Gunmetal Grey - harder to find
> Royal Blue - Not as common
> Black- Common
> Vampire Kiss- Most common in my opinion.



Don't forget the mega-rare Wine Red as well, which was also a GC exclusive.


----------



## snowblind56

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget the mega-rare Wine Red as well, which was also a GC exclusive.



What about Iron Pewter and Grey Pewter that Jemsite lists as Special Runs?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

snowblind56 said:


> What about Iron Pewter and Grey Pewter that Jemsite lists as Special Runs?



I forgot about those. 

I've only seen maybe two Iron Pewter and never a Grey Pewter. For whatever reason the Iron Pewter is a little more common overseas, as I think both those runs were home market specials I believe.


----------



## snowblind56

MaxOfMetal said:


> I forgot about those.
> 
> I've only seen maybe two Iron Pewter and never a Grey Pewter. For whatever reason the Iron Pewter is a little more common overseas, as I think both those runs were home market specials I believe.



I've only seen 1 Cayman Green RG7620 on ebay in the last 2+ years and it was parted out. I think the body was pretty well thrashed.


----------



## bostjan

Iron Pewter and Grey Pewter!? I've never seen either of these, I think...

I've seen the Wine Red at GC years ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

snowblind56 said:


> I've only seen 1 Cayman Green RG7620 on ebay in the last 2+ years and it was parted out. I think the body was pretty well thrashed.



I haven't ever seen any for sale. I've worked on a few, and there was a fellow who posted one as a "hey look at what I got" on here a few weeks ago. I've only ever seen the Wine Red in pictures, looks like a semi-metallic VK, and the Iron Pewter I've only seen in pics, and a couple eBay ads. Never seen a GP. 

I've owned two VKs, a BK, and have worked on some RB and GN models.


----------



## snowblind56

MaxOfMetal said:


> I haven't ever seen any for sale. I've worked on a few, and there was a fellow who posted one as a "hey look at what I got" on here a few weeks ago. I've only ever seen the Wine Red in pictures, looks like a semi-metallic VK, and the Iron Pewter I've only seen in pics, and a couple eBay ads. Never seen a GP.
> 
> I've owned two VKs, a BK, and have worked on some RB and GN models.



I may have seen the Iron Pewter on ebay. They are just a darker grey then the GN. 

I personally have a BK, VK, RB, and a Pearl White one that must have been repainted. I just bought a GN and it should be delivered Tuesday. Yes, 5 RG7620's. I'm personally doing my best to drive the prices of R7620's up.  

These Special Runs are fairly uncommon, so I don't expect to ever add these to my collection besides by sheer luck or over paying.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Iron Pewter looks a lot like the Black Pearl finish Ibanez offered on the Euro RG1527s, just lighter.


----------



## 308sc

isn't the wine mahogany? or isn't there some rare variation of a early mij 7 string of that similar color that has the mahogany body


----------



## snowblind56

308sc said:


> isn't the wine mahogany? or isn't there some rare variation of a early mij 7 string of that similar color that has the mahogany body



I believe there was an RG7620MBOL, which was a black oil finished mahogany body. Ultra rare though, only 12 made. I'm sure Max will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

snowblind56 said:


> I believe there was an RG7620MBOL, which was a black oil finished mahogany body. Ultra rare though, only 12 made. I'm sure Max will correct me if I am wrong.



Nope, you're correct. That and it's fixed bridge counterpart were a super limited release through the Japanese dealer market. Though, of course some made it to the US and Europe.


----------



## Ytseman

97' RG7620 in blue with Evolution in the bridge.


----------



## jymellis

gotta be more uv owners here, i wanna see more


----------



## Rook

While waiting for my BK I accidentally bought a PWH, lol. I've not paid up for it yet but it's on hold. I'll probably settle up beginning of next week.

My 91 BK hasn;t even arrived yet, it's still in Miami in Customs!!!!


----------



## Kr1zalid

This thread suddenly make me GAS for UV's... Would like to see more pictures here too


----------



## Rook

Kr1zalid said:


> This thread suddenly make me GAS for UV's... Would like to see more pictures here too



That's what caught me out, lol.


----------



## Semi-pro

'90 UV7BK - When i got this, it was pretty beaten but after i got the frets replaced and put a new finish, it's the most awesome axe i've ever had/played. According to the logo sprayed on the original case, it used to belong to a guy from a TX band called Project 232 (found a pretty hilarious MJ cover on youtube). I had to dump the case though, it was rotten and smelled like booze and smoke (it took a while to get the smoke off the guitar too  )


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's a hot refinish. I love the yellow screw heads.


----------



## Heavy Ed

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love what you've done to the Silver. Very classy.




thanx dude, I'm considering doing something similar to the green dot.


----------



## Heavy Ed

Semi-pro said:


> '90 UV7BK - When i got this, it was pretty beaten but after i got the frets replaced and put a new finish, it's the most awesome axe i've ever had/played. According to the logo sprayed on the original case, it used to belong to a guy from a TX band called Project 232 (found a pretty hilarious MJ cover on youtube). I had to dump the case though, it was rotten and smelled like booze and smoke (it took a while to get the smoke off the guitar too  )




NOW THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## 308sc

I looked up that band.. hilarious !


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Sorry the only cruddy pic I have at the moment but its my 7620 in the original Cayman Green.


 
where'd you get that case, mate?
could you give me a serial number I wanna check it out


----------



## BlackWinds10

i will be part of this club soon. W00T!!! nice guitars, love the matte black with emgs.


----------



## Phyllo

I finally got mine few days ago... Like anyone else, I am very happy with it =)



Phyllo said:


>


----------



## jymellis

my uv7bk was flourecent yellow at one time lol.


----------



## ralphy1976

jymellis said:


> my uv7bk was flourecent yellow at one time lol.



really? your green dot was yellow?


----------



## poopyalligator

Here is mine. I get another chance to show it off. woot.


----------



## OrsusMetal

^ Fuck, you have an awesome rig. 

A few months ago I had the chance to buy a 1990 green dot, mint with the edge 7 trem. The guy had it on craigslist and only wanted $500 for it. I told him I would meet him after work to come get it and the bastard sold it while I was at work. 2 hours before I would be at his place.

Shitty thing is, I was the first person to email him about it and say I'd come get it. It would have been great.


----------



## 77zark77

mine :


----------



## leandroab

I wish!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

that yellow UV = pure sex!!! awesome stuff, man!


----------



## Bigfan

Totally regretting passing up a PWH last year now.

Shit.


----------



## poopyalligator

OrsusMetal said:


> ^ Fuck, you have an awesome rig.
> 
> A few months ago I had the chance to buy a 1990 green dot, mint with the edge 7 trem. The guy had it on craigslist and only wanted $500 for it. I told him I would meet him after work to come get it and the bastard sold it while I was at work. 2 hours before I would be at his place.
> 
> Shitty thing is, I was the first person to email him about it and say I'd come get it. It would have been great.



Dude that sucks. I have had that happen to me also. Except i was running after an rg770 in lazer blue. I actually took a chance on my UV. I got it off of ebay, the auction didnt have any pictures or anything (i was a bit worried about condition). Either way i took a chance and bid 800 and won, and a few days after that guitar was delivered to me in mint condition


----------



## jymellis

ralphy1976 said:


> really? your green dot was yellow?


 
yes, there is about2 layers of black, then yellow, then it looks like more black. i havent sanded it yet. im just going off what i see in a couple scratches on the back


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## MickD7

here's mine, I love it. 





Ill post more pictures soon.


----------



## Shawn

Here you go (all '91s) ~































^ the 2 UV7PWH are no longer in my possesion but I acquired this one a couple years ago (my 3rd one and it's a keeper!)

pics of the new one (another '91)~


----------



## Brandon

I remember being chastised for my white pickguard some time ago, but who cares. Here's mine:






That's an old pic, as I have no new ones available. It has two PAF-7s in it now.


----------



## Dores




----------



## celebro95

sorry for my shitty iphone pic !!!


----------



## Rook

GAS!!!!!!!

Still love my BK, it never ceases to amaze me, just gotta get it refinished.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill

Love this thread! You guys have some cool UV's.

Here's mine:


----------



## MikeH

So I figured since we already have a UV club and a 7620 club, why not a 1527 club?! Post pics of 'em. Now. 

Here's my '03 in Cosmic Blue (fucking purple, no matter which way you look at it).


















GO!


----------



## avenger

I have an RG1527CB (yes its purple) I was wondering what if the locking pads at the top of the nut are the same colour as the res tof the hardware. Mine are missing (along with string tree and whammy bar) and I am trying to find replacements that are the right colour.


----------



## kris_jammage

In the process of setting up my Rg1527 and givin her a well deserved polish! Will post pics when done!


----------



## possumkiller

We just added a FU Big Block and silent springs to my cousins 04 RG1527RB. Big Block was a great improvement! The springs are just normal springs dipped in plastic though, I wouldnt waste money on them.


----------



## MikeH

avenger said:


> I have an RG1527CB (yes its purple) I was wondering what if the locking pads at the top of the nut are the same colour as the res tof the hardware. Mine are missing (along with string tree and whammy bar) and I am trying to find replacements that are the right colour.



Mine are actually chrome. The rest of the hardware is Powdered Cosmo, to my knowledge. But it did come with the chrome locking nut.


----------



## gunshow86de

Can I join posthumously??? My RG1527 currently resides somewhere in Mother Russia. At least I hope so, the buyer never told me if he was able to successfully bribe the Custom's officers to release the guitar.


----------



## MikeH

It seems most people choose green pickups for the 1527s. Why is that?


----------



## Prydogga

I don't know, I'm getting some covered black BKPs for mine soon


----------



## MikeH

I'd like some white 707s.


----------



## gunshow86de

Ibz_rg said:


> It seems most people choose green pickups for the 1527s. Why is that?



I like the way it looks with the blue sparkle. I had some green Dimarzio knobs for it, but I broke one of them while installing.


----------



## kris_jammage

So this is my '03 Rg1527 in Black Pearl/Gunmetal Grey, cant decide on what its called!

Got it at a bargain for 300 Euro. Only just set up to the tuning i wanted, GCGCFAD, and gave her a quick polish! Sorry for the quality of the pics as i had to take them in my room cause i live in Ireland and its terrible weather all the time here, no sun and loads of rain!

Anyway.......

Here she is...






















Ill be purchasing a BKP Aftermath in the next few weeks so when i get that and install it ill post a video so ya can here it in action!


----------



## Xaios

Count me in. Have an 2007 RG1527RB.






Pic was taken before I replaced the pickups (which are still back, because honestly, I think everything else looks goofy in a guitar with a blue sparkle finish) and before I learned how to properly photograph guitars.


----------



## Asrial

Possibly joining soon, as I found some dude selling one dirt cheap, with a cpig in the bridge.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Great guitars!

Used to have two of them.






and this guy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My first 7 was a 1527 (in Galaxy Black) I bought from Tokyo prior to signing up to this forum. 






Photo dated, now has Liquifire/Crunchlab. 

Second 7 is the 1527M I bought in Kyoto. 






Again dated and now with Blaze/Blaze Custom combo. 

Funny how both my 7s are 1527s and both involve me physically buying them outside Australia.


----------



## Seventary

That white one with the maple f'board is sweet!


----------



## archgabriel54

Only mods in mine are Blackouts and a tremol-no





KEEP AWAY FROM MY G-SYSTEM!!!!


----------



## Xaios

archgabriel54 said:


> Only mods in mine are Blackouts and a tremol-no



I'm curious, why did you opt to go with Phase II Blackouts?


----------



## ShiftKey

ill have to take some pictures of my 1527RB and put them up here, didnt know about this thread.
currently mine is fitted with a T-no, X2N, stealth pro sustainer and a kill switch, but I hardly use the kill switch so might pop something else in there


----------



## archgabriel54

Xaios said:


> I'm curious, why did you opt to go with Phase II Blackouts?



When i first upgraded the pickups, "Blackouts" were not out yet, i originally had "EMG 707's" in there, and had no option on size.


----------



## archgabriel54

Bloody Inferno, we meet again.... 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> My first 7 was a 1527 (in Galaxy Black) I bought from Tokyo prior to signing up to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo dated, now has Liquifire/Crunchlab.
> 
> Second 7 is the 1527M I bought in Kyoto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again dated and now with Blaze/Blaze Custom combo.
> 
> Funny how both my 7s are 1527s and both involve me physically buying them outside Australia.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yes we do. 

If you're keeping the RG, jam some EMG 707Xs on that thing. Hell, even an 817X.


----------



## apiss

Here's mine:

A stock '05 RG1527RB. I love this thing to bits, especially the neck. I wanted to swap the stock pickups with Dimarzios, but clueless on which combo to choose from.


----------



## LetsKillKevy

My two babies... the RB now has a white blaze neck in the bridge, tremol no and brass block. the GW Has Paf7's and a brass block. Haven't gotten around to putting in the tremol no in that one yet. Next string change probably.


----------



## coldm51

long live my sc607b!!


----------



## uv777gr




----------



## MikeH

coldm51 said:


> long live my sc607b!!



Really? Like, honestly. What was the point of this post?


----------



## ralphy1976

i guess some good old banter??!!!


----------



## MikeH

I guess so. 

Should be getting a Crunchlab in mine next week!


----------



## Xaios

coldm51 said:


> long live my sc607b!!



Throw 'im out by 'is ears, aye say!


----------



## DaveCarter

My first 7, and so far still my best. Managed to get one in Galaxy Black, now features Blaze Custom (b) and Air Norton (n), Tremol-no, OFR arm assembly, upgraded guts and locking stud mod. Its not actually been played since Bloodstock this year when I left the band that I played standard tuned 7s in, but I may be dusting her off in the new year if things go as planned with a certain ss.org forumite...


----------



## Sir Euric

Here is my 2004 RG1527RB with a new FU big block installed, the bridge still needs to be re-intonated.


----------



## possumkiller

Plays great. Even with corroded frets and rusty sawblade strings resulting from criminal neglect.


----------



## Sir Euric

possumkiller said:


> Plays great. Even with corroded frets and rusty sawblade strings resulting from criminal neglect.


 

NOT!!! the strings yes, the frets just need a polishing, no pits in them. You've seen my LTD B-105 Bass, now thats corrosion of thy frets lol


----------



## Jack Johnson

DAMN! I need one!


----------



## Dissociation




----------



## Fre-Ts

the ibanez rg1527 prestige is one beautiful guitar... the bridge is wonderful... this guitar is wonderful!!!^^


----------



## omgmjgg

here i come


----------



## Out of this Swirled

Man alive there are so sweet one's here, I have a new paint job coming out soon that is just feckin insane but untill then here are my 2 fav uni style bodies that I have painted and I think I am keeping the one now, I know there not together so please don't bollow me I am in the process of putting them together, cheers PEACE

al


----------



## Hate

94' green dot and 7321 spoonin'


----------



## Rook

Am I the only person who wishes the pickups were direct mount? Particularly on the MC...

Also, if anybody here remember's the Hulk UV7BK, the body's for sale in Europe, and for not-too-much too.


----------



## Rook

Ibanez Universe 77BK "the Hulk" Body on eBay (end time 27-Nov-10 14:42:04 GMT)

Not bad for an original UV body. It needs refinishing, but even refinished it's worth it.


----------



## astm

Have an 07 RG1527RB. Don't know if I'll part of the club in the next few months as I'm adding a single coil to it


----------



## Valserp

Love mine.
Best neck evah. Funny thing is - Ihate blue guitars... And both my guitars happen
to be in RB -.-


----------



## Valserp

Oh, quick question for ye guys - how fast do you burn through trem-arm bushings? I seem to need to replace them every 2 months or so.


----------



## Prydogga

I don't use my trem bar anymore, but my bar wouldn't say in one place from the day I bought it brand new, and neither did the spare set of bushings, Teflon tape is probably the best thing to apply to get the bar in a good setting though.


----------



## astm

Valserp said:


> Oh, quick question for ye guys - how fast do you burn through trem-arm bushings? I seem to need to replace them every 2 months or so.



like 3-4 months... but that was in 07, as I need new ones. Wan't to buy but don't know where (besides ibanezrules.com, but I'm looking for another alternative)


----------



## Out of this Swirled

The green and black UV is just classic for me, I can see john on the top of that bus playing the "Lie" solo as we speak.

I have to agree with the pups IMO they should have been direct mounted I asked the guy making bodies for me to use all direct mount as the 2 above show.


----------



## josh pelican

UGH. That UV from Hell is fucking amazing. I love the scallop job on it, too.

I want a Green Dot and a UV777.


----------



## Asrial

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/138304-ngd-used-ibanez-1527-pics-later.html
I'm in!


----------



## Valserp

astm said:


> like 3-4 months... but that was in 07, as I need new ones. Wan't to buy but don't know where (besides ibanezrules.com, but I'm looking for another alternative)



Any big music-store should have them. I bought a 12-pack from Thomann.de


----------



## astm

Valserp said:


> Any big music-store should have them. I bought a 12-pack from Thomann.de


Can't find any.

My only alternative is Ibanez rules, but I think that it's a little too expensive. My national ibanez dealer doesn't even have bushings...


----------



## DaveCarter

If you wanted, you can actually replace the Ibanez pop-in arm with a Floyd Rose screw-in arm, so that the arm screws in to place with a collar. Its a reversible mod so you could change back if you dont like it, and its really cheap and easy to do. There's plenty of info on this site on how to do it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

DaveCarter said:


> If you wanted, you can actually replace the Ibanez pop-in arm with a Floyd Rose screw-in arm, so that the arm screws in to place with a collar. Its a reversible mod so you could change back if you dont like it, and its really cheap and easy to do. There's plenty of info on this site on how to do it.



 I did this a while back with my RG620X, and may be doing these to my Edge Pros soon as well. Such a great mod, but I'm not fussy and I like both ways.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

coldm51 said:


> long live my sc607b!!


----------



## max-streich

I want to buy a 7 string . On ebay there is a rg 7620 in new condition offered by a shop in germany. they want 750 euros. is it a good price when the guitar is as new or is it too much. 
best regards


----------



## Valserp

Would do it, but I love how low-profile the original arm is. The floyd one sticks a bit far off the body, no?


----------



## Michael T

Just saw this Post figured I'd add mine.
99 7620, Dimarzio Crunch Lab & Liquifire, Elysian Custom Mahogany Body.




99 7620 Seymour Duncan Blackouts, Kinda dirty but shes a player


----------



## syndrone

i just bought a fucking RG1527 ! hahaha

i wanna join the club then  any official stuff going on? ;P

specs: 

- it has the old neck! not the "new" one with the 2 walnut (?) stripes in it, but the old one that looks more like a wizard II for 7 strings (with only 1 added big stripe) = "ultra neck"? 3 piece.

- Bareknuckle pickups: warpig (neck) and painkiller (bridge)

- a big brass block on the tremolo (to increase sustain and overall balance? never heard to be honest...) but i get the old block with it so np to set it back if it`s crap.

- cosmo black hardware

- F0420508 (2004 made?)

- colour: some grey / anthracite 

- incl. case

- edge pro 7 (i hope its good, my old jem555 had such an edge pro and i thought WTF IS THIS SH1*T?!). but on a prestige ibanez i think it shouldn`t be a let down.

- price for the guitar: 557&#8364; / 730 USD (what you think? too much? decent price?)

of course this makes no sense without pics, i know i know.... SO INCOMING SOON hahaha ;D and i will add a NGD (because i never did that and i want to be like you all.... haha ;P)

how cool is that? *happy happy*


----------



## vhmetalx

Welcome to the club CoB!
I'll repost pics of mine after the modding is done. I'm hoping to naturalize it. Cause the new paint job barely passes as a paint job.


----------



## rippedflesh89

i just joined this club!!! i have a RG7620GN from 2000 modded w/a black pickguard.... pics will be up after christmas after i install my burnt chrome BKP MM7 set.... will do a late NGD thread


----------



## apiss

syndrone said:


> - edge pro 7 (i hope its good, my old jem555 had such an edge pro and i thought WTF IS THIS SH1*T?!). but on a prestige ibanez i think it shouldn`t be a let down.



JEM555's have Edge Pro II, less superior compared to Edge Pro and of course, Edge Pro 7. They may look identical, but they're different. Edge Pro's won't let ya down!

And welcome to the club!


----------



## syndrone

apiss said:


> JEM555's have Edge Pro II, less superior compared to Edge Pro and of course, Edge Pro 7. They may look identical, but they're different. Edge Pro's won't let ya down!
> 
> And welcome to the club!



yayyyy! 
thx!


----------



## preboha

here is mine, with blackouts!


----------



## aleXander

I will be joining this club very soon!
I just put a 7620GP on layaway with a crappy routing job for emgs!
But oh well nothing some wood filler and a refinish can't fix.
I'm thinkin' japanese rising sun finish!


----------



## habicore_5150

hope to at least get my foot in the door here
some guy selling his MIJ '99 stock '76 for about $425 (USD)
hopefully when i get a couple of things sold, ill be able to get it
but if not...ah well, i can wait . . . longer


----------



## aliernest

New to the forum, just got my first 7 strings..!







A very nicely modded RG1527M


----------



## sgr7s

@ Aliernest:

What pups are in that 1527m? They don't stock...or are they... hahaha

I'm getting the galaxy white '10 RG1527m for xmas. I'm holding high standards for this monster. Good reviews?


----------



## aliernest

@sgr7s:

Not stock at all LOL. neck one is evolution 7 and the bridge one is blaze. Both are splittable via the switch at the tone knob's place.

I got this in a sweet 2nd hand deal so i had no chance to play with stock PU V7/V8 but now it just sounds like a monster.


----------



## rippedflesh89

uv777gr said:


>


 
just saw this on ebay... cant believe youre selling such a gorgeous guitar... you should get a decent amount for it though


----------



## rippedflesh89

**deleted double post**


----------



## butch

Not to revive a dead thread, but can I join?

One of each. The UV777PBK is also an early issue, with the lo-pro Edge, as well as the slightly different pyramid inlay. Was I the only one hoping the Anniversary issue was going to be the BBQ'q MC from the For the Love of God" vid. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## AvantGuardian

butch said:


> Not to revive a dead thread, but can I join?
> 
> One of each. The UV777PBK is also an early issue, with the lo-pro Edge, as well as the slightly different pyramid inlay. Was I the only one hoping the Anniversary issue was going to be the BBQ'q MC from the For the Love of God" vid.
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch


 

Yeah, you can join. Just send me the membership dues - that UV777GR should suffice.

Seriously though, nice collection.


----------



## mattofvengeance

My first green dot





Next to my old 1527, one of my favorite pics





My second green dot





I actually have none of these guitars currently, but I'm searching for a Universe and soon, I will rejoin this club.


----------



## Rook

mattofvengeance said:


> My second green dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have none of these guitars currently, but I'm searching for a Universe and soon, I will rejoin this club.



I currently own that UV 

Bought it off Sanzen over the summer, haha!!!

Amazing. Who else here has owned this Universe?

Are you the one who refinished it?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Well, I guess I've joined the club. I was going to post a NGD, but I'm lazy. It's a purple one with EMG 707's in it. I may be swapping out the pickups for some DiMarzios, but I haven't gotten around to it yet because I'm actually digging the 707's. Here's the only pic I have so far:


----------



## MikeH

Congrats on the pick up, man. I've always loved the look of the 707s on a 1527. I think that's what I'll be doing to mine during/after I paint it RFR.


----------



## Jzbass25

I guess Im part of the club, I got one a year or two back. It needs a new nut though since I get some slight slippage.


----------



## JamesM

I've wanted one of these for quite some time.


----------



## chimpinatux

Heres mine, Fitted with shiny covered BKPs, Painkiller bridge and Cold Sweat neck:











Oh, and ive also fitted a Goldo backbox AND a Tremelno in the back, its pretty cramped but its got amazing stability now AND i can lock it down if i need/want to


----------



## JPhoenix19

aliernest said:


> @sgr7s:
> 
> Not stock at all LOL. neck one is evolution 7 and the bridge one is blaze. Both are splittable via the switch at the tone knob's place.
> 
> I got this in a sweet 2nd hand deal so i had no chance to play with stock PU V7/V8 but now it just sounds like a monster.



I've got an Evo 7, and am considering a neck pickup to go with it. How do you like the blaze? I'm actually considering setting up the electronics like you have them.


----------



## crystalmt

New to the forum, just bought a 7620 in gun metal grey for $400. Having it set up will post pics when I pick it up, although it looks a lot like the other grey 7620s! . Planning on swapping pickups to Dimarzio Crunchlab and LF (based mostly on comments from this forum and Jemsite) although I'm open to suggestions. I play tech metal but I want something a little rougher and with some more personality than the EMG's I am using now.

If these guitars are comparable to 1527's as so many here seem to think, why are they so cheap? It is a Japanese made Ibanez...not sure why they do not cost more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

crystalmt said:


> If these guitars are comparable to 1527's as so many here seem to think, why are they so cheap? It is a Japanese made Ibanez...not sure why they do not cost more.



They're back from 97' - 00' , so you're buying a used, ten or more year old, mass produced guitar. Back in 99' they retailed for $1300, or a little over $1650 in today's currency. Compared to the current list price on the RG1527 of $1600 and in theory, the RG1527s are cheaper new than their RG7620 predecessors. 

Basically, due to the fact it's an old, used guitar that was made in vast numbers and sold for relatively cheap ($1300 is NOT expensive in guitar terms).


----------



## crystalmt

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're back from 97' - 00' , so you're buying a used, ten or more year old, mass produced guitar. Back in 99' they retailed for $1300, or a little over $1650 in today's currency. Compared to the current list price on the RG1527 of $1600 and in theory, the RG1527s are cheaper new than their RG7620 predecessors.
> 
> Basically, due to the fact it's an old, used guitar that was made in vast numbers and sold for relatively cheap ($1300 is NOT expensive in guitar terms).



Thanks, I guess that makes sense. Are you pretty happy with the action on yours? What have you put in for pups? (You may have mentioned this already, but I have been combing through this thread all day!) I left it in the shop to get a proper setup (free with the 400 price), and requested it be tuned a full step down from standard. Never really used a floyd rose before and this is my first 7 I am pretty psyched!


----------



## rippedflesh89

officially in!!!

mark me down for an 2000 RG7620GN


----------



## thenine

Quick question for the ppl with pickguards. Are you drilling holes for the screws? Ordering a pickguard with no holes and using 2 sided tape? Using 2 sided tape and leaving nothing in the holes?


----------



## Niu

RG 7620 
Vampire Kiss. 
EMG 707 pickups
Green Hawaiian Islands is a removable decal. 
For Sale. Hit me up.


----------



## Santuzzo

I love my RG1527s

Here's a pic of the RG1527Z


----------



## aleXander

that's a sick lookin' guitar ^^^


----------



## Konfyouzd

308sc said:


> ^^^ You mean like Rarer?
> 
> I see them usually in this order: Green (for guitar center only)
> Gunmetal Grey - harder to find
> Royal Blue - Not as common
> Black- Common
> Vampire Kiss- Most common in my opinion.



You forgot Cayman Green 

EDIT: 'd by the dude that actually posted one.


----------



## rippedflesh89

thenine said:


> Quick question for the ppl with pickguards. Are you drilling holes for the screws? Ordering a pickguard with no holes and using 2 sided tape? Using 2 sided tape and leaving nothing in the holes?


 
I did drill holes, but only about 1/4 of the way deep.... i did this because i wanted the pickguard to sit on there perfectly and i found it a little difficult to just twist the screw in accurately w/o a predrilled hole...

just set the thing on there perfecty and use a drill bit thats smaller than hole in the pickguard


----------



## maliciousteve

Just bought one in blue with Duncan black outs. Great guitars, feels very similar to a Universe


----------



## aleXander

Where's the RG7420 Club?!


----------



## aleXander

Okay, I did a search and didn't see any RG7420 clubs.
This made me sad... SO! Since there's a club for every other form of RG I decided to make this thread.

Throw up your pics of your RG7420's and they're discriptions and I'll add you to the list =)






Here's my RG7420(soon to be Lochness Green) with my first 7 string 

+Club Members+
*aleXander*: RG7420GP with EMG81-7b and EMG707n


----------



## StupidDav

Got this in Feb of last year but never put it in this fine thread.








It's a 2000 GN, BKP Nailbomb in the bridge, now has a coil split instead of a tone knob and a black stained fretboard


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's mine. Just got it yesterday


----------



## Homebrew1709

Just picked up my '98 7620 last week and it's my first 7 string. Got a great deal through Craiglist - the thing looks like it was never played. Got it set up a couple days ago (turns out the tech also worked on one of Tosin's 8 strings - kinda cool) and it plays like butter! Mine is stock, black, simple. Feel like I need to give it some character somehow...


----------



## G33Kster

Just picked up my '99 RG7620 from the consignment shop today, love it already (although I may refinish it in the summer because of a big paint crack you can't see)


----------



## davidb1986

So I know the Ibanez RG7321 is one of the most common 7 string guitars out there, but after seeing the 7620 and 1527 clubs I felt left out. Here is a club to post pics of your 7321 and talk about mods, upgrades, etc. I will post pics soon after the artwork my friend is doing on it is complete.


----------



## Necromechanical

Here's my RG7321, in the process of selling it though.


----------



## german7

here is my


----------



## habicore_5150

heres an older pic of mine






planning on selling this off, like Necromechanical


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm in!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Mine, 2004 RG7321


----------



## matt397

I just bought a used one a few months ago. refuse to post pics or NGD thread untill I am finished properly modding the shit out of it. Modifications will include:
1. Sperzel Locking Tuners, Blue Anodized
2. Liquifire/Crunchlab Combo
3. Petrucci Tap Switch (when pressed finds the right key, mode and scale and automatically shreds overtop of the rhythm line you are playing)


----------



## Bren

theres mine! i adore this guitar! gonna pop some new pick-ups in when i can afford it!


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is my customized RG7321.

- Sperzel Trim-Lok tuners 
- Single Bareknuckle Painkiller bridge pickup
- Custom scratchplate (Thinking of replacing it with a mirror one)
- Tone knob and switch removed.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^This looks sooo classy 
Beautiful!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cheers


----------



## aleXander

vampiregenocide said:


> Cheers


 
If you ever wanna get rid of that blue scratch plate hit me up!! lol


----------



## m4rK

I was thinking of getting a mirror scratch plate for mine as well. I bought mine 2nd or 3rd hand (who the hell knows) and its a bit scratched up..




a picture with my other poorboy 7 my washburn.


----------



## vampiregenocide

aleXander said:


> If you ever wanna get rid of that blue scratch plate hit me up!! lol


 
That I will sir.


----------



## chimpinatux

Hey guys, heres mine

List of mods to date:

Refinish to trans-black stain on top, natural back and sides
White binding taken off the neck, black binding added
Pickup rings added
Bareknuckle Nailbomb bridge, Cold sweat neck
Graphtech nut and Graphtech saddles
enhanced cutaway
Swapped electronics and cavity shielded with shielding tape
Dimarzio Clipstrap
Frets 21 to 24 scalloped




























Gotta love these, im tempted to get another one just to mod all over again


----------



## espman

I can't find my camera so no pics right now, I'll give you guys a mod list if thats worth anything 
Already done:

-Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire pickups
-Sperzel locking tuners

Planned (Should be done in a couple months):
-Building a new body out of bubinga
-Ebony knobs and cavity covers (maybe pickguard)
-Straplocks
-Rosewood veneer on headstock
-Graphtech nut


----------



## whammybarofdeth

Here's mine! I made a build thread a while ago but never posted the final product. I gave it the Cooley cutaway, rounded ALL the square edges off and made it more Satriani-like, scalloped frets 15-24 and gave it a new paint job with matching headstock.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I need one of those


----------



## Sludgehammer

Here's mine..





A bit dirty, SD Invader pickup.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

Here are my two 7321s. The one of the left is currently not working not sure whats wrong with it. The one of the right only has the DiMarzio cliplok system installed on it. I have plans to sand the paint off one for a natural finish. And install a Crunch Lab/Liquid Fire in one, and then EMGs in the other.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

im very much in on this!!! 
mods: blaze neck pickups in neck and bridge, faux binding, painted the bridge plate and knobs white and used blank pickguard material to cut out truss rod cover, alos dont know if it counts as mod but it has "head"'s autograph on back of headstock
on to pics





















btw, thinking about white pickup rings........ any thoughts on this? Also anyone know where I can get white tuners?


----------



## exordium

So many awesome mods! Loving some of those pics!


----------



## Inazone

No pics, but the only mod to mine is a Blaze Custom in the bridge. It's my first Ibanez, and pisses all over the Washburn I had before.


----------



## clouds

No pics, but I plan to spray mine pearl white and coil tap my new PUs (finally decided on a D Sonic bridge and a Liquifire neck). Need to stop talking about doing it and actually do it though .

Also, anyone know of any bridge replacements? I don't like how flat the bridge is, although I'll deal with it if I have to. Those gibraltar's look comfy, and I don't mind drilling holes.


----------



## Jims

Got this off someone on the forum a few months back as my first 7
considering getting it setup+rewired now and selling it though as 7's aren't really my thing, I dig the extra string for some extended chords and things but I feel I could do most the stuff I do with it on a 6 string with the right tuning 

Bareknuckle nailbomb in the bridge
unwired stock ibanez pup in the neck with some bobbin stickers >_>

edit:


ibbyfreak13 said:


> im very much in on this!!!
> mods: blaze neck pickups in neck and bridge, faux binding, painted the bridge plate and knobs white and used blank pickguard material to cut out truss rod cover, alos dont know if it counts as mod but it has "head"'s autograph on back of headstock
> on to pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, thinking about white pickup rings........ any thoughts on this? Also anyone know where I can get white tuners?





that looks amazingly sick


----------



## jymellis

damn this is a badass thread, i wish i still had my 7321


----------



## ibbyfreak13

@jims thanks bro!


----------



## surge

My christmas present was the 1527 galaxy white -- I love it.
I originally bought a Schecter Damien 7 elite FR and I hated it...returned it and decided to get this instead. So much better quality -- and the neck is perfect.
Set me back a lot more than I was hoping on spending but it was worth it to get such a quality instrument.

Need to get a tremol-no, a brass block and some new pickups..haven't decided which yet.

I'll post some pics tomorrow 

One thing -- the trem bar bushings wear out _fast_ -- I'm talking FAST...but the plumbers tape \ teflon tape really helps.
I think overall using the teflon tape is better than the screw in mod, but thats just my opinion.
The flutter is great on this thing.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Heres my RG1527BP limited edition 2003 europe only black pearl finish.

Had never been used before I snapped it up for a complete steal. 

















Peace


----------



## JamesM

Does anyone else agree with me that the RG1527M is one of the sexiest things since Jessica Alba?


----------



## surge

The Armada said:


> Does anyone else agree with me that the RG1527M is one of the sexiest things since Jessica Alba?



Totally agree. I was considering the royal blue, but I think the galaxy white with maple fretboard is more distinctive and just looks amazing.

My shitty camera does not do it justice:






BTW, I just ordered some cool stuff 

I got the tremol-no small clamp, and I got a Brass Big Block, noiseless springs, Stainless Steel Block Mounting Screws, and a Brass Spring Claw from Floyd Upgrades. Next is locking studs and some pickups...anyone got any pickup recommendations? I wasn't too fond of the EMGs present in the Schecter that I returned...so I guess I'll stick with passives...I like a nice bright metal sound, but deep -- not too muddy.


----------



## jem777az

surge said:


> Totally agree. I was considering the royal blue, but I think the galaxy white with maple fretboard is more distinctive and just looks amazing.
> 
> My shitty camera does not do it justice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just ordered some cool stuff
> 
> I got the tremol-no small clamp, and I got a Brass Big Block, noiseless springs, Stainless Steel Block Mounting Screws, and a Brass Spring Claw from Floyd Upgrades. Next is locking studs and some pickups...anyone got any pickup recommendations? I wasn't too fond of the EMGs present in the Schecter that I returned...so I guess I'll stick with passives...I like a nice bright metal sound, but deep -- not too muddy.


 

If you like bright then I'd go with the EVO 7 in the bridge. It has a killer metal sound and will give you that high end you are looking for, but will still have plenty of lows. For the neck either a Liquifire 7 or an Air Norton 7 would pair well with the EVO. Nice guitar BTW.


----------



## MikeH

I was thinking about trading my 1527 for an RGA8. Convince me otherwise. While an 8 string would be awesome, I do love this guitar.


----------



## aleXander

Ibz_rg said:


> I was thinking about trading my 1527 for an RGA8. Convince me otherwise. While an 8 string would be awesome, I do love this guitar.


 
Don't do it?

I tried.. couldn't think of anything


----------



## Sean Babiniec

Awesome! I love mine! I have a 2008 RG1527 RB that I got from DCGL for $800 new.

I refinished it though.














I really do love the Cosmic Blue (purple finish) though!


----------



## Centrix

Man all those that have been posted look gorgeous, this looks like it could be a killer first seven for my rig, shame that the price is so prohibitive in this economy (1k euros)


----------



## Tree

Ibz_rg said:


> I was thinking about trading my 1527 for an RGA8. Convince me otherwise. While an 8 string would be awesome, I do love this guitar.



Don't do it. I have the RGA8 and just bought a 1527, and the 1527 is easily the better instrument. Prestige vs. non-Prestige 

Don't get me wrong, the RGA8 is a very nice instrument, but it NEEDS new pickups. The stock ones are seriously the worst p'ups I've ever heard.


----------



## surge

jem777az said:


> If you like bright then I'd go with the EVO 7 in the bridge. It has a killer metal sound and will give you that high end you are looking for, but will still have plenty of lows. For the neck either a Liquifire 7 or an Air Norton 7 would pair well with the EVO. Nice guitar BTW.



Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.



Sean Babiniec said:


> Awesome! I love mine! I have a 2008 RG1527 RB that I got from DCGL for $800 new.
> 
> I refinished it though.



The refinish looks BEAUTIFUL...wow....



Centrix said:


> Man all those that have been posted look gorgeous, this looks like it could be a killer first seven for my rig, shame that the price is so prohibitive in this economy (1k euros)



Tell me about it...I got mine from a site that has a 5 payment plan with no interest...that was the only way I could afford it. Jebus knows I don't need another f'n credit card either, so I'm glad I was able to find a reseller that offers a payment plan like I did....but really it was so worth it. It's without a doubt the best guitar I've ever played. Blew the Schecter Damien-7 elite FR that I returned away to hell...I just did not like the schecter neck, or bolt on joint either. I love how Ibanez smooths it out, it's perfect. I prefer the 25.5" scale too.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Well consider me a member now! No pics right now though


----------



## JamesM

^Congrats man. I expect pictures.


----------



## MikeH

This club needed more Dad.


----------



## Skirvin

Count me in =D. 

Just got me a 2008 RG1527-RB. Pics will be up soon, just trying to find something better than my Iphone's 2MP camera.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Armada said:


> Does anyone else agree with me that the RG1527M is one of the sexiest things since Jessica Alba?




While I like my black 1527 better, I certainly won't disagree:


----------



## Customisbetter

Was a member.


----------



## Zak1233

I'd love to add the RG1527GW to my collection someday, but I don't see that happening for a while.


----------



## rippedflesh89

in this club also 

all stock except for the bridge pickup, which a D-Activator 7.... also changed the knobs to neon green fender knobs and the pickups have neon green bobbin toppers...

this is my uv7bk wanna-be guitar


----------



## aleXander

jymellis said:


> damn this is a badass thread, i wish i still had my 7321


 
Me to man, I have big plans for a 7321 this year.
I see lots of wood shoping in my future


----------



## MetalBuddah

I knew I should have gotten an RG7321 instead of a LTD SC207....All these guitars give me major GAS. Especially the UV7BK look-alike


----------



## cregmachine

Sludgehammer said:


> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dirty, SD Invader pickup.



i got invaders in mine aswell they sound pretty good im just repaint mine a bit, keeping the black but was thinkin of addin some bright green pinstripes


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

I'm in. 
This is my RG7321. All stock except for the vinyl fretboard inlay I got from the 'bay. 
I'm only playing metal at home, so I'm pretty happy with it so far. Sounds good through Guitar Rig 4. I'm a country-rock/funk kinda guy, so with a seven stringer I get to live out my metal fetish in my home studio. At least it makes me wanna sit down with a metronome and practice scales and alternate picking, so I guess in the long run, it makes me a better guitarist.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

rippedflesh89 said:


> in this club also
> 
> all stock except for the bridge pickup, which a D-Activator 7.... also changed the knobs to neon green fender knobs and the pickups have neon green bobbin toppers...
> 
> this is my uv7bk wanna-be guitar


Holy shit, I want that. 

Here is me onstage, enjoying my 7321:


----------



## ittoa666

I have one, it has a loose jack, and I plan on eventually stripping the finish and painting it neon green.


----------



## Phlegethon

I would be in this club as well, with a modified 7321. seems to be a vast number of us on the site that owns them lol






has V7 7 and a V8 7 in place of the AH set it had stock, also swapped the pots and jack out when I swapped the pickups (bought a set of cts pots, and had a switchcraft jack lying around) and had a setup done on it. I keep it in E standard with low B(B standard for sevens I suppose), using 10-59s' 

for what I need it for and what I paid for it I'm not complaining. and it actually sounds a lot better than it's given credit for as well. I will be replacing the nut and frets with tusq and SS frets when they wear, but those are just as much maintenance issues as upgrades so not too sure they count


----------



## clouds

ittoa666 said:


> I plan on eventually stripping the finish and painting it *lochness green*.


Fixed.


----------



## ittoa666

clouds said:


> Fixed.



 Good plan.


----------



## Overtone

I bought one used last night, with green d-activators in it and everything else stock. Great condition, great price  

I need to get my gauge strings on there and do a setup to know for sure, but so far I am liking the high gain sounds from the d-activators quite a lot but hating the position 2/3/4 sounds and how it is on the clean channel. I'll mess with the amp and the pickup height too... I'd rather not replace them since I have a custom supposedly in the works and this will either be sold or demoted to "beater" guitar status when I get it.


----------



## cypher_xl

I love my 7321 to bits....I love the simplicity but it surprisingly packs a punch. havent got any major mods on except for a d-activator in the bridge. still undecided what to put in the neck. 

i only wish this came with a reverse headstock and i could die happy


----------



## aleXander

cypher_xl said:


> I love my 7321 to bits....I love the simplicity but it surprisingly packs a punch. havent got any major mods on except for a d-activator in the bridge. still undecided what to put in the neck.
> 
> i only wish this came with a reverse headstock and i could die happy


 
put a d-activator in the neck too
great combo, they're made for eachother =)


----------



## Sepultorture

hopefully when my RGD7321 is in hand i may also join the club LOL


----------



## thanos89

wonderfull guitars  posted mine rg7321 on the modded rg7s thread


----------



## rippedflesh89

Sepultorture said:


> hopefully when my RGD7321 is in hand i may also join the club LOL


 
how would that make any sense??? this is an RG7321 club, not a RGD7321 club... and from what ive seen, that RGD7321 is very different from the RG7321....

but thats just me


----------



## Sepultorture

rippedflesh89 said:


> how would that make any sense??? this is an RG7321 club, not a RGD7321 club... and from what ive seen, that RGD7321 is very different from the RG7321....
> 
> but thats just me



have you taken a good look at the thread title mate

even if someone intended this to be strictly the RG, it's still left open to even the RGD 7321, it's still a 7321


----------



## ascender

I'll play too!














-5 way toggle switch / Tone knob delete
-Shifted the vol. knob to the tone position
-3 way Gibson-style switch at vol. position
-BK Coldsweat in the bridge ... thinking about pulling it out though. Not that I'm not happy with it, I just think I'm more of a DiMarzio kind of guy
-Faux binding
-DiMarzio Cliplock system

Once the weather breaks, I'm gonna refinish her. It sucks having a detatched, unheated garage!
Think I'm gonna add some bevels to the body as well, but we'll see.


----------



## m4rK

I ran the red all the way up the neck. 










I want to do a blood splatter on the black too. I have a white guitar with bloodsplatter that I just love!

Also, does anyone know if the new style bridge available to buy?


----------



## MrGignac

bought this from a fellow forum member. I have to say i was surprised at how well the stock pups sounded. i plan on swaping them out anyway. I want to put a burl laminate top on it and graphtech saddles. i think the faux binding on everyones actually looks great! will have to consider it.


----------



## Asrial

This thread has given me an urge to stuff away my 7321, to the day where i got money enough to totally customize it to these specs;
New finish that resembles a painting
Aftermath BKP pickup in bridge, with neck filled up, epoxy'd, laminated with a wood laminate, so it is totally invisible
A killswitch
Only 1x volume knob (gone is the tone-knob and PU lever)

Woop.


----------



## spudler_t

I just Bought one on 12-24-2010 it finally arrived on 1-3-2011. I will get pics this Evening as I have been Buffing it out to remove any of the Minor Pick scratches, and what seems to be a little deeper button or something scratches on back. It is almost completely scratch free just one more pass and it will be Perfect. I think I need to do something with the neck some inlays or something to get rid of the Dots.
BTW M4rk that is so sweeet. The Knobs and taking all the way up the neck really causes it to standout and look very Nice.


----------



## spudler_t

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/spudler/Guitar Projects- Ibanez pictures/100_2049.jpg
Ok this is a wee different to post pics then the other forums I post to.







Ok I got it figured out weird.


----------



## espman

spudler_t said:


> pics


 
Holy shiny guitar batman!


----------



## davidb1986

I'm hoping to post pics soon of mine. My friend is still working on the artwork on it. Since I play at church it's going to have a lot of Biblical artwork and should look pretty sweet once it's finished. Looks like I will be in 2 clubs now. The 7321 club and the 7620 club. I traded my Schecter Damien Elite 8 for a 99 RG7620. I have smaller hands and the Damien's neck was way to big for them, and no matter how hard I tried I couldn't adjust to it. The 7620 and 7321 are perfect though and I have no trouble playing them.


----------



## davidb1986

Well on Friday I traded my Schecter Damien Elite 8 for a 1999 Ibanez RG7620. I wasn't able to adjust to the wide neck of the Damien 8 due to small hands. I tried probably 8 or 9 hours to adjust to it but couldn't. I took a couple of pics of it. They're crappy pics but I took them in a hurry and will take better ones later. The previous own put a mirror pickguard on it, and I'm thinking of adding aftermarket vinyl pyramid inlays to give it that Ibanez Steve Vai Universe look. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## davidb1986

whammybarofdeth said:


> Here's mine! I made a build thread a while ago but never posted the final product. I gave it the Cooley cutaway, rounded ALL the square edges off and made it more Satriani-like, scalloped frets 15-24 and gave it a new paint job with matching headstock.


Very Nice!!! Reminds me of a Ibanez JS model guitar, and I'm totally loving the red!!!


----------



## davidb1986

Sludgehammer said:


> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dirty, SD Invader pickup.


Dude I'm loving the guitar strap!!! I'm the lead guitarist at my church and like seeing another Christian guitarist that likes 7 string guitars!!! I have a set of Ibanez V77 and V87 custom pickups out of a RGD2127, but I am thinking about putting in a set of DiMarzio pickups that are sold together on the Bay. The set comes with a Blaze7 neck and a EVO7 bridge pickup. Are you a SD fan? I have like DiMarzio and never gave SD a chance. What are the differences in tone compared to the DiMarzio?


----------



## spudler_t

espman said:


> Holy shiny guitar batman!


You think that was shiny I spent about 7 hours last night with the strings off and so on and I took some Meguiars Ultimate Compound and buffed out any of the scratches then I took Meguiars Swirl X to remove the swirls from the buffer then put on 2 coats of this Nanotech wax stuff and it looks like it came direct from factory. only problem is when I put on new strings and attached everything I think I have a Bunk A string as I can not set Inotation no matter where i set the Saddle. 
Has me really bummed after all that work and now all I can do is look at the darn thing.


----------



## Sludgehammer

davidb1986 said:


> Dude I'm loving the guitar strap!!! I'm the lead guitarist at my church and like seeing another Christian guitarist that likes 7 string guitars!!! I have a set of Ibanez V77 and V87 custom pickups out of a RGD2127, but I am thinking about putting in a set of DiMarzio pickups that are sold together on the Bay. The set comes with a Blaze7 neck and a EVO7 bridge pickup. Are you a SD fan? I have like DiMarzio and never gave SD a chance. What are the differences in tone compared to the DiMarzio?



Haha thanks, it's actually a sticker. The strap is a Dimarzio Cliplok. Even though I'm not in a Christian band I figured I can still spread the Word of God 

To be honest, I was looking at Dimarzios for the axe but a friend offered me the Invader for $30 so I took the deal. The Invader has buckets of output and really drives a tube amp hard. It's warm too, and not super tight, but I'm not playing djent so I find it tight enough. I'd say the Dimarzio closest to it would be the X2N, but I hear that's a bit brighter When I was looking at Dimarzios I considered the Evo, honestly all Dimarzios sounded pretty sweet to me, and you're probably looking at a killer set of pickups.

EDIT: Here it is again, with a new Texas sticker:


----------



## surge

I'm so mad at myself -- I installed my tremol-no yesterday and then went to modify the cavity plate -- and totally screwed it up. Anyone know where I can get one that's pre modified -- in other words has a bigger hole so I can access the tremol-no thumb screws? Apparently I suck with a dremel tool. I thought it would be easy, lol. I found the part number -- 4PT1RG23B and I see it's available on some sites -- but I guess the problem would be finding someone to modify it for me and make the cutout look curved and nice, etc. Maybe I'll just order a new stock one and ask around at work and see if anyone is into handy work like that.


----------



## epsylon

I joined the club this weekend. (will post pics tonight)
It's a '99 Black RG7620 (obviously), in good condition overall. Grabbed it for 400&#8364; off eBay UK. To be honest I must say I was a bit disappointed - I bought it blindly considering the reviews here - and it sure does suffer the comparision with my ESP M-II. But with a few adjustments it should be OK. 

Problem 1 : it's missing a locking pad (and screw, ofc) on the nut. I've googled a bit for that and it's hard to fight the right piece (and for a decent price). It's also missing a control knob for the tone pot, but thats a minor problem for me as I usually don't like messing up with tone.

Problem 2 : the stock pups really suck. I was expecting a lot more from them. TBH, my amp isn't really awesome (its a solid state line 6 flextone 3), but with proper setup and a boss GE-7 I have quite a good sound - tight and tube-ish-licious - on my M-II (which has active EMG's). On the ibbie the sound is really muddy (whatever pup configuration I select). I'm gonna switch the pups soon, dunno what will replace them, though.

Problem 3 : the guitar needs a restring and good setup. My ESP is on 9-42, so I can't say I don't like thin strings but it feels a lot sloppier on the Ibbie. The intonation is fine, and the action is very low, on the bright side, but in addition to the spaghetti feeling, it has no sustain at all especially when fretting above the 12th frets - there must be some sort of problem ; I didn't check into details yet. I'm gonna have that fixed by a guitar tech anyway.

Problem 4 (minor) : the pup selector makes crackling noise when I switch and it pisses me off . It will probably not cost much to replace it when I'll change the pups.

Other than that, I wouldn't say it was a bad deal, considering the price I paid it, which is really cheap. I might remove as well the tone pot and add some kind of fancy boost or EQ.

BTW, other than the pickup "triangular" routes, how do you recognize it's a "real" RG7620 ? I was surprised to see no indication of the model whatsoever on the guitar (only a serial number at the back of the head).

Thanks ! (gonna post pics tonight, I promise !)


----------



## Jazzedout

The stock pickups are quite different than the actives you are used to...
If you like the sound of active pickups and have adjusted all your rig to them you probably won't like most of the passives. Also the passives might seem like they produce lower gain.
The stock DiMarzio pickups are not that bad. Especially the neck pickup is quite warm and fluid. The bridge is nothing excitting but does the job.
To verify it is a 7620 check the triangular pickup tabs as well as the trem. It should be a Lo-Pro Edge.


----------



## epsylon

Yeah I have the triangular route and the LoPro edge, I was just surprised to see no "7620" written anywhere on the neck.

As for the pickups, I'm really surprised, I had a Chinese Washburn N2 with really basic pickups and they didn't sound as terrible (or maybe my memory is failing a bit ).

Concerning the rig, there's nothing special to mine  ; I'll see, maybe the guitar will sound better on tube amps. (I'm probably gonna grab a HT-5 soon). I usually put a lot of gain (I like my coffee black, just like my metal ), and lots of mids (GE-7 is on "reverse V" configuration). I've tried searching for a different tone for the 7 but didn't have much success. You're right though, I love the sound of my M-II and it's EMG's.

Anyway, I still have a lot of fun with the low B string, I can finally play barytone / E standard songs, or do some random "djenty" riffing.


----------



## JPhoenix19

they sell a smaller tremol-no, or is that the one you bought?


----------



## surge

I bought the one tremol-no recommended for the edge pro -- the small clamp type. I just want to be able to access the two thumb screws and the deep C without unscrewing the tremolo cavity plate -- so you basically have to cut out a section of the cavity plate. I cut it out square -- but in the process of trying to make it curved and smoothed out -- I totally f'ed it up. I ordered a new one, hopefully I'll be able to find someone who is good with a dremel 

I basically need this:






To get modified and look like this:


----------



## zilla

Probably going to repaint it white sometime this spring/summer. maybe add some Rageguy graphics, too 

Everything is stock right now, but I have D Activators in the mail and a megaswitch from stewmac coming.


----------



## jymellis

wish i was part of this club  oh well i can still stare at the pron


----------



## TMatt142

Here's mine. Equipped with a SD full shred and a sustainiac sustainer....Also has an OFR-7.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## clouds

Are they both Vampire Kiss? They look more pinky to me. And OP: Hurry up with that mod thread, and sort those routes out! 

Wish I had a 7420


----------



## aleXander

clouds said:


> Are they both Vampire Kiss? They look more pinky to me. And OP: Hurry up with that mod thread, and sort those routes out!
> 
> Wish I had a 7420


 
Not making a mod thread haha. I already did all the work fixin' the routes it's being painted by my uncle right now. It's going to look great.


----------



## Customisbetter

clouds said:


> Are they both Vampire Kiss? They look more pinky to me. And OP: Hurry up with that mod thread, and sort those routes out!
> 
> Wish I had a 7420



Vampire kiss is way darker than that. These are Magenta Crush.


----------



## JamesM

7420, Evolution 7 in the bridge. Soon to get FUCKING OVERHAULED.


----------



## aleXander

TMatt142 said:


> Here's mine. Equipped with a SD full shred and a sustainiac sustainer....Also has an OFR-7.


 
Did you put a top on that or a veneer?
Either way I like it, I'm a whore for flame maple


----------



## JamesM

^That's a veneer my friend.


----------



## aleXander

The Armada said:


> ^That's a veneer my friend.


 
Thank you =)

Also, the paint on my guitar isn't going to be LNG anymore =(
My uncle said he'd have to go out and find that color he couldn't mix it for me. However, we did decide on a new color =)

Have you seen the green on the new chevy camaros?


----------



## JamesM

Just buy the color. You won't need much.


----------



## aleXander

The Armada said:


> Just buy the color. You won't need much.


 
I like this color more =)
And I'm going to put a fake binding on it.
Do they make black pinstripe tape? lol


----------



## JamesM

^They do. Go to Auto Zone.


----------



## aleXander

The Armada said:


> ^They do. Go to Auto Zone.


 
awesome, will do.


----------



## TMatt142

aleXander said:


> Did you put a top on that or a veneer?
> Either way I like it, I'm a whore for flame maple



Yep, did this one and a 7620 with a veneer top. They play the same, but sound WAY different!!


----------



## MikeH

Well I am no longer a member, but another forum member will be joining your ranks. It was an honor to start this magnificent club. May you all live long and prosper.


----------



## SkullCrusher

The magenta crush finish makes my winky tingle.


----------



## zilla

nothing screams metal like magenta crush. lol.


----------



## miked

I am trading a prestige3120 for a 7620 with sd black outs in good condition.or for a 1527 with body paint missing.looking for advice for the better deal.


----------



## davidb1986

Sludgehammer said:


> Haha thanks, it's actually a sticker. The strap is a Dimarzio Cliplok. Even though I'm not in a Christian band I figured I can still spread the Word of God
> 
> To be honest, I was looking at Dimarzios for the axe but a friend offered me the Invader for $30 so I took the deal. The Invader has buckets of output and really drives a tube amp hard. It's warm too, and not super tight, but I'm not playing djent so I find it tight enough. I'd say the Dimarzio closest to it would be the X2N, but I hear that's a bit brighter When I was looking at Dimarzios I considered the Evo, honestly all Dimarzios sounded pretty sweet to me, and you're probably looking at a killer set of pickups.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is again, with a new Texas sticker:



You can't beat a Texas sticker! I want one now!!! I live 30 mins south of Dallas Texas.....


----------



## clouds

aleXander said:


> Not making a mod thread haha. I already did all the work fixin' the routes it's being painted by my uncle right now. It's going to look great.



Oh ok, well post a pic or two? 



Customisbetter said:


> Vampire kiss is way darker than that. These are Magenta Crush.


Aaaah, I see.


----------



## maliciousteve

I'd go with the RG7620. The blackouts sound really cool and I personally prefer the trem on the 7620 to the bridge on the 1527, seems to be of better quality? I'm not sure but it seems that way to me.


----------



## kmanick

maliciousteve said:


> I'd go with the RG7620. The blackouts sound really cool and I personally prefer the trem on the 7620 to the bridge on the 1527, seems to be of better quality? I'm not sure but it seems that way to me.


 
same here , I've had several 7620's and they all kicked ass.
BK MiracleMan in the bridge is the best sounding bridge pickup I've heard ina 7620 yet. it gives you the EMG 'tightness" but gives a more open passive organic sound at the same time. works great in Basswood.
sounds freaking amazing thru a Recto.


----------



## cow 7 sig

here be mine.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

as my name suggests, im a member. let me get some posts and ill get a picture up. i assume theres a 10 post rule before you can post pics (like on jemsite)?


----------



## Prydogga

Nothing interesting, horrible pics, not used to the new camera, getting rid of the 1527 after this week, she's been good to me for over a year though


----------



## ibanezRG1527

thats a shame dude. well, hopefully shes going to a good home


----------



## Prydogga

Very much so, staying with another forum member, who will definitely treat it well.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

what are you looking to get with the $ from it?


----------



## mattofvengeance

This one used to be mine






I hope to soon get another, so if any of you dudes are considering getting rid of yours soon (ESPECIALLY a 1527M), I'm gonna be offering an ESP/LTD m1000 deluxe. The guitar is baller, but I really need a 7 for this upcoming project, and I miss my 1527's neck so much.


----------



## GoodJobTed

I've got one! Galaxy Black! Pics next week (I'm out of state right now)


----------



## Djent

Here's my 7620. Got it for $250 last fall.
I'm the 3rd owner of this guitar. Somehow, the first owner broke the neck. So, he got a neck from Warmoth (I knew they made necks with the Fender logo, but not the Ibanez logo). As a result, I don't know the serial number of this guitar. If anyone can read Warmoth serial numbers, the number on the back of the neck is W94081905.
Came without the back cover, the trem bar, and the pressure pads for the nut.
Planning to swap out the pickups for some EMGs. Came close to getting some cheap EMGs on eBay, twice, but both times I lost out at the last second.
Probably going to get the pressure pads and the trem bar when I get some money.


----------



## surge

ARGH, I finally got around to installing the floyd upgrades brass block today -- had to take everything apart (scary for newb like me) -- and when I finally got it on and all the saddles back in place, I realized the tremol-no small clamp doesn't fit. BOLLOCKS! Gotta get the large clamp  I'll post some decent pics when I'm finally done with it and got it all set up.


----------



## Anonymous

I have a 7321.
I'll post a pic of it soon nothing is really different about the body.
The nut is bone or graphite




The pickups are
ToneZone(Neck position)
PAF(Bridge)


----------



## m4rK

updated pics of my 7321.


----------



## Mitch87

count me in, looks nice with white D-Activators


----------



## MrGignac

wow sweet fireplace shot, did you paint the bridgeplate or buy that special?


----------



## m4rK

thanks! I painted the bridge myself, I paint everything, I'm outta control, hahaha..


----------



## Soulthief

Here is mine:










Put DiMarzio D-Activators in the bridge and neck, put on red stripes and a chrome/silver dragon..... just black was just... well... to dark i guess...

Overtime i had to replace the input cause it was getting loose and a potmeter 
But i still wanna change the bridge to the gibratar bridge the newer RG7321 has...


----------



## Korngod

And I thought there were too many Black/White 7321s!


----------



## Herrick

If I see one of these around (which I do right now) how much should I spend on it?


----------



## snowblind56

onetimeoneplace said:


> Here's my 7620. Got it for $250 last fall.
> I'm the 3rd owner of this guitar. Somehow, the first owner broke the neck. So, he got a neck from Warmoth (I knew they made necks with the Fender logo, but not the Ibanez logo). As a result, I don't know the serial number of this guitar. If anyone can read Warmoth serial numbers, the number on the back of the neck is W94081905.
> Came without the back cover, the trem bar, and the pressure pads for the nut.
> Planning to swap out the pickups for some EMGs. Came close to getting some cheap EMGs on eBay, twice, but both times I lost out at the last second.
> Probably going to get the pressure pads and the trem bar when I get some money.



Warmoth will not make a neck to fit Ibanez. If anything, they would do a paddle headstock that you have to cut yourself, but either way the scale wouldn't match up. Warmoth does a 25" scale while Ibanez is 25.5".


----------



## snowblind56

Herrick said:


> If I see one of these around (which I do right now) how much should I spend on it?



$500 seems to be the average price for an RG7620 in good condition, but anywhere between $300-$600 is common depending on the condition of the guitar, if it comes with the original case, or if it has aftermarket pickups. You can pick them up really cheap if someone has no idea what they have, if they haven't played it since 1999 when they got it because they liked Korn, or if they are blowing it out for crack money.


----------



## Tones

For completely stock, and excellent to mint condition, I don't see you paying more than 500 bucks for one.


----------



## Herrick

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## aleXander

For Awesome thread that needs more pictures!


----------



## MetalBuddah

So much gas


----------



## Soulthief

Korngod said:


> And I thought there were too many Black/White 7321s!


 
My guess is that everybody thinks that en thought "haha i'm gonna be original i'll go for black/red!!"


----------



## m4rK

I actually saw that one Korngod posted there a while back and decided to pinstripe mine. I bloodspattered another one of my guitars so I thought I'd add that to it to make it more original. so mine should read " haha, I'm gonna be original and go for black/blood."


----------



## Korngod




----------



## astm

hey!

You must change the name of the topic to "The Ibanez *RG*7321 club" because we're now going to have the RGD7321


----------



## Sludgehammer

^do want RGD7321.


----------



## Shashing

What, no neons yet?  Those are d-activators in it.


----------



## Detuned0

Not a perfect mod job but Blue FTW.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Fun111 said:


> I currently own that UV
> 
> Bought it off Sanzen over the summer, haha!!!
> 
> Amazing. Who else here has owned this Universe?
> 
> Are you the one who refinished it?



 That's pretty amazing. I bought it from a guy off CL in Houston, and no, I wasn't the one who refinished it. Not sure how many people owned it before him, but one of the previous owners did that. He told me it was a pretty amateur job, and that I should probably look into refinishing it. I didn't have it very long cause I had to fund my Axe Fx, but one of these days I will have a third, it will be the charm, and I won't be getting rid of it haha


----------



## Gamba

this is mine


----------



## aleXander

Gamba said:


> this is mine



OMG!! Best lookin' green dot I've ever seen!
SO MUCH GAS!


----------



## misingonestring

Gamba said:


> this is mine


 
Are you Trey Azagthoth? Cause he has/had a universe that looks something like that.


----------



## Herrick

Looks like a daddy long legs on the pickguard in that first picture


----------



## reptillion

I have short hair now. And going for a beard xD


----------



## rippedflesh89

Gamba said:


> this is mine


 

thank you sir for treating me to the sickest looking UV i have ever seen


----------



## Gamba

misingonestring said:


> Are you Trey Azagthoth? Cause he has/had a universe that looks something like that.



No man, I'm not him, but the guitar was sure inspired on his
thanks dudes


----------



## brynotherhino

chimpinatux said:


> Hey guys, heres mine
> 
> List of mods to date:
> 
> Refinish to trans-black stain on top, natural back and sides
> White binding taken off the neck, black binding added
> Pickup rings added
> Bareknuckle Nailbomb bridge, Cold sweat neck
> Graphtech nut and Graphtech saddles
> enhanced cutaway
> Swapped electronics and cavity shielded with shielding tape
> Dimarzio Clipstrap
> Frets 21 to 24 scalloped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these, im tempted to get another one just to mod all over again



That looks really sweet, ive been thinking about doing something similar to mine, but i have no idea where to start.


----------



## Detuned0

^^^ I wanted to ask, How did you go about getting 7 string saver saddles and How much did they run you? That's probably the last mod I'll do to mine.


----------



## stuz719

Top thread 

Inspired me to break out my RG7321 last night, for the first time in _ages_.


----------



## Soulthief

Detuned0 said:


> Not a perfect mod job but Blue FTW.


 
what the.. EMG's?? where the hell did you leave the battery??


----------



## Azwethinkwedo

I thinking the 7321 is going to be my first 7, What pickups would everyone reccomend for a nice heavy tone.. I play in a sort of metal/death/hardcore band and we want to move onto 7 strings. My other guitarist has a jackson dinky 7 which is quite nice. But i've always been partial to RG's, they were my first love. =]

I have a bare knuckle warpig (bridge) and SD Jazz (neck) in my 6 string RG at the moment which I like, But i'm open to trying new pickups, maybe dimarzio. Or another set of bare knuckles when I have a spare £200.

I play through a peavey Valve king if this helps in your reccomendation.


----------



## Detuned0

Soulthief said:


> what the.. EMG's?? where the hell did you leave the battery??



I managed to fit everything into the control cavity, mind you I did cut out some wood to mount the pots and switch to the pickguard so that helped.


----------



## aleXander

GoodJobTed said:


> I've got one! Galaxy Black! Pics next week (I'm out of state right now)



We need pics now!

And more people need to post pics!!
I know there has to be more RG7420s out there!!

Mine should be done soon enough =)


----------



## TMatt142

aleXander said:


> We need pics now!
> 
> And more people need to post pics!!
> I know there has to be more RG7420s out there!!
> 
> Mine should be done soon enough =)



you painting it or putting the veneer to it???


----------



## aleXander

It's being painted.
I've been looking at another 7420 that I'm going to put a veneer on. MAYBE.
I've had an idea brewin' in my head for some flame maple and it'll be awesome if it'll work.


----------



## JaeSwift

Can I quickly hijack the thread a little and ask the esteemed RG 7420 club about the quality of the 7420 vs. the 7620? I might be able to purchase one that I will most likely be making a replacement body for, but I'de like to know how good the neck holds up over the years and how good/bad the trem is.


----------



## snowblind56

JaeSwift said:


> Can I quickly hijack the thread a little and ask the esteemed RG 7420 club about the quality of the 7420 vs. the 7620? I might be able to purchase one that I will most likely be making a replacement body for, but I'de like to know how good the neck holds up over the years and how good/bad the trem is.



Same guitar body and neck. RG7420 has different pickups and an awful trem compared to the trem on the RG7620.


----------



## snowblind56

zilla said:


> Probably going to repaint it white sometime this spring/summer. maybe add some Rageguy graphics, too
> 
> Everything is stock right now, but I have D Activators in the mail and a megaswitch from stewmac coming.



Repainting that would be a shame. That thing looks mint. At least buy a crapped out body on ebay to repaint and sell me that one.


----------



## aleXander

JaeSwift said:


> Can I quickly hijack the thread a little and ask the esteemed RG 7420 club about the quality of the 7420 vs. the 7620? I might be able to purchase one that I will most likely be making a replacement body for, but I'de like to know how good the neck holds up over the years and how good/bad the trem is.



They have the same neck. The necks used on the 7620's were used for the 7420s. They do have different trems though, the 7420 has a Lo-Trs trem in it. Some people love it, some dont. They're both great guitars and pretty much the same thing other than the trem system.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

aleXander said:


> They have the same neck. The necks used on the 7620's were used for the 7420s. They do have different trems though, the 7420 has a Lo-Trs trem in it. Some people love it, some dont. They're both great guitars and pretty much the same thing other than the trem system.



I wonder if it would be possible to fit a lo pro edge in the 7420 without too much hassle...I own a 7420, which is a great guitar, but the trem needs to be adjusted like two times a year. Such a hassle, so I blocked it with a tremol-no.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to fit a lo pro edge in the 7420 without too much hassle...I own a 7420, which is a great guitar, but the trem needs to be adjusted like two times a year. Such a hassle, so I blocked it with a tremol-no.



It takes a nice amount of work to shoe horn a Lo-Pro Edge into the route for a Lo-TRS. It's not impossible, but it's certainly not a drop-in replacement. If you want a better trem the best two options are a TRS-Pro which is another Takeuchi made trem, but made with better materials, or getting an OFR7. Those will both drop in much easier than a Lo-Pro Edge 7. 

Honestly though, if adjust the trem twice a year is a "hassle" then there's no trem system on this planet that you'll be truly happy with. Also worth mentioning, for a few hundred more than an OFR7 you could probably find an RG7620 in decent shape.


----------



## coupe89

Here is my 7420 with a 7620 neck, JB in the bridge and 59 in the neck.


----------



## malufet

I love this guitar, the neck is perfect for me. Plus my k-7 is too nice to bring into shitty clubs. lol


----------



## rippedflesh89

^^^ Im not really a fan of black and yellow, but that looks sick!!

whats the asian symbol mean?? just outta curiousity


----------



## Mukersman

are those genuine new inlays? Looks cool me hombre!


----------



## malufet

rippedflesh89 said:


> ^^^ Im not really a fan of black and yellow, but that looks sick!!
> 
> whats the asian symbol mean?? just outta curiousity



It means evil/bad. 



Mukersman said:


> are those genuine new inlays? Looks cool me hombre!



I just put some yellow reflectors I bought at a car store. It shines when the camera flashes.


----------



## Ironbird666

Here's my girl:
















I've had her since 2000, she was my first "good" guitar. Unfortunately, I never played it much because I hated the stock pickups so she sat in the case for years. I almost sold it a couple times, but the playability always prevented me from getting rid of it. I'm glad I kept her around as she's a screamer with the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo. It went from being hidden away in a case for years to my main axe in my new band.

The only mods are the pickups and the trem is blocked off. I didn't get along too well with the stock trem and since I have a few other guitars with working Floyds I probably won't even bother setting this one up to float. I'd love to snag another RG7420 in Magenta Crush one day! 

EDIT: Sorry for the blurry pics, too much coffee this morning!!!


----------



## maggotspawn

Just picked this up off Fleabay. Needs some work, it's missing the pressure pads for the nut and the jack cover. Sourced a jack cover that I think will work. Ibanezrules is back ordered on the pressure pads. If I ordered a generic 7 string locking nut from somewhere would the parts fit the RG?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

maggotspawn said:


> Just picked this up off Fleabay. Needs some work, it's missing the pressure pads for the nut and the jack cover. Sourced a jack cover that I think will work. Ibanezrules is back ordered on the pressure pads. If I ordered a generic 7 string locking nut from somewhere would the parts fit the RG?



I've yet to find a set of generic locking nut pads that fit the nut on 7-string Ibanez guitars.


----------



## maggotspawn

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've yet to find a set of generic locking nut pads that fit the nut on 7-string Ibanez guitars.


Yeah, I figured as much. Going to order from Ibanezrules, just have to run one chrome pad for a little while.


----------



## maggotspawn

Just scored this one off E-bay. Patiently waiting for it to get here.


----------



## Mukersman

Bump DAMNIT!

I've actually had this guy for a couple of weeks, and had pics too but was just too damn lazy to post em. Funny thing is, the guy I bought it from had it in drop F# with those daddario .009-.055 and i put EB .010-.056 on for standard and they're still way too light.


----------



## Miek

How the fuck do you manage a 55 for F#?


----------



## rippedflesh89

Miek said:


> How the fuck do you manage a 55 for F#?


 
no idea lol... i used to use a 66 for B but now im down to a 60... but a 55 for an F# is just spaghetti to me


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mukersman said:


> Bump DAMNIT!
> 
> I've actually had this guy for a couple of weeks, and had pics too but was just too damn lazy to post em. Funny thing is, the guy I bought it from had it in drop F# with those daddario .009-.055 and i put EB .010-.056 on for standard and they're still way too light.



You'll be wanting to use 12-56-70 for Dropped F# dude.

9-55 would be good for dropped C#


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'M FUCKING BACK IN!


----------



## epsylon

Okay, so my 7620 is a 99 with the 1-piece maple neck. The truss rod needs a special box wrench to be adjusted (I'm guessing they swapped it for traditional allen key when they changed to the 3-piece neck in 2000 ?), so would any of you guys know if I need a 7mm pipe wrench (WR70PD) or 8mm (WR80PD) ?
Thanks !


----------



## mrvomit

Seeking A little advice ABOUT possible PICKUP CHANGE:

swapping just the neck Pu for a LIQUIFIRE 7 , would be ok (leaving the other "stock") in terms of balance sounding instrument?
I found 1 guy sellling a liquifire7 for 50 , would have to nail soon if i really want it .

the guy who sells that one ,
has also a crunchlab and would let the package go for 110+shipping,in the case .

I 'm more keen towards the liquifire only ,
being not a guitarist honestly ,
and i find the stock bridge is not bad sounding .

Any advice about?
Thank You guys!


----------



## rippedflesh89

epsylon said:


> Okay, so my 7620 is a 99 with the 1-piece maple neck. The truss rod needs a special box wrench to be adjusted (I'm guessing they swapped it for traditional allen key when they changed to the 3-piece neck in 2000 ?), so would any of you guys know if I need a 7mm pipe wrench (WR70PD) or 8mm (WR80PD) ?
> Thanks !


 
you need a 7mm.... and no, the 3-piece necks have the same type of trussrod (one w/a nut on the end, no allen needed)


----------



## davidb1986

astm said:


> hey!
> 
> You must change the name of the topic to "The Ibanez *RG*7321 club" because we're now going to have the RGD7321



I'm still figuring this whole forum thing out. How do I edit the thread name?


----------



## davidb1986

Sludgehammer said:


> ^do want RGD7321.




I want one too!!! Though lately I've been on an OLP/Sterling/Music Man kick and I really want a Music Man JP7 John Petrucci Sig. in Mystic Dream fully loaded w/the piezo pickup under the bridge and the shield inlays. I am fixing up an OLP Petrucci to hold me over while I save for the JP7.


----------



## epsylon

Thanks rippedflesh.


----------



## mattofvengeance

mrvomit said:


> Seeking A little advice ABOUT possible PICKUP CHANGE:
> 
> swapping just the neck Pu for a LIQUIFIRE 7 , would be ok (leaving the other "stock") in terms of balance sounding instrument?
> I found 1 guy sellling a liquifire7 for 50 , would have to nail soon if i really want it .
> 
> the guy who sells that one ,
> has also a crunchlab and would let the package go for 110+shipping,in the case .
> 
> I 'm more keen towards the liquifire only ,
> being not a guitarist honestly ,
> and i find the stock bridge is not bad sounding .
> 
> Any advice about?
> Thank You guys!



Honestly, the stock pickups aren't too bad, but I think the cl/lf combo would be a dramatic improvement, and that's a good price for the set, so I say go for it.


----------



## mrvomit

Yep i know it's quite apreciated combo.
What if i only would take the liquifire? 
Would it be a nice blend with "stock" bridge pu?
Or i would have a little trouble with balance (tone or volume?)

__________________________________

First is economical reason (the liquifire is less costing ) ..

Then ,maybe it's just my impression ,from the clips i did check around
i feel like the bridge pu is quite "signature" sounding,
am i wrong .
Good sound,only would'nt like to have a so similar to JP just because now is the "hype" about them.


----------



## aleXander

This thread keeps becoming more epic!!!


----------



## rippedflesh89

epsylon said:


> Thanks rippedflesh.


 
no problem bro


----------



## Moltar

epsylon said:


> Problem 2 : the stock pups really suck. I was expecting a lot more from them. TBH, my amp isn't really awesome (its a solid state line 6 flextone 3), but with proper setup and a boss GE-7 I have quite a good sound - tight and tube-ish-licious - on my M-II (which has active EMG's). *On the ibbie the sound is really muddy* (whatever pup configuration I select). I'm gonna switch the pups soon, dunno what will replace them, though.
> 
> Problem 3 : *the guitar needs a restring* and good setup. My ESP is on 9-42, so I can't say I don't like thin strings but *it feels a lot sloppier on the Ibbie.* The intonation is fine, and the action is very low, on the bright side, but in addition to *the spaghetti feeling, it has no sustain at all especially when fretting above the 12th frets - there must be some sort of problem* ; I didn't check into details yet. I'm gonna have that fixed by a guitar tech anyway.





The problem is you need to change the strings! You even said so yourself. It always blows my mind how bad old strings sound, and how amazing new strings are. New strings will improve all of these issues, although it may still need pickups... but change the damn strings before you decide that!


----------



## Dru_WaXaW

Just joined fellas. Got my 7321 this weekend, only used for one month. GC gave it to me at discount since the manager is a pal of mine. $200. Flawless condition. Upgrading the bridge pup to a D-Activator, giving it a GraphTech nut and putting in new tuners (Gotoh probably). Glad to be a part of the 7 String Family now.


----------



## Lasik124

Wow! Some of these mods just make my 7321 look lame! Anyway Sign me up for the club, My first and still one of my favorite sev's! I also threw A Dimarzio Evo7 and Blaze in mine! Yum!


----------



## Alcmiller

When you guys are adding the red and white lines to the body of the guitar, is that just some kind of tape?


----------



## joelozzy

Alcmiller said:


> When you guys are adding the red and white lines to the body of the guitar, is that just some kind of tape?



I believe its Pin striping tape from which you can pick up from Autozone or car mod shops etc. Sticks well and looks great.

Also guys I'll have an epic contribution to this thread in a few weeks keep a lookout.


----------



## chimpinatux

Detuned0 said:


> ^^^ I wanted to ask, How did you go about getting 7 string saver saddles and How much did they run you? That's probably the last mod I'll do to mine.



Actually, i couldnt find any 7 packs, i got a 6 set, and then luckily my local store the guy happened to have a spare

Might have to buy the bullet and get 2 packs


----------



## snowblind56

Here's my RG7420 Magenta Crush, X2N/Air Norton combo, with an OFR instead of the crappy LO-TRS. Just installed the OFR last night.


----------



## maggotspawn

snowblind56 said:


> Here's my RG7420 Magenta Crush, X2N/Air Norton combo, with an OFR instead of the crappy LO-TRS. Just installed the OFR last night.


Did that Floyd drop right in?


----------



## snowblind56

maggotspawn said:


> Did that Floyd drop right in?



Straight drop in. Take LO-TRS out, put OFR in. Very easy. I haven't checked radius of the saddles, the might need to be shimmed to get the right action, but it doesn't really feel off.


----------



## maggotspawn

snowblind56 said:


> Straight drop in. Take LO-TRS out, put OFR in. Very easy. I haven't checked radius of the saddles, the might need to be shimmed to get the right action, but it doesn't really feel off.


Very cool, thanks.


----------



## aleXander

WOOHOO! More pics! I just ordered the replacement logo for my Ibby when it comes back from paint =)


----------



## kmanick

snowblind56 said:


> Here's my RG7420 Magenta Crush, X2N/Air Norton combo, with an OFR instead of the crappy LO-TRS. Just installed the OFR last night.


 
this kind of makes me want one of these now.
I love that color and I actually like the OFR better than the Edge
looks killer


----------



## TMatt142

I didn't have to shim my OFR in my 7420....If it needs it, it's so damn slight....


----------



## snowblind56

TMatt142 said:


> I didn't have to shim my OFR in my 7420....If it needs it, it's so damn slight....



I really can't feel a difference, if there is one, it's not enough to make me bother with shimming it.


----------



## Coffee Elf

Beautiful color and cool mods.

Is Magenta Crush pretty rare?


----------



## Triple7

Here is my 7420 equipped with a set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Soon to have an OFR installed.

Next to it is my 7421, which now has the Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire set installed.


----------



## mattofvengeance

This thread is the lighter fluid on the flame that is my GAS for a 7420MC


----------



## aleXander

I'm talking to someone local about getting another 7420 =) and it's blue!


----------



## Herrick

maggotspawn said:


> Just scored this one off E-bay. Patiently waiting for it to get here.


 
Beautiful, mang


----------



## Tones

been in the club for a while. but now time to update since I finally got to finishing my baby. Loaded with an Bareknuckle Aftermath 7 in the bridge \m/


----------



## SW Davion

I picked up Graph Tech Saddles in a pack of 7 from the Bay

Overhauling my 7321 right now. Will be ready for picks in a month 

For the record.. I put EMG 707's in both positions. Plenty of room in the body for the battery


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bought one off eBay last night (£175!!! ).

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## WhiteWalls

In!





It was my first real guitar, I knew 7 strings were the future even before starting to play 
I have it since 2004, and I have never experienced ANY sort of problem, i only did intonation/action setups once in a while, no neck warping, nothing broken/damaged, even though it fell down from scary heights a couple of times 

The only clear downside is the pickups, but I have to say that I've grown accustomed to them over time, they're a bit muddy for really technical playing but they have some kind of warmth that my other guitar (with EMGs) lacks.
Maybe it takes a little more to dial in a good sound, but I've recorded demos/EPs/various other projects with the stock pickups and I'm pleased with the results.

This guitar is in my opinion a complete steal based on the quality and durability of the product, and I would buy it again in a heartbeat if I end up dropping it from some place a bit too high, which given my records could happen any time 

Now I'm just waiting for the 26.5 scale RGD7321 to come out...


----------



## physjunkie

I ordered a used 7321 from guitar center this last Sunday. It came in today! It's my first seven string, but I've been playing it for the last few hours and it feels like I've owned it for years. Although when it first arrived I was a little worried... but it turns out they packed it pretty well.


----------



## max-streich

I finally can enter the club as well. (sorry no pictures yet. I try to upload some later)

I have a question I have a rg 2550z as well and this one weighs 3,5 kg but my rg 1527z is noticeably lighter (body) it weighs about 3 Kg? is this normal?


----------



## JamesM

Still here, still craving a 1527M. Effin GAS.


----------



## astm

Mitch87 said:


> count me in, looks nice with white D-Activators



Now THAT is how a white guitar should look


----------



## Lasik124

Add me to the club! Just got mine a couple days ago and love it!

I have no camera though...Unless you want silly cell phone pictures ha!


----------



## neoclassical

My 1527 live. 07 model, SD Custom and Jazz, no tone control, 3 way switch, OFR arm mod, upgraded internal wiring, Dora the Explorer stickers courtesy of Maggie my youngest.


----------



## kFMkII

I wanted to be in the cool-guy club but my guitar is dusty and my photographs are blurry  EMG81-7 and 60-7, OFR Trem Arm


----------



## Louis Cypher

Does buying a 7420 body allow me to add to this thread??? please??

Am sat at work today done fcuk all as I am waiting for this cheeky little thing to arrive











Brought it Wednesday as the start of a project, its a 7420 body with routed lion claw and the Jem handy handle to carry it round Tesco's, the swirl is by Alan at Out of this Swirled.com. Gotta be honest I am not a huge swirl fan but the pics make this look fcuking awesome I think, so I cannot wait for this to arrive in the flesh!!! 

As the buy was a bit spur of the moment I ain't had much thought bout what to do with it yet, the main concern at the moment is getting a neck, do I scour the web for one (a 7620 or 7420 or I am assuming any 7 string AANJ Ibby Neck will fit??) or just get a custom one made... Anyway once I got the body I'll stick a proper build thread up with my plans. 

Btw check his site out when I spoke to him bout the body asked him bout the winding up of the site and he said it was due to lack of sales for a while but since he announced he was closing its gone mad! 

Still waiting...... C'mon Parcel Force!!!! Where are you?!?


----------



## sleepy502

Guys I'm having a dilemma.

I've been offered a straight up trade for my ltd mh-417 for a 7321 with a CL + LF set with sperzal tuners.

IM SO EXCITED I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I was wondering why I hadn't seen this yet... It's new 

Burn victim #1:


----------



## synrgy

In case nobody is sick of seeing it yet 

Mods = Lundgren M7 in bridge, Graph Tech String Saver Saddles, Hipshot bridge (not installed at time of photos), custom mirror pickguard, truss cover, cavity cover. Replaced all pots and the switch, too. Oh, and there's the 'Om Mani Padme Hum' decal under the bridge and again on the back, both in mirror.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Shashing said:


> What, no neons yet?  Those are d-activators in it.


 
Konfyouzd cares not about your neon pickups... 

What up w/ that neck? Is that one of those stick on vine inlays or is that the real deal Holyfield?


----------



## OrsusMetal

I had the body planed down and a flame maple top added. 
Hipshot bridge retrofitted since it wasn't a direct swap.
Gotoh tuners added
Fretboard dyed black
Headstock got flame maple cap
Reshaped the cutaways, belly contour and neck joint
Tone knob removed
Flushmount straplocks added


----------



## Konfyouzd

m4rK said:


> thanks! I painted the bridge myself, I paint everything, I'm outta control, hahaha..


 
Painted bridge looks dope, man. It looked funny to me in the zoomed out pic but looks VERY clean in the closer one.


----------



## aleXander

That's awesome looking dude!!! Of course You're in this thread!

EDIT: You'll want to find a 7620 neck. There's no such thing as a 7420 neck ^^
Any other questions you can ask any of us on here and we'll be glad to help


----------



## Louis Cypher

aleXander said:


> That's awesome looking dude!!! Of course You're in this thread!
> 
> EDIT: You'll want to find a 7620 neck. There's no such thing as a 7420 neck ^^
> Any other questions you can ask any of us on here and we'll be glad to help


 
thanks chap! Still not arrived yet so not offically in this thread yet! haha! gotta go weekend without so very grumpy right now... 

I was just reading the Ibanez model list thread & that said they had 7620 necks, case at the moment of what I can find really, if it goes bit too long without sourcing a used neck then Ill go with a custom one.


----------



## astm

davidb1986 said:


> I'm still figuring this whole forum thing out. How do I edit the thread name?


Next to the first post in this thread, there is a button where you can choose to edit the whole message. There you'll be able to edit the name of this topic


----------



## maggotspawn

GAS hit me hard. First one needs some work. Haven't been able to play it besides to checkout the electronics. Waiting on parts and the time to set it up. Snagged another one off Fleabay.


----------



## Shashing

Konfyouzd said:


> Konfyouzd cares not about your neon pickups...
> 
> What up w/ that neck? Is that one of those stick on vine inlays or is that the real deal Holyfield?



Yep those are inlay stickers you can buy off ebay, 20$ and still good as new. They've tricked a few people


----------



## matthewm94

OrsusMetal said:


> I had the body planed down and a flame maple top added.
> Hipshot bridge retrofitted since it wasn't a direct swap.
> Gotoh tuners added
> Fretboard dyed black
> Headstock got flame maple cap
> Reshaped the cutaways, belly contour and neck joint
> Tone knob removed
> Flushmount straplocks added


Wow Orsus, this has got to be one of my favorite RG7321's ever, it looks great. Just wondering, is the that a binding around the guitar or just the natural colour of the top?


----------



## Miek

Jesus Christ that's amazing. How's the stability on the neck joint? It looks like it'd be just fine, but the bolts might stick out a little.


----------



## OrsusMetal

It's the natural wood (flame maple). It's slightly modeled after Brodericks Lacs and some of the J. Customs. 

The neck joint stability is just fine. The screws were countersunk a bit farther into the body so it retains it's strength. It doesn't feel like a bolt on AT ALL. When I shaped it I just removed the wood where my hand touched and a few other places. Which was quite a bit of wood but it worked out really well.

This one has been in my possession for a long time now. It's been the 7 that I have owned the longest and is my go to axe.


----------



## Miek

You're using the same bolts though, right? Or at least the same bolt length. I just want to know, for whenever I pickup that rg7 replacement body I want to get.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Yep, same bolts and ferrules. I reshaped the ferrules a little bit though when I was doing all this work. Then, when I sent it off for the top to be put on the luthier countersunk the bolts.


----------



## Miek

Thanks, dude. I hope you don't mind if I save those pictures for...personal use?


----------



## OrsusMetal

Go for it man.


----------



## Kapee

Hey dude's and dudette's, im having a problem with the trem! When i do a pull up with it, all strings get out of tune (sharp). What could cause it? Anyone had the same problem?


----------



## kFMkII

If you dive a little bit, do they go back in tune? Like if you just tap the bar.


----------



## Kapee

kFMkII said:


> If you dive a little bit, do they go back in tune? Like if you just tap the bar.


Nope


----------



## kFMkII

Umm... are the strings new and maybe not stretched fully or hella old? Can you take pictures of the angle of the bridge, make sure the nut is locked snug but not too tight? I think those are the most likely suspects and are easy fixes... if it's not one of those, hopefully somebody smarter can chime in.


----------



## Kapee

Infact, diving it fully one or two times brings it back to tune, what does cause it?

Strings should be streched for now because theyre 6 days old and i've been trying to strech them as good as possible, bridges angle is eaven with the body and the nut is locked as tight as xxxxxxxxxxxxxx. WHY I CANT ENJOY THIS GUITAR!!!!!  ITS FUCKING DRIVING ME NUTS!


Sorry

Read more on my NGD thread (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...1527-rb-floyd-rose-virgin-52k-joke-added.html)

I've had so many problems with this! I want my EC-1000vb back!


----------



## BangandBreach

Orsus, knob choice aside that is that is pretty much what I'm planning for my 7621. I admire your taste in guitars.


----------



## solar369

I see some amazing guitars throughout this post.
Mine is pretty thoroughly beaten, but I'd still be down to post a picture if I had a camera.
I play in a metal band (very thrash/prog influenced) and I'm feeling the need to hook my ol' baby up with some new threads. I absolutely need to outfit her with better pickups. I'm thinking of going with the EMG 707's, but speak up if you have any suggestions. I'm also kinda feeling the need to put a fresh trem on her. I keep breaking the arm on the stock tremolo, but the plastic washers go out before that has a chance to happen. Know of a very dynamic and reliable tremolo system?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

solar369 said:


> I see some amazing guitars throughout this post.
> Mine is pretty thoroughly beaten, but I'd still be down to post a picture if I had a camera.
> I play in a metal band (very thrash/prog influenced) and I'm feeling the need to hook my ol' baby up with some new threads. I absolutely need to outfit her with better pickups. I'm thinking of going with the EMG 707's, but speak up if you have any suggestions. I'm also kinda feeling the need to put a fresh trem on her. I keep breaking the arm on the stock tremolo, but the plastic washers go out before that has a chance to happen. Know of a very dynamic and reliable tremolo system?



Original floyd rose tremolos are direct shoe-ins. I prefer the feel of an original as opposed to an Edge but a fresh edge and a fresh OFR are of the same quality.


----------



## mattofvengeance

The lo pro is my favorite trem ever. The low profile design stays out of my way, and the tuning stability is unparalleled.


----------



## rippedflesh89

mattofvengeance said:


> The lo pro is my favorite trem ever. The low profile design stays out of my way, and the tuning stability is unparalleled.


 
agreed... i would like to try an edge pro with a set of original edge locking studs..... it seems like the edge pro would be on the same level with this small upgrade seeing as its a very similar trem and its MIJ as well


----------



## maxoom

mrvomit said:


> Yep i know it's quite apreciated combo.
> What if i only would take the liquifire?
> Would it be a nice blend with "stock" bridge pu?
> Or i would have a little trouble with balance (tone or volume?)
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> The stock neck pickup is the better sounding of the two.
> I did a LF/Miracle Man combo in mine and often wish I had left the stock neck pup alone.
> I`d replace the bridge pickup foremost.


----------



## kris_jammage

Can i join? 

Agreed to purchase an Rg7321 at the end of the month for &#8364;200(a steal in my mind as its in perfect condition and only a year old). Gonna mod it to high heaven, new p\ups, new paint job, new bridge or i might just repleace the saddles and new locking tuners!

Cant wait!


----------



## Mukersman

Anyone know some cheap visual mods for the for a 7620. I would do a pickguard, but the guy I bought in from put EMGs in it and eventually I want to change em. It's the silver one BTW.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mukersman said:


> Anyone know some cheap visual mods for the for a 7620. I would do a pickguard, but the guy I bought in from put EMGs in it and eventually I want to change em. It's the silver one BTW.



Why does it matter if there are active routs in the guitar? You can still put a pickguard on - in fact - thats the main reason for putting a pickguard on it if you want to change to passive sized pickups.


----------



## butch

Cheap visual mod...Fourth Floor Graphics guitar skin. All the look of a custom paint job, without all the irreversible commitment. I have two done, two more on the way...can't say enough good.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## mattofvengeance

Mukersman said:


> Anyone know some cheap visual mods for the for a 7620. I would do a pickguard, but the guy I bought in from put EMGs in it and eventually I want to change em. It's the silver one BTW.



colored pickups or bobbin toppers
knobs/ switch tip


----------



## solar369

mattofvengeance said:


> The lo pro is my favorite trem ever. The low profile design stays out of my way, and the tuning stability is unparalleled.



Hmm... I'm pretty sure that's the trem that came stock in my 7620 and I can't say I'm very pleased with it for the sole fact that the arm itself wiggles around in the housing after a good bit of use, causing a kitch, knocking sound when I accent open string feedback with it. I really like the FR that has the threaded sleeve around the connecting end of the bar that serves to keep a better, more solid connection with the actual tremolo mechanism itself, but I've only seen those versions on 6-string models. Does anyone smell what I'm stepping in?


----------



## mattofvengeance

solar369 said:


> Hmm... I'm pretty sure that's the trem that came stock in my 7620 and I can't say I'm very pleased with it for the sole fact that the arm itself wiggles around in the housing after a good bit of use, causing a kitch, knocking sound when I accent open string feedback with it. I really like the FR that has the threaded sleeve around the connecting end of the bar that serves to keep a better, more solid connection with the actual tremolo mechanism itself, but I've only seen those versions on 6-string models. Does anyone smell what I'm stepping in?



I can't say I've had that problem, and I've owned 3 7620s and a couple green dot UVs with the same bridge. I've always really liked the pop in bar. Now, what you can do is get a conversion kit, I believe its Schaller if I'm not mistaken, that will change it from the pop in to the screw on fit like an OFR. Perhaps that would be more your liking.


----------



## solar369

Yeah it would, dude! Thanks a lot! I'm gonna look into that!


----------



## mattofvengeance

solar369 said:


> Yeah it would, dude! Thanks a lot! I'm gonna look into that!



No prob, bro. Glad to help!

Also, check this.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/52222-arm-mod-edge-pro-7-a.html


----------



## solar369

dude... is that Black Dynamite?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tones said:


> been in the club for a while. but now time to update since I finally got to finishing my baby. Loaded with an Bareknuckle Aftermath 7 in the bridge \m/


 
Damn I love natural 7620s!


----------



## TJV

Here's mine on the top.
Homemade mahogany body with monkey grip and tilt jack. Chrome hardware from Universe.
Body is bare wood without any finish.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Is it me, or do the new 7321's neck feel a bit thinner and comfortable? Saw one last night at GC for a neato price had to admit it felt good.


----------



## Knorre

Imo the older model with the strat type bridge had a glorious neck too! I think in general, Ibanez makes pretty amazing necks


----------



## BucketheadRules

asmegin_slayer said:


> Is it me, or do the new 7321's neck feel a bit thinner and comfortable? Saw one last night at GC for a neato price had to admit it felt good.



Don't know, I've only played older ones (and now own one as well!)

The bridge on the new one is fugly though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

asmegin_slayer said:


> Is it me, or do the new 7321's neck feel a bit thinner and comfortable? Saw one last night at GC for a neato price had to admit it felt good.


 
That would be cool... I'll have to go check one out now and see.


----------



## OrsusMetal

BangandBreach said:


> Orsus, knob choice aside that is that is pretty much what I'm planning for my 7621. I admire your taste in guitars.


 

Thanks man. The knob was changed pretty soon after I got that back. It has just a regular black dome knob now. It looks much better.


----------



## DropTheSun

I'm a clubman too! 
I've owned my RG7321 since 2005. Absolutely fantastic guitar to play. Cheap guitar and by modding it, you can make it a killer axe!

I got bored the looks of the All-Black-RG7321, i wanted to change the electronics to something better and i finally decited to buy a set of BKP's.

So here it is! My BURNT RG7321:
-BKP Aftermath Calibrated Set
-Dimarzio 3-Way Switch
-Dimarzio 500K Vol.Pot
-EMG PA2 Booster


----------



## MikeH

I shall be rejoining the club tomorrow.


----------



## apiss

Ibz_rg said:


> I shall be rejoining the club tomorrow.



WIN.  You shouldn't have ever left the club, yea?


----------



## astm

Ibz_rg said:


> I shall be rejoining the club tomorrow.


awesome!!!

same guitar as the first one posted or are you getting a new RG1527?


----------



## MikeH

Well it's a different guitar, but the same.  I don't think I ever should have left either. Just simply waiting to buy what I traded for would have been a better idea.


----------



## Knorre

Wow, that looks hella sexy. I'm getting bored of the black too, maybe i'll respray it too


----------



## MikeH

BucketheadRules said:


> The bridge on the new one is far superior though.



Fixed.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Trust me, bro. I understand. GAS can be a bitch, but it can also help you weed out what you don't like and get you closer to your ultimate goal


----------



## MikeH

My ultimate goal is a 2228. But an RGA8 would be nice as well.


----------



## sevenchaos

How can i join this club?
I bought my first 7 stringed guitar in 2005.
It was stupid glitter blue 1527 and i've been playing sevens ever since that day i got my hands on that one.
I decided to "customize" it a bit and made it to look like JP7.
Do i need take som sort of "gang ceremonies"?
Like when i were kid we had this street gang and we all needed to get beaten up before you can join the gang 
And still me and many of my friends went there, how stupid is that 
Well, enough chitchat. Heres groupshot of my current 7's

Aijaa.com - GuitarPorn? - 7560692.jpg


----------



## MikeH

You must pull out all of your toenails, put them on a peanut butter sandwich, and eat them.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Ibz_rg said:


> You must pull out all of your toenails, put them on a peanut butter sandwich, and eat them.



He lies. In order to get into the club, you must send me the Universe. It's in the official handbook.


----------



## evancontinent

Just got this a couple of weeks ago! Plays amazing!


----------



## JamesM

Do want!


----------



## Opion

So you were the dude that snagged that! Looks amazingly clean for its age. AGHHH not helping my black 1527 gas....that and some distressed BKPs would be so amazing....MUST BUY AXE FX FIRST >.<


----------



## juliangallows

Im looking to hop a board the rg1527 bus but im having a hard time deciding between the newer model in galaxy white, or an older model circa 2003. I hate the maple fretboard on the white but not many great colors to pick from the older models. I guess the closer is the neck. Anybody got an opinion on the older wizard prestige 7 neck vs. the new prestige 7 neck?


----------



## MikeH

Old Prestige neck = Wizard-I neck. They used the same neck from the 7620s on the 2003 models.


----------



## juliangallows

So super flat super thin, with the bubonga stripe. Do you have a preference of the two?


----------



## MikeH

Not really. Both are solid necks and aren't going to be different enough to affect your playing ability. Aesthetically, I like the newer ones better. The lighter maple and two thin stripes just looks cooler to me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Ibz_rg said:


> Not really. Both are solid necks and aren't going to be different enough to affect your playing ability. Aesthetically, I like the newer ones better. The lighter maple and two thin stripes just looks cooler to me.



Speaking of the aesthetics, I prefer the small dots on the newer necks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ibz_rg said:


> Old Prestige neck = Wizard-I neck. They used the same neck from the 7620s on the 2003 models.


 
I believe the necks on the older 1527 had a less pronounced D shape profile than the older 7X20 models. Not to sure on the exact specifics but either way, they feel slightly thinner than the newer prestige necks. 

But I agree that both necks are awesome and won't really affect your playing. I have the 2003 neck and the new maple prestige neck, and at first it did feel a touch different but I got over that really quickly.


----------



## juliangallows

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I believe the necks on the older 1527 had a less pronounced D shape profile than the older 7X20 models. Not to sure on the exact specifics but either way, they feel slightly thinner than the newer prestige necks.


 

Thats what I had heard. I own a 1999 MIJ s7420, and I can tell those necks definitely have a different feel to them than any newer model seven string I have ever played.


----------



## neoclassical

mattofvengeance said:


> Speaking of the aesthetics, I prefer the small dots on the newer necks.



Me too. The big dots on my 550 and 520 look HUGE now.


----------



## Damo707

That looks badass man, im doing a similar thing to mine but with dimarzio custom shop pups. it will be green/purple 



rippedflesh89 said:


> in this club also
> 
> all stock except for the bridge pickup, which a D-Activator 7.... also changed the knobs to neon green fender knobs and the pickups have neon green bobbin toppers...
> 
> this is my uv7bk wanna-be guitar


----------



## Damo707

Hey man where did you get the custom mirror pickguard from?



synrgy said:


> In case nobody is sick of seeing it yet
> 
> Mods = Lundgren M7 in bridge, Graph Tech String Saver Saddles, Hipshot bridge (not installed at time of photos), custom mirror pickguard, truss cover, cavity cover. Replaced all pots and the switch, too. Oh, and there's the 'Om Mani Padme Hum' decal under the bridge and again on the back, both in mirror.


----------



## BucketheadRules

synrgy said:


>





That's made my mind up, I'm getting a mirror guard for my RG350EX.

I can't remember if I've posted this yet... I did a thread about it when it arrived but I haven't posted it on this thread IIRC, so here goes.






Basically just a bog-standard 7321, but I've emailed the guy from Perle Guitars to see if he can do a custom Iceman-shaped body to fit all the stock hardware. If it's possible for a decent price, I'm fucking doing it.


----------



## kris_jammage

Quick question lads regarding the older bridge on the 7321(strat style). Where would one go about purchasing smaller screws for the saddles or is there a set of replacement saddles i could buy that would allow me to have a low action but with the screws stick out of the saddles and wrecking ny hand? I was looking at these...

eBay.ie: GRAPHTECH STRING SAVER SADDLES STRAT IMPORT 7 STRING (item 360206441351 end time 05-Mar-11 00:32:44 GMT)

But i dont if they would make any difference? Any help would be great cheers!


----------



## MikeH

HAAAAAAAAAAY YOU GUUUUUUUUUUUYZ!


----------



## Tree

Welcome back 

What p'ups are in tharr?


----------



## MikeH

Dimarzio Blaze Custom (N) and Blaze (B).


----------



## Damo707

Good question, someone should be able to answer it..
i would like to know also




kris_jammage said:


> Quick question lads regarding the older bridge on the 7321(strat style). Where would one go about purchasing smaller screws for the saddles or is there a set of replacement saddles i could buy that would allow me to have a low action but with the screws stick out of the saddles and wrecking ny hand? I was looking at these...
> 
> eBay.ie: GRAPHTECH STRING SAVER SADDLES STRAT IMPORT 7 STRING (item 360206441351 end time 05-Mar-11 00:32:44 GMT)
> 
> But i dont if they would make any difference? Any help would be great cheers!


----------



## SW Davion

SEE ATTACHMENTS FOR PHOTOS

Here is my 7321..
EMG 707 in both positions.
Gold Gotoh Tuners
Graphtech Saddles 
Mirror Pickgaurd
Mirror Headstock Cover
Relocated Volume Control (Moved about 1/2" closer to Tone Control)
Graphtech Nut
Gold knobs and screws.
Dyed fingerboard Ebony
Pinstriped "Binding" aound Body and Headstock
Two tone gold Ibanez logo
Chrome bats for fun...

Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX


Will get some sunlight picks this weekend


----------



## rippedflesh89

OrsusMetal said:


> I had the body planed down and a flame maple top added.
> Hipshot bridge retrofitted since it wasn't a direct swap.
> Gotoh tuners added
> Fretboard dyed black
> Headstock got flame maple cap
> Reshaped the cutaways, belly contour and neck joint
> Tone knob removed
> Flushmount straplocks added


 
WOW, now that is the nicest looking RG7321 i have ever seen

nice fuckin job man


----------



## synrgy

I got the pickguard from this place:

Pickguard Paradise items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

I also later ordered one for a project I did on an RG320DX, installing a Graphtech Hexpander MIDI kit and tremolo, which also came out looking awesome. The one on the 7321 is 'clear' mirror, and the one on the 320DX pictured below is 'black' mirror:






Before anyone asks lol the 'Om Mane Padme Hum' decals came from Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop, but they don't seem to actually make them any more. I must have bought mine *just* in time.


----------



## Dalton

I just bought one... pics to follow.


----------



## aleXander

I talked to my uncle last night, he said he's been trying to fix the pickup routes for me a lil better. Apparently I didn't do it right lol. Anywho will be done in a another month or so ><lol


----------



## kris_jammage

Officially a member now, picks later.


----------



## Riverrunsred

I can't be the only member here with an RG7321FM ???





And no, most of those CD's aren't mine....they belong to th GF .


----------



## jaskasm

Riverrunsred said:


> I can't be the only member here with an RG7321FM ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, most of those CD's aren't mine....they belong to th GF .



I've got one that looks exactly the same. I'll post pictures after I get new pups and saddles.

Wheres a good place to get new saddles anyway?


----------



## synrgy

Riverrunsred said:


> And no, most of those CD's aren't mine....they belong to th GF .



Stop bullshitting. You know you love Jackyl.


----------



## Riverrunsred

synrgy said:


> Stop bullshitting. You know you love Jackyl.


 
Nope, those are her's too.....but I can listen to some Jackyl on occasion.


----------



## juliangallows

Well just sealed the deal on a 2004 rg1527cb. Gonna drop some BK aftermaths in & do a brass block trem upgrade & it should be good to go. Judging from the specs I should love the neck profile, but one thing I have getting mixed signals on is if the back of the neck is finished or satin?????
Anyone have any insight????


----------



## MikeH

I guess you could call it satin. I just take some steel wool to mine and take off the majority of the "gloss", so to speak.


----------



## juliangallows

Ibz_rg said:


> I guess you could call it satin. I just take some steel wool to mine and take off the majority of the "gloss", so to speak.



Yeah, I may have to do that. My s7420 is finished but really slick, almost an oiled feel. I was hoping that the 1527 would have more of a satin feel similar to newer MIA fender strato's. But sometimes nothing beats the feel of raw wood.


----------



## tubarao guitars

OKAY guys, are you ready for a epic picstory of my 1527?

yeahhh 
This is my 07' 1527 just the day i bough it spanking brand new.
This was my first UNOPENED BOX QUEEN and i have owned at least 30 or 40 guitars, all second hand.
Let's enjoy it:


----------



## tubarao guitars




----------



## tubarao guitars

Then, i've made my very own bobbin toppers, just to match my purple DiMarzio straplock:


----------



## tubarao guitars

installing the bobbin toppers:
















those are some more colors i did.
the green bobbin isn't covered, it's originally green EVO by Dimarzio.


----------



## tubarao guitars

some live show i did using my babe:
















the band mates:





the amazing huge crowd:


----------



## tubarao guitars

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
swirl is my thing. 
AND i wanted a monkey grip.
long story short, i've swirled it purple and blue:


----------



## mattofvengeance

That was pretty epic, and the swirl looks fucking incredible! Excellent job!


----------



## juliangallows

mattofvengeance said:


> That was pretty epic, and the swirl looks fucking incredible! Excellent job!



Agreed!! Swirl looks nice, but I think my favorite part is the plexi trem cover.


----------



## joelozzy

Holy shit Tubarao.

Mind if I ask who done the work?

That thing is freaking amazing.


Peace


----------



## mattofvengeance

juliangallows said:


> Agreed!! Swirl looks nice, but I think my favorite part is the plexi trem cover.



This is true. I like the look of an open trem cover, so keeping it covered while keeping the look is fucking awesome.


----------



## max-streich

where can you get those bobbin toppers?? they are sick


----------



## mattofvengeance

max-streich said:


> where can you get those bobbin toppers?? they are sick



He evidently made his, but you can get some from Brian Calvert over at Universal Jems

EDIT: more specifically http://www.universaljems.com/cart/bobbin.htm


----------



## rippedflesh89

tubarao guitars said:


> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
> swirl is my thing.
> AND i wanted a monkey grip.
> long story short, i've swirled it purple and blue:


 
OMFG..... this finish is totally jizz worthy


----------



## clubshred

Fucking amazing! Seriously killer swirl! 



Xander


----------



## tubarao guitars

joelozzy said:


> Holy shit Tubarao.
> 
> Mind if I ask who done the work?
> 
> That thing is freaking amazing.
> 
> 
> Peace


Yep, i did the swirl myself.


----------



## Santuzzo

tubarao guitars said:


> Yep, i did the swirl myself.



Dude, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME !!!!

That guitar looks so damn GREAT !!!!

Thansk for those nice pictures!

Did you do the monkey grip, too?


----------



## juliangallows

Not trying to pull the thunder away from that sick swirl paint job, but I just received my first rg1527. Just wanted to ask if any of you 1527 owners have done a Brass Block upgrade. Specifically from floydupgrades.com The thing that concerns me is looking at the trem block it looks as though there are space carved out for the fine tuners. Just wondering if any one has ran into any problems?


----------



## mountainjam

juliangallows said:


> Not trying to pull the thunder away from that sick swirl paint job, but I just received my first rg1527. Just wanted to ask if any of you 1527 owners have done a Brass Block upgrade. Specifically from floydupgrades.com The thing that concerns me is looking at the trem block it looks as though there are space carved out for the fine tuners. Just wondering if any one has ran into any problems?


I actually just did this today...


----------



## Bones43x

juliangallows said:


> Not trying to pull the thunder away from that sick swirl paint job, but I just received my first rg1527. Just wanted to ask if any of you 1527 owners have done a Brass Block upgrade. Specifically from floydupgrades.com The thing that concerns me is looking at the trem block it looks as though there are space carved out for the fine tuners. Just wondering if any one has ran into any problems?




Hey, I see you're from K-town. I live in Clinton, but I work in Knoxville. Congrats, and enjoy your RG1527. If it's your first Ibanez, I'm sure it won't be your last.

I'm also curious about the Floyd Upgrades big block. I would just like to know how much travel you lose with it.

Anyway, here's my RG1527, along with my RG2550Z, and RG1420F


----------



## Ice4600

Taking advantage of a loophole here...


----------



## Tuc13

Sludgehammer said:


> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit dirty, SD Invader pickup.





Love the Sticker!! Where did you get it??? 

Tuc


----------



## mountainjam

Bones43x said:


> I'm also curious about the Floyd Upgrades big block. I would just like to know how much travel you lose with it.



The block is huge, but I don't use the trem, planning on blocking it off, so im not sure how much travel is lost. But either way, I can't stress enough to anyone that this is a must have upgrade. My 1527 has stock pups, all my other 7's have aftermarket pups and stock blocks, and I haven't touched them since getting the fu block in the 1527. The tone is remarkable, even with stock pups.


----------



## Hendog

When in doubt, pull your RG out!


----------



## Hendog

Necromechanical said:


> Here's my RG7321, in the process of selling it though.



Damn man. Clean that thing up a little if your going to do a photo shoot! LOL


----------



## SolNuMachine

A 7329.Snapshot_20110306_2.JPG
Wasn't perfectly accurate sawing the slots, but she greens up on all 29 frets.
The hardest part, besides plotting the slot placement, was replicating the radius with a wood block and 80 grit- took some elbow grease. That's Evo Gold wire left over from another project.


----------



## SolNuMachine

Oops..
Snapshot_20110306_2


----------



## SolNuMachine

Oh screw it. It's a 7321 I added 5 frets to so I would have the range of an 8.
Hate computers.


----------



## Prydogga

You can't a file from your computer :lol:

Upload them to photobucket or something ;)


----------



## SolNuMachine

Snapshot_20110306_2-1.jpg picture by solnumachine - Photobucket
That was an ordeal- sorry.


----------



## Sludgehammer

Tuc13 - my girlfriend got me the sticker. I have since took it off because I am planning on a refin, but when it's done I think I'm gonna stencil it on


----------



## Damo707

So... i couldnt get my custom order from dimarzio.. they said they cant make it for me because they dont have purple bobbins.. Pretty sure if my name was steve vai they would do it lol


----------



## Vhyken

will be part of the club soon ^_^


----------



## astm

Vhyken said:


> will be part of the club soon ^_^


great!

which model are you gonna buy? the maple the maple or the rosewood one? will it be with an Edge Pro or an Edge Zero?


----------



## Vhyken

i prefer the edge pros with tremol-no hehe.. i've owned a maple neck rg550, not my type hehe. I'd go for rosewood hehe. btw is there a huge difference between the 2 bridges?..


----------



## Bones43x

I would LOVE to have an RG1527M in Galaxy White. I think it would be cool to swap the neck with my Black 1527 to see how it looked.


----------



## Universe74

Anyone know which graphtech saddle fits the 7321's older bridge?


----------



## synrgy

Universe74 said:


> Anyone know which graphtech saddle fits the 7321's older bridge?



They must have recently changed the product line. When I bought mine, they were listed as 'import strat' saddles, but those don't seem to exist any more.

I *think* these are what you're looking for:

Products & Ordering - Graph Tech


----------



## Universe74

Very cool..thanks.

I have a PAF 7 coming for mine as well. Anyone know if I need a new wiring diagram in order to do it? I haven't done any pickup installs before.

Edit: I think this is it?
http://www.dimarzio.com//media/diagrams/E.pdf


----------



## maggotspawn

This is the diagram I used. I basically unsoldered the pickup leads from the switch and pot and soldered the new ones in. Pretty easy, just go slow and double check the diagram. This diagram has the Ibanez style 5 way switch.


----------



## Universe74

Awesome, thanks. Looking forward to modding this. I used to have a Universe so these pickups make me gag.


----------



## kris_jammage

Finally got a chance to take some shots of my 7321. 

Right so, I have about two weeks now, and i fuggin love it! Been playing it non-stop, its over taken my rg1527 as my favourite Ibby so far. Now i know these guitars are cheap in a sense but i couldnt be happier with the quality found on it, and im lovin how the neck feels, seems to suit me better than the 1527.

Anyway, when i got it(for the swell price of 200!) it was in dire need of some lovin, cleaned her up, tightend every screw and bolt, fitted new tone and volume knobs, changed out the saddles for Graphtech saddles and set it up for my strings and tuning. I will be changing the pickups soon, possibly Bareknuckle Aftermaths or Nailbombs, cant decide! Haha! Ok ok, enough babble, to the pics!


----------



## tubarao guitars

Bones43x said:


> I would LOVE to have an RG1527M in Galaxy White. I think it would be cool to swap the neck with my Black 1527 to see how it looked.


mockup anyone?


----------



## Bramerstein

This is my main band/tour guitar atm. Tuned to Drop Ab and it has a EMG 81-7 in the bridge. It's the cheapest guitar I own, but plays like no other.
































I want to eventually stain the rosewood board so it looks ebony, locking tuners, Vinyl inlay @ 1st fret a EMG 707 in the neck, New pots, new saddles, new nut, and a custom finish.


----------



## Joospocks

After playing a 6 string guitar set up baritone for a while, I finally took the plunge and bought satchfrk's 7620. I just received it yesterday. It's a '99 I believe, looking at the serial number. It's got some wear and tear, but it's still in pretty good shape. It plays great and sounds awesome! I used to think the stereotypical skinny Ibanez neck profile wasn't for me, but this guitar is instantly comfortable. Satchfrk installed BKP Painkiller pickups, and blocked the trem with a tremol-no. I have all the parts to convert the trem back to its normal working state, so I'll probably fiddle around with it at some point. This is the first guitar I've ever owned with a tremolo, so I guess this is just a guitar of firsts for me! 

As usual, my photos are pretty sub-par. I am a photography noob. More pics *here.*


----------



## tender_insanity

My RG7620.

Specs: 
- RG7620 modded for Francesco Fareri by LGM guitars
- Maple fretboard
- EMG 707's
- Chrome Lo-Pro 7
- Pickguard swirled by me (No screws in the pic, but it does have them)

Mods that will be done:
- Repainting the headstock and will piut an Ibanez logo in there
- Scalloping frets 21-24
- Blue knobs + pup switch
- Blue DiMarzio Clip-Lok


----------



## simulclass83

Soon going to join the club! A NGD is in line!


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Whats with the obsession with Specific ibanez models?
Would i be right in saying, they look realtively simple,
but play amazingly?


----------



## apiss

Bones43x said:


> I would LOVE to have an RG1527M in Galaxy White. I think it would be cool to swap the neck with my Black 1527 to see how it looked.





tubarao guitars said:


> mockup anyone?



Challenge accepted.


----------



## juliangallows

Mountainjam, that looks really good!!! How do you like it? Also what size did you end up with? Dont know if you remember from my other thread ,but I had a hell of a time with my FU block & my s7420. Talked to adam again but hes a busy man, and just wanted to get some advice.

Sup bones43x!!!! Good to see another 7 stringer in the area. Play around town anywhere??


----------



## tubarao guitars

very nice!
a white, maple, matching white headstock would be sick too!


----------



## MikeH

apiss said:


> Challenge accepted.



These versions look 10x better, IMO.


----------



## juliangallows

Love galaxy white!!


----------



## juliangallows

Ibz_rg said:


> These versions look 10x better, IMO.



Agreed!! Love the white & rosewood!!


----------



## apiss

tubarao guitars said:


> very nice!
> a white, maple, matching white headstock would be sick too!



You mean, like this?






Or, like this?


----------



## Santuzzo

apiss said:


> Challenge accepted.



Looks awesome !!!!

Do you guys think swapping the neck would be easy? Or could that lead to adjustment problems?


----------



## apiss

Santuzzo said:


> Looks awesome !!!!
> 
> Do you guys think swapping the neck would be easy? Or could that lead to adjustment problems?



Well, theoretically, if you get an RG1527RB and RG1527GW, and swap necks, they will be a direct swap with no problems, since they're the same model, only with different wood materials used as their fretboards. And they should have the same routing for the neck pocket joints, the neck screws etc.

But, getting a custom neck in the other hand, is a whole different story. I, for one, once got a custom neck to fit an RG (6 string, mind you), and all I got was nightmares


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

apiss said:


> Challenge accepted.



Hmm.... They do look awesome, but as tempting as it would be, I just don't have the heart to do that with my 2 7s.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm out of the club.


----------



## MikeH

Damn you.


----------



## mountainjam

juliangallows said:


> Mountainjam, that looks really good!!! How do you like it? Also what size did you end up with? Dont know if you remember from my other thread ,but I had a hell of a time with my FU block & my s7420. Talked to adam again but hes a busy man, and just wanted to get some advice.



Yeah bro I remember your other thread. Turns out a six string fu block with 3 holes fits the lo pro 7 perfectly...sorry to get off topic.
but as far as the 1527 goes, adam only sells 1 ibanez 7 string block, no different sizes available. That being said, the block/springs/claw combo have turned this thing into a tone monster. It still even has the stock pups, and im getting better sound than my s7420's put out with aftermarket pups.


----------



## juliangallows

mountainjam said:


> Yeah bro I remember your other thread. Turns out a six string fu block with 3 holes fits the lo pro 7 perfectly...sorry to get off topic.
> but as far as the 1527 goes, adam only sells 1 ibanez 7 string block, no different sizes available. That being said, the block/springs/claw combo have turned this thing into a tone monster. It still even has the stock pups, and im getting better sound than my s7420's put out with aftermarket pups.



Very nice!!! I was debating not doing a brass block on the 1527 because the bridge actually looks pretty quality ,with the spring locks and all, but if I don't have to go through all that again, then I trust your word my friend. I'm gonna go for another FU block then!!!! I've gotta pair of pink BK aftermaths with black bolts on the way, Im thinking it will contrast the Purple/Cosmic Blue body very well. Thanx! for the input!!


----------



## mountainjam

juliangallows said:


> Very nice!!! I was debating not doing a brass block on the 1527 because the bridge actually looks pretty quality ,with the spring locks and all, but if I don't have to go through all that again, then I trust your word my friend. I'm gonna go for another FU block then!!!! I've gotta pair of pink BK aftermaths with black bolts on the way, Im thinking it will contrast the Purple/Cosmic Blue body very well. Thanx! for the input!!


Haha sweet dude, I've got white aftermaths coming. We will almost have matching rigs


----------



## juliangallows

Nice!!! Is this your first set?


----------



## ShiftKey

my two 1527's Recently sold the clip lock one, and just play the one fitted with the sustainer and x2n7


----------



## davidb1986

Ice4600 said:


> Taking advantage of a loophole here...




LOL I think the RGD 7321 look cool and I haven't been able to figure out how to change the title. My RG7321 is still having the artwork done on it by my friend. She's an amazing artist and is taking her time on it to make sure it looks amazing instead of looking like it was rushed. I hope to have pics of it up soon.


----------



## MaksMed

Ibanez 7321 (2005 Korea) with Crunch Lab + LiquiFire set 

I love it


----------



## rfseet

where do you guys get them anyway? they seem to be popping up here more often than in the classifieds section.....


----------



## Bigfan

ESP_0bsessed said:


> Would i be right in saying, they look realtively simple,
> but play amazingly?



Yes, yes you would.


----------



## Gypsytease

Sup SS.org, Pleased to meet you all. 

Can I join the club?

I bought an rg1527 off the 'bay a few weeks ago and have been loving it so far. Especially after I got it set up. But like a lot of people on here, the stock pick-ups have been a bit iffy IMO. Thinking of putting some BKP's in it.

Cheers, the one and only Gypsy lol


----------



## apiss

Gypsytease said:


> Sup SS.org, Pleased to meet you all.
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> I bought an rg1527 off the 'bay a few weeks ago and have been loving it so far. Especially after I got it set up. But like a lot of people on here, the stock pick-ups have been a bit iffy IMO. Thinking of putting some BKP's in it.
> 
> Cheers, the one and only Gypsy lol



 Welcome to SS.org, dude!

Yes, you can join the club! But you need to post pictures of your 1527.


----------



## maliciousteve

Yeah pretty much. The RG7620 when it was first released was the top 7 string model you could get without buying the Universe. 

The trems are great, the neck feels very very similar to a Universe neck and overall sound great. Where as the cheaper 7420 came with a different trem and pickups and were considered good but not as good as the 7620.


----------



## habicore_5150

rfseet said:


> where do you guys get them anyway? they seem to be popping up here more often than in the classifieds section.....



some RG76's pop up on craigslist (and sometimes, its partly our fault as to why they're on there for more than 5 minutes), few others on eBay from time to time

im soon set on getting mine within the week or next


----------



## rippedflesh89

rfseet said:


> where do you guys get them anyway? they seem to be popping up here more often than in the classifieds section.....


 
EBAY DUDE!!

ive been browsing ebay everyday for the last few months searching for a really nice new RG7.... and i dont think there EVER was a day outta those couple of months where i ddnt find at least one RG7620 on there....

they usually go for something like this:

mint: 500-600$
near mint: 400-500$
fair: 300-400$
beat: 150-300$

so really, how much you wanna pay and the condition you prefer matter...

i was looking for a mint to near mint guitar, which took a little while to find a nice deal... but if you dont mind a beatup guitar (you could always strip the body of paint and oil finish it if it has a ton of paint chips) you can find one very quickly and for a very nice price


----------



## habicore_5150

rippedflesh89 said:


> mint: 500-600$
> near mint: 400-500$
> fair: 300-400$
> beat: 150-300$



guess that means the RG7620 im gonna be picking up falls in between the mint - near mint conditions (even though the only mod to it is a set of EMG 707s)


----------



## Vhyken

Just bought my very 1st Ibanez 7 String from a forumite! woohoo.. finally, im a member now hehe.. Still waiting for him to ship the guitar though. ^_^\m/


----------



## Snout

Here's a very old photo of my 7620, bit more beat up now http://imageshack.us


----------



## Papaoneil

I go and pick mine up tommorow!!! 7321 fm


----------



## apiss

Necropolis said:


> I go and pick mine up tommorow!!! 7321 fm



And when you do, post LOTS of pics!


----------



## Papaoneil

apiss said:


> And when you do, post LOTS of pics!


 
Most definately 
IM so stoked First ever 7 string after 10 years of playing


----------



## Gypsytease

apiss said:


> Welcome to SS.org, dude!
> 
> Yes, you can join the club! But you need to post pictures of your 1527.



Sweet, well here it is with my C-1 Classic. I got my pro photographer dad
to take it lol






Ehh, it's a bit blurry...


----------



## Papaoneil

Riverrunsred said:


> I can't be the only member here with an RG7321FM ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, most of those CD's aren't mine....they belong to th GF .


 


Mine has a different bridge on it


----------



## jaskasm

Necropolis said:


> Mine has a different bridge on it



You have one of the newer ones, I hear they feel a ton better. Mine has that bridge, can't say I like it too much.


----------



## RedBeardedOne

My plain Jane 7620 with a Dimarzio Blaze:


----------



## CyTeK

Hi there 7321 owners(non owners too). I made a thread in the past month bout a 7 string buy but the situation went a bit too tight and i dont have that much money availiable so it seems the 7321 is the 7 string im gonna get.

I wanna ask you though. Would it be a decent guitar to play at gigs sound wise and id like it to bit a little durable too

(Pickup changing included , post what do you think if got your own switched and think is good for THRASH/DEATH/PROG context.)


----------



## Guitarman700

CyTeK said:


> Hi there 7321 owners(non owners too). I made a thread in the past month bout a 7 string buy but the situation went a bit too tight and i dont have that much money availiable so it seems the 7321 is the 7 string im gonna get.
> 
> I wanna ask you though. Would it be a decent guitar to play at gigs sound wise and id like it to bit a little durable too
> 
> (Pickup changing included , post what do you think if got your own switched and think is good for THRASH/DEATH/PROG context.)



Honestly? If you don't have a 7, This is a great place to start. you get a good guitar that can be made even better with a few minor upgrades.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I consider the RG7321 _the_ entry-level 7-string. Swap your pickups to some DiMarzio DActivators or the tried and trusty crunch lab/liquifire combo and you've got a guitar to last you a good while. I'm actually considering getting another one of these (I used to own one) for the sole purpose of modding.


----------



## Jbryant95

Here's my modded RG7321:

-bubinga veneer
-crunch lab liquifire set


----------



## Tristoner7

Dude, THAT is classy looking ! ^

I've just been let down by most 7321s that I've played becuase of the fretwork, if it were better, I'd totally buy one.


----------



## MikeH

That shit is ace, man! Good job.


----------



## kmanick

I rejoined the 7620 club today too.
I walked into the Daddys up the street from my house to look at 
keyboards for my daughter and low and behold. Hanging on the wall was a 
black 98 7620 (mismarked and priced so low that I literally almost ran out of the store with it.)
UV case included. 
Pics tomorrow (but it's just a black 7620.)
I cleaned it up tonight restrung it poished the frets etc.
very few dings and they are already filled in, the neck is like butter (like usual on these things)
total score!
anyone try a crunchlab in a 7620 yet? it's all stock, those PUPs has gots to go.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

kmanick said:


> I rejoined the 7620 club today too.
> I walked into the Daddys up the street from my house to look at
> keyboards for my daughter and low and behold. Hanging on the wall was a
> black 98 7620 (mismarked and priced so low that I literally almost ran out of the store with it.)
> UV case included.
> Pics tomorrow (but it's just a black 7620.)
> I cleaned it up tonight restrung it poished the frets etc.
> very few dings and they are already filled in, the neck is like butter (like usual on these things)
> total score!
> anyone try a crunchlab in a 7620 yet? it's all stock, those PUPs has gots to go.



I want a black 7620 again, they were the best. Congrats, man.


----------



## Soulthief

that thing looks amazing! very nice!


----------



## alfred

I really love this guitar! After putting 2 Seymour Duncan (Jazz + Jeff Beck), I plan to put a "mirror-plex" pickguard, that I may make this summer, in my garden ^^


----------



## kFMkII

kmanick said:


> anyone try a crunchlab in a 7620 yet? it's all stock, those PUPs has gots to go. :



My 7620 is CL'd and LF'd, it rules ass so do it immediately!


----------



## Reversewahwah

I just got a RED METAL FLAKE RG1527! I will have hi rez pics soon! Like the Purple and the white with maple neck!


----------



## astm

Reversewahwah said:


> I just got a RED METAL FLAKE RG1527! I will have hi rez pics soon! Like the Purple and the white with maple neck!


sounds interesting! wanna check those pics!


----------



## apiss

astm said:


> sounds interesting! wanna check those pics!



+1


----------



## Static

Hey guys, another RG1527 user here.
Here's couple of shots i took (sorry bout the quality)
There's a pic of my 1527 with my old trusty 1570 as well.​
IMG_0008.jpg picture by discordianpath - Photobucket

IMG_0008.jpg picture by discordianpath - Photobucket

IMG_0018.jpg picture by discordianpath - Photobucket


----------



## sylarian

What up ss.org just found this forum best ever . I have a 1527 and was wanting to upgrade to a FU Brass bigblock and was wondering how much it would reduce pulls/dives does anyone have any info for this please let me know.


----------



## Bones43x

sylarian said:


> What up ss.org just found this forum best ever . I have a 1527 and was wanting to upgrade to a FU Brass bigblock and was wondering how much it would reduce pulls/dives does anyone have any info for this please let me know.



I asked this several posts ago and never got an answer...so I would also like to know this


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Here's mine... Fake vinyl tree-of-life inlays, rg7621 pickguard (need to move the potentiometers, but that's an easy job).

Currently looking for a pair of white/zebra humbuckers..., also thinking about doing a refin during summer vacation, and maybe have it routed for HSH...


----------



## Bgbdmdbrad

I'm a long time lurker, first time poster...

I get to join the club now. I bought a black 7620 and decided to strip the paint to see what was underneath. It had maple veneers on both the top and bottom, but because I was heavy handed with the 60 grit orbital sander to get thru the finish, I went thru to the glue level on the back. I decided to have it painted, which is going to cost me more than if I hadn't sanded the finish off it. It could have been scuffed and painted, but now the body had to be sealed, then painted black and then the color (British Racing Green). I also tung oiled the neck and am putting BKP Aftermath set in Raw Nickel that I got from Axe Palace. I am just waiting for the paint to be done and then I can reassemble. I will put up a pic-story of the before, during and after.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I'm very exicited to say Im currently in the process of getting a '99 7620. I'll believe it when I've got the guitar in my hands. I've always wanted one of these. When I bought my first 7 in 2000, I got the 7420 because it was cheaper and I couldn't afford the 7620. 

If I'm correct, the 7620 has dimarzio blaze pups in them, not blaze customs right? Im going to put in a blaze custom at the bridge and put the regular blaze in my 7420.


----------



## TMatt142

7620's like the 7420's came stock with "new 7's". Not Blaze pickups.


----------



## snowblind56

Didn't the RG7420's come with crappy Ibanez pickups?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

snowblind56 said:


> Didn't the RG7420's come with crappy Ibanez pickups?



7420 came with v8-7 and v7-7 pups. I just found my old '99 and '00 catalogues. The '99 catalogue has the pups listed as just 'dimarzio'. The '00 catalogue has them listed as 'dimarzio blaze' (for the GN version that is)


----------



## kmanick

Anyone with a 7620 actually like the way the stock pickups sound?
the black one I jsut picked up actually sounds really good with the stock pickups in there 
(and let me tell you that's a freaking first, I always pull them right out)


----------



## snowblind56

kmanick said:


> Anyone with a 7620 actually like the way the stock pickups sound?
> the black one I jsut picked up actually sounds really good with the stock pickups in there
> (and let me tell you that's a freaking first, I always pull them right out)



My experience was that they sound good at first until you hear one with pickups like the Blazes. Then you put Blazes in and they sound good until you hear one with something like an Evolution/Air Norton. That then sounds good until you hear them with Bare Knuckles.

That being said, the stock neck pickup is not bad at all and sometimes a good amp can make just about any guitar sound awesome.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

kmanick said:


> Anyone with a 7620 actually like the way the stock pickups sound?
> the black one I jsut picked up actually sounds really good with the stock pickups in there
> (and let me tell you that's a freaking first, I always pull them right out)



They're Dimarzio Custom7's/New7's - Not Ibanez V7 and V8 pickups. That should explain a bit.

I liked them, you could play anything with them.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

snowblind56 said:


> My experience was that they sound good at first until you hear one with pickups like the Blazes. Then you put Blazes in and they sound good until you hear one with something like an Evolution/Air Norton. That then sounds good until you hear them with Bare Knuckles.
> 
> That being said, the stock neck pickup is not bad at all and sometimes a good amp can make just about any guitar sound awesome.



Depends who you are.


----------



## wade_mcbeath

I'm In, Recently scored this.


----------



## Vhyken

wade_mcbeath said:


> I'm In, Recently scored this.



nice 7 there.. im waiting for my 1527 today too.. hopefully might arrive later.. yeah


----------



## Malkav

Another RG1527 owner reporting in, got the Royal Blue one  Put a D-Sonic and Air Norton combo in mine, got a lo-pro edge on order for her as well


----------



## wade_mcbeath

Vhyken said:


> nice 7 there.. im waiting for my 1527 today too.. hopefully might arrive later.. yeah


 Good to hear, they're great guitars, I don't see myself playing anything else in a LONG time. 


Malkav said:


> Another RG1527 owner reporting in, got the Royal Blue one  Put a D-Sonic and Air Norton combo in mine, got a lo-pro edge on order for her as well


 I'm actually trying to decide whether or not to put a set of d activators or a crunch lab/duncan jazz or a combo of the both eg. crunchlab bridge, d activator neck . I'll actually have to put the thing down to put a set in . If anyone could reccomend which ones would work best, I'm all ears .


----------



## simonXsludge

Vhyken said:


> im waiting for my 1527 today too.. hopefully might arrive later..


ha, same here, dude. currently waiting for my 1527M. it arrived in my hometown, but seems to be stuck at the department of schenker cargo as of yet.

i am curious, what do you people think about the DiMarzio D-Activator 7?

i have an ibby 6-string with the D-Activator, and it's a basswood / maple neck / maple fretboard guitar as well. tone-wise, it's my favourite axe, so i'd guess it's a safe bet to go with the D-Activator 7 in this case...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

D-Activator 7s sound amazing, regardless of wood. It handles the low B string extremely well. Though I'm used to these pickups (both 6 and 7) in mahogany, but still great nonetheless.


----------



## Vhyken

Malkav said:


> Another RG1527 owner reporting in, got the Royal Blue one  Put a D-Sonic and Air Norton combo in mine, got a lo-pro edge on order for her as well





does the lo-pro fit the trem cavity perfectly with the 1527?


----------



## Malkav

Vhyken said:


> does the lo-pro fit the trem cavity perfectly with the 1527?


 
I don't know yet, still waiting on mine to get here  I have a really good guitar tech in my area and he's relatively affordable so even if it doesn't I'm sure he'll be able to sort it out  He's already routed my neck pickup cavity so I know his work is good  I'm not too stressed either way, but if anyone does have an answer that would surely help settle my curiosity


----------



## Rex

Hey, i´m gassing with this guitar.
One guy here changes me this guitar new with the zero bridge for my MTM2 with paf pro and tone zone.

Should I make the change?

Thanks in advance


----------



## astm

you have to take in consideration how much you spent on the guitar + pickups and hw much the other guy spent on the RG1527


----------



## Romain

Gypsytease said:


> Sweet, well here it is with my C-1 Classic. I got my pro photographer dad
> to take it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh, it's a bit blurry...



MAN !

I sold my C1 Classic for my RG 1527, both are same models ! 

But now I'm selling my RG1527 /w SD Blackouts in France !


----------



## SpottedBeaver

So... I just succumbed to a GAS attack I've been having over a particular Ibby. It should be here either by the end of the week or early next week.

Would anyone care to guess what I just scored?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Vhyken said:


> does the lo-pro fit the trem cavity perfectly with the 1527?


 
It's not a direct fit without some routing though. But an alternative is to mod the Edge Pro with locking studs and you'll get the EP performing just as well as a Lo Pro.


----------



## MikeH

SpottedBeaver said:


> So... I just succumbed to a GAS attack I've been having over a particular Ibby. It should be here either by the end of the week or early next week.
> 
> Would anyone care to guess what I just scored?



1527RB?
1527MGW?
1527CB?!

I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## MikeH

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's not a direct fit without some routing though. But an alternative is to mod the Edge Pro with locking studs and you'll get the EP performing just as well as a Lo Pro.



Yeah, but the Lo-Pro is designed differently so it doesn't have the "whale tail".


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Ibz_rg said:


> 1527RB?
> 1527MGW?
> 1527CB?!
> 
> I DON'T KNOW!


 
The suspense... 








OK... It's a RG1527 Prestige. Practically new. I found it through an aquaintance of a friend who couldn't keep it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's not a direct fit without some routing though.


 
Basically this:












LoPro in Edge Pro route = DOESN'T FIT.


----------



## sylarian

I am having trouble getting my bridge sitting right on my 1527. Ibanez tech said guitar was made for 9's but i want the option to play others does anyone know of a way to fix this. Was gonna add more springs but the factory trem block wont allow it. Was thinking fu big block as replacement so i could get more springs. Anyone got and suggestions or other ideas let me know please!


----------



## astm

sylarian said:


> I am having trouble getting my bridge sitting right on my 1527. Ibanez tech said guitar was made for 9's but i want the option to play others does anyone know of a way to fix this. Was gonna add more springs but the factory trem block wont allow it. Was thinking fu big block as replacement so i could get more springs. Anyone got and suggestions or other ideas let me know please!



I added to my RG1527 an extra sping and now have it with ernieball 10-56. It works perfectly


----------



## sylarian

Yeah that is what i like to use but the trem block I have has a screw on piece that holds springs in and only has holes for 3 springs in the trem block. I am thinking that a trem block replacement is my only option.


----------



## Chiba666

Just snagged one on evilbay for £200, bargin


----------



## habicore_5150

expect some pictures later on in the week, if not tomorrow


----------



## astm

sylarian said:


> Yeah that is what i like to use but the trem block I have has a screw on piece that holds springs in and only has holes for 3 springs in the trem block. I am thinking that a trem block replacement is my only option.


Can you show us a pic, please?


----------



## sylarian

astm said:


> Can you show us a pic, please?



Sure wanted to get a pic posted anyway but got a camera issue at the moment screen is broke on my digital camera but will get one up in a few days . It is the trem block style that has the piece with 2 screws to hold the springs in tried taking it off and placing a spring in the screw hole but it just slips out.


----------



## sylarian

Anyone got a suggestion for spring replacements seen some dimarzio 5 pack but says it is a perfect replacment for you strat or tele does that mean they will not fit my 1527. Others say they used them did not specify what they used it in picture looks like they are possibly bent different can anyone help with this.


----------



## astm

the Dimarzio springs will work perfectly. Just go ahead and buy them (you'll only need one btw)


----------



## Chiba666

vampiregenocide said:


> This is my customized RG7321.
> 
> - Sperzel Trim-Lok tuners
> - Single Bareknuckle Painkiller bridge pickup
> - Custom scratchplate (Thinking of replacing it with a mirror one)
> - Tone knob and switch removed.


 
Where did you get the picguard from as I'm looking for one for my 7321.

Thanks


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Alright! I got my NGD out of the way. Can I join the club?






More pics over here.


----------



## Quitty

No NGD thread yet as there are no pix, but still.

Actually, i didn't just get my 1527 prestige. TBH, i got it over a month ago.
Yesterday i got it fixed by a decent tech, though, and finished setting 'er up myself, and finally understood why people are spending all that money for that meager piece of wood.

Holy effing shirt, i've never even *heard of *a guitar that plays like that. This axe has no action. None. Zilch. Smoothest playing thing ever, and i can throw a rough estimate of having played around a 1,000 instruments to date.

I sound like a friggin' groupie

Anyway, i'll be taking some pics tomorrow, hopefully -
and instead of opening a sales thread, i'll be posting a proud, giddy NGD

Any room available on the club?

08' 1527 Prestige W/JB bridge and 59' neck. Custom wiring.


----------



## Church2224

Can I post since I USED to have one in blue lol. I miss it so much I sold it for my Carvin DC400. I still regret selling it, such a great guitar. I might pick one one again since they now have an edge zero trem


----------



## daniboy_52

Hi all. I'd like to repaint my RG7321 in neon green so that it lights up in blacklight but I don't really know how to start and what gear to use. I'd also like to paint white lines along the side also for the blacklight. I don't know what kinda paint to use for it. Is there like an online guide for this? Also is it possible to replace the inlays with luminlays? And I'd like to make a new inlay around the 12th fret.


----------



## apiss

Quitty said:


> This axe has no action. None.



This is the craziest way to describe low action to date. 

Congrats!


----------



## daniboy_52

So I started sanding the back and for now it turns out really well. But since I don't know anything about wood and stuff I'd like to know if I just have to sand the color off of it or the transparent layer underneath it as well? Cause I noticed on the side and on the curve on the back of the guitar I already touched the wood itself but there's still al little paint on it so I don't know if I did something wrong or if it's a production error. Help plz!!!


----------



## cronux

hello everyone...

not yet officially a member, but will be from saturday 

got a deal on a black rg7420 with a SD distortion on the bridge. seems that the guitar is in good shape (small paint chips and cracks) and the trem is ok but will see that first hand when i gets it.  

so here's a couple of questions for you 7420 fans 

1. the neck? heard that it's pretty sweet... how does it compare (if anyone knows) to the COW7 neck? (have a black COW7 with a SD Blackout)
2. the trem? heard that it can be a pain in the a** 
3. cutaway? the COW7 has a really bad cutoway...your thoughts on the 420 cutoway?

that's about it (4 now)... heard that the 7420 are the "hot rods" of the 7 string world -> in other words, like buying an old car and modding the s*it out of it


----------



## malufet

cronux said:


> hello everyone...
> 
> not yet officially a member, but will be from saturday
> 
> got a deal on a black rg7420 with a SD distortion on the bridge. seems that the guitar is in good shape (small paint chips and cracks) and the trem is ok but will see that first hand when i gets it.
> 
> so here's a couple of questions for you 7420 fans
> 
> 1. the neck? heard that it's pretty sweet... how does it compare (if anyone knows) to the COW7 neck? (have a black COW7 with a SD Blackout)
> 2. the trem? heard that it can be a pain in the a**
> 3. cutaway? the COW7 has a really bad cutoway...your thoughts on the 420 cutoway?
> 
> that's about it (4 now)... heard that the 7420 are the "hot rods" of the 7 string world -> in other words, like buying an old car and modding the s*it out of it



1. The best neck for me (bubinga stripe), this coming from a K-7 apex1 and former 7620 owner.
2. It's never gave me any problems plus upgradeable to Original floyd rose if those things wear out.
3. It's an RG body same cutaway as 95% of the ibanez. lol


----------



## Vhyken

mine.. ^_^\m/


----------



## simonXsludge

now that i decided to keep it, here is mine:


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

You don't have to completely strip it, but just take the shine of it..., a couple of layers if priming and then spray it with you choice of color.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm still looking for somewhere/someone who can do an Iceman-shaped body to fit all the stock 7321 hardware...


----------



## espman

BucketheadRules said:


> I'm still looking for somewhere/someone who can do an Iceman-shaped body to fit all the stock 7321 hardware...


A member on here, 7 Strings of Hate, was selling ibby replacement bodies a while back, not sure if he still is, but it couldn't hurt to send him a PM.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Chiba666 said:


> Just snagged one on evilbay for £200, bargin



Dude that's a lot of money for a 7321...I would have sold you my 7421 for less than that. 

I paid $195 for my 7421 and thats in CDN dollars. You shouldnt be paying double that for a 7321


----------



## daniboy_52

TruckstopChuckie said:


> You don't have to completely strip it, but just take the shine of it..., a couple of layers if priming and then spray it with you choice of color.


I think it's a little late for that now but as long as it doesn't do any harm I don't really mind. Besides it's actually not that bad looking if you strip it completely.


----------



## Murmel

Stealthtastic said:


> Dude that's a lot of money for a 7321...I would have sold you my 7421 for less than that.
> 
> I paid $195 for my 7421 and thats in CDN dollars. You shouldnt be paying double that for a 7321



Thing is, pretty much everything is much more expensive in Europe.
You could always go to Thomann or European Ebay and start compaing guitar prices, you'll probably think we're all getting ripped off 

200 pounds for an RG7321 in Europe? Yeah, that is actually a very good price.


----------



## Chiba666

Murmel said:


> Thing is, pretty much everything is much more expensive in Europe.
> You could always go to Thomann or European Ebay and start compaing guitar prices, you'll probably think we're all getting ripped off
> 
> 200 pounds for an RG7321 in Europe? Yeah, that is actually a very good price.


 
Retail brnad new around the £400 mark so I tohught £200 with hardcase as a bit of a bargin. Got to remove a sticker on it but thats not to hard a job.

Just got to get the shipping sorted out as it sems the sellers prefered shipping company dont want to ship to a UK military BFPO address. Not a drama we will get it sorted out I'm sure.


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon

Has anyone tried or been successful in putting some kind of trem or floyd on their 7321? I love this guitar, but not having a trem kills me!


----------



## cronux

tnx 4 the head's up


----------



## matt397

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> Has anyone tried or been successful in putting some kind of trem or floyd on their 7321? I love this guitar, but not having a trem kills me!



yeah, Ibanez did, its called the Ibanez RG7320


----------



## illimmigrant

Hey all, I've had a 7420 for about 9 years now. I dropped a dimarzio Blaze in the bridge and straplocks and the rest is stock. I plan on selling it soon to try a different 7-string, but i was curious as to why everyone complains about the trem system... granted, it's the only guitar I've had with a double locking trem, so i don't know any better. The only thing that annoyed me, besides changing strings (which i guess is the same for all floating trem systems), is that when recording palm mutes, the springs inside the body would continue to vibrate for a second after I had muted the strings and you could really hear it in playback. Since I don't use the trem for bending, I put a little strip of electrical tape on the springs to keep them from vibrating and it worked wonderfully! So what's so horrible about this prticular trem?


----------



## espman

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> Has anyone tried or been successful in putting some kind of trem or floyd on their 7321? I love this guitar, but not having a trem kills me!


I'm building a new body for mine right now, considered throwing a Kahler on it, but still not 100% sure if I'm going to or not


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

illimmigrant said:


> So what's so horrible about this prticular trem?



I would also like to know why some people hate on this trem as well.

I have the 7420 for about 10 years now, and aside from regular trem 'issues', there are only two things that my 7620 lo pro edge is better imo. Those things are the lo pro edge is a bit easier on my hand and it sustains a bit more.


----------



## brynotherhino

Hey guys, here is my 7321 that I sanded down and stained. Its a little rough around the edges, but im pretty happy with it seeing as how I have never done anything like this before haha. Now I just need to get it wired up and strung up.


----------



## morbider

Can I join? 

NGD Thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/153513-ngd-ibanez-rg1527-56k-no-whey.html


----------



## cronux

well, 4 me at least it's not about the trem (i'll buy a new one if this one is making problems)... it's about the neck

heard that it's pretty sweet and compared to my COW7 that it should be easier 4 soloing...


----------



## right_to_rage

I am also part of this club! My RG7421 has a BK Painkiller in the bridge and a Coldsweat in the neck, and I installed a coil tap so I can split those bad boys. I'll try to snap up some pics too


----------



## Just A Box

I'll play. I installed a D-Sonic in the bridge. I used carbon fiber look adhesive & reflective tape for the binding & stripes. Had alot of fun dolling up a pretty boring looking guitar.


----------



## MaxStatic

I'm a dumbass, I never posted pics of this beast when I finished it in here. Yuppers, I'm in the club. 


























I guess it's technically not finished as I still need to source a knob for the volume....


----------



## Damo707

@ MaxStatic - Did you clear coat the top?


----------



## MaxStatic

Damo707 said:


> @ MaxStatic - Did you clear coat the top?



Nope, just a few coats of minwax natural. 

If I did anything "wrong" on this project it was that I left the top a little rough. It really makes the grain pop but it's a little uncomfortable too. I toyed with the idea of stripping all the parts out and resanding/staining but I think I'm going to leave as is.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

this pic is so bad, im almost embarassed to post but i have to live up to my name soooo......


----------



## Gypsytease

Romain said:


> MAN !
> 
> I sold my C1 Classic for my RG 1527, both are same models !
> 
> But now I'm selling my RG1527 /w SD Blackouts in France !



Oh wow, what a coincidence.

My Aftermaths should be arriving tomorrow, Should be sweet.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ibanezRG1527 said:


> this pic is so bad, im almost embarassed to post but i have to live up to my name soooo......



Holy mother of Jesu - I didn't even know you could still get picture quality as bad as that!


----------



## astm

Wouldl I still be in the club if I make a pickup configuration change? (won't be a H-H anymore)


----------



## Bigfan

You making it into a 1577?


----------



## astm

Bigfan said:


> You making it into a 1577?


That's right. Hope to do it next weekend


----------



## Santuzzo

Bigfan said:


> You making it into a 1577?



Does that mean SC in middle position?


----------



## ibanezRG1527

CrushingAnvil said:


> Holy mother of Jesu - I didn't even know you could still get picture quality as bad as that!


camera is long gone and all i had was a broken computer webcam


----------



## astm

Santuzzo said:


> Does that mean SC in middle position?


Yes, Sir! I'll Install white Blaze Neck - Blaze Middle - Blaze Custom to her.


----------



## gtrbmart

Just bought one of these today. Needed a bit of a set up but otherwise in pretty good shape! Needs new strings, though. That's where I have question. The guy who sold it to me told me that the 7321s are known for the neck warping due to string gauge mismatches that cause the low side to pull more than the high side. Is this actually a known problem? If so, any suggested string gauges for BEADGBE?


----------



## MaxStatic

^Sounds like bullshit to me....


----------



## MaxStatic

Now that I think of it, that's total bullshit. The strings will all have about the same tension when tuned to pitch. I like 10-60 myself. YMMV.

Please someone correct me if I'm talking out my ass.


----------



## gtrbmart

Well I was just asking if there's a known issue with the manufacturing of the necks or the placement of the truss rod that tends towards some sort of neck warpage. If it's a non-issue then never mind me!


----------



## Jason2112

Just rejoined the 7620 club:

Crunch Lab 7 + PAF Pro 7 = awesome


----------



## neozeke

I'm going to do some heavy work to mine (basically stripping everything) and I'm going to have a new body made. You think that an RGA body would be plausible? I'm not too sure if the luither around these parts will do one without having the body specs and I can't seem to find anybody who does replacement bodies in an RGA style.


----------



## Loomer

Joining this club later today. I am pretty psyched!


----------



## MaxStatic

gtrbmart said:


> Well I was just asking if there's a known issue with the manufacturing of the necks or the placement of the truss rod that tends towards some sort of neck warpage. If it's a non-issue then never mind me!



I'm not saying you're full of shit bro, the guy that sold you the guitar is. Enjoy the axe.


----------



## Curt

Just A Box said:


>




Without the stripes down the middle... i'd hit it... vigorously.


----------



## Just A Box

Curt said:


> Without the stripes down the middle... i'd hit it... vigorously.


 
Well, the carbon fiber adhesive backed stuff wasn't wide enough on its own, so I had to come up with something. The cool thing is that the reflective tape lights up just like a street sign at night when the lights hit it. Binding, fret markers, stripes... It wasn't ordinary, and it was under $20 for the whole makeover.


----------



## espman

neozeke said:


> I'm going to do some heavy work to mine (basically stripping everything) and I'm going to have a new body made. You think that an RGA body would be plausible? I'm not too sure if the luither around these parts will do one without having the body specs and I can't seem to find anybody who does replacement bodies in an RGA style.


 As long as the neck pocket/pups and bridge placement are the same (any luthier worth his wood should be able to do that no problem) the body shape makes no difference. You could have absolutly any body design you want.


----------



## neozeke

espman said:


> As long as the neck pocket/pups and bridge placement are the same (any luthier worth his wood should be able to do that no problem) the body shape makes no difference. You could have absolutly any body design you want.



Cool thanks man ill post pics when I get the work done


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon

Korngod said:


> And I thought there were too many Black/White 7321s!



I have an rg7321 I want to make some mods to. First of all how did you do that orange binding? I'd love to give mine a green binding! Also did you buy orange pickups or just replace the top or what? I'd like some green and pink dimarzios!


----------



## Chiba666

Lokking at a pup replacment, was thinking of going a single black out phase 1 in the bridge and no neck pup.

Thinking about actualy having abit of versatility in the guitar and maybe thing of passives.

The only passives I have in ym guitars is a JB in the beidge of my epi explorer, which I like the sound of.

I'm after a set of pickups that will get me some good organic metal tones as well as a good clean tone.

Most music I play is Black, Death and melo death.

Any ideas?


----------



## Curt

Just A Box said:


> Well, the carbon fiber adhesive backed stuff wasn't wide enough on its own, so I had to come up with something. The cool thing is that the reflective tape lights up just like a street sign at night when the lights hit it. Binding, fret markers, stripes... It wasn't ordinary, and it was under $20 for the whole makeover.



I didn't even know what the tape was, didn't really read your post, just gawked at the pics. 

definitely a nice way to spice up a rather common 7.


----------



## crystalmt

kmanick said:


> Anyone with a 7620 actually like the way the stock pickups sound?
> the black one I jsut picked up actually sounds really good with the stock pickups in there
> (and let me tell you that's a freaking first, I always pull them right out)



The bridge pickup sounds much better to me than the ibanez v8, and not quite as good as pretty much any aftermarket pickup I have heard, with the exception of the EMG 81. The neck pickup sounds brighter and less smooth than the v7: It is not terrible but I actually prefer the sound of the v7. My point of comparison with sound of the 7620 pups is my 7421xl baritone, so there are certainly plenty of differences that could affect the sound besides the pickups.


----------



## projectjetfire

Ill post picks of mine with my other prestige tomorrow. Im replacing my pick ups soon so I wanted go for something different in the pick up colour department so this thread is a big help! More pics of different colour pickups in RB please!


----------



## astm

projectjetfire said:


> Ill post picks of mine with my other prestige tomorrow. Im replacing my pick ups soon so I wanted go for something different in the pick up colour department so this thread is a big help! More pics of different colour pickups in RB please!


I'll put white pickups on mine this weekend.


----------



## kmanick

crystalmt said:


> The bridge pickup sounds much better to me than the ibanez v8, and not quite as good as pretty much any aftermarket pickup I have heard, with the exception of the EMG 81. The neck pickup sounds brighter and less smooth than the v7: It is not terrible but I actually prefer the sound of the v7. My point of comparison with sound of the 7620 pups is my 7421xl baritone, so there are certainly plenty of differences that could affect the sound besides the pickups.


 
Ya.................it's got a MiracleMan in the bridge and a Blaze in the neck now 
Sounds frealing killer.


----------



## Chiba666

My 7321 arrived last night (pics to follow).

Cleaned her up as the previous owner had put a ncie sticker on the body, oiled the fretboard restrung her and had a paly.

Very light guitar, very comfortable neck, seem to be having no issues with the extra width of the neck.

Bridge isnt the most comfortable but I will get used to it. Pick ups are Gash but will do till I can replace them.

For just over £200 I'm a happy bunny rabbit.


----------



## Curt

I'm heavily considering picking up a 7321 just to mod the fuck out of it. xD


----------



## Chiba666

It has great modding potential thats for sure, just undecided what do to her.

Definantly a pup chance, single or double hums not sure. The bridge will be cahnged at some point, just got to find a UK graph tech supplier that does the coreect 7 string replacment bridge.


----------



## trushack

I just bought one today, plus a few other random goodies (strat-style knobs, DiMarzio PAF 7, a couple sets of strings). Delivery expected some time next week.

I'm also thinking I might want to re-finish it, just as a fun project, but not sure if I want to or even what color....


----------



## MrZUmis

I had an rg1527, with a progressive scalopped from the 12th to the 24th fret, with a tsr-790 bridge and first with duncan invaders and than with di marzio' tone zone and paf 7


----------



## astm

I got the pickups!!! they'll be ready on the next week!

The whole blaze set (with a custom for the Bridge instead of the regular blaze)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Ice4600 said:


> Taking advantage of a loophole here...



dude how does that thing play? im thinking about getting it for my first 7


----------



## MrZUmis

my rg1527 (the one I had described above):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## projectjetfire

whats the extra switch for?


----------



## SerratedSkies

Can't believe I missed this thread.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

MrZUmis said:


> my rg1527 (the one I had described above):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


why would you switch out an edge pro?!?!?!


----------



## b7string

ibanezRG1527 said:


> why would you switch out an edge pro?!?!?!



I too am wondering... 

But if this can be done can the reverse be done? Does that mean that an edge pro will directly fit in the cavity for a low trs on, lets say, a warmoth? It looks like it might need a slightly larger rout but I'm curious now because I love edgepro's and It might be worth it to maybe throw one on my warmoth if it won't require too much muckin around with the routs and stuff.

EDIT: Or maybe I should just buy a 1527 and be done with it?


----------



## possumkiller

ibanezRG1527 said:


> why would you switch out an edge pro?!?!?!


 

He wanted a Prestige 7420


----------



## Thick_propheT

Ice4600 said:


> Taking advantage of a loophole here...



I wish I could get a neck off of one of these. I have the regular rg7321, but I end up in AEADGBE most of the time and the top string is so floppy that it only takes a quarter strum to get it to sound like an audio clip of a chainsaw being played through an AM radio. That's a bit exaggerated, but it's noticeable enough. It's practically impossible to get a neck, though, so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do... I really want the extended scale though. Here's a pic of what I've got:


----------



## ibanezRG1527

you could just sell that rg7321 (you can probably get a wee bit extra with those EMG's in there) an buy the rgd7321. maybe even try blackouts in that one if your bored and wanting a change


----------



## Thick_propheT

I've thought of that, but I put a lot of work into getting those emgs in there lol. They also sound ballin. I don't know how anybody can stand them without the 18v mod tho, they sounded like a piano before I added a double battery box. I've got a project guitar in my basement that I've been wanting to finish for a while, so I plan on trying to get that puppy sold if I can get the money to put into it first...


----------



## Dunloper

Just bought another rg7321, pawned my last one for like 100 dollars 
I must say the fit and finish was a little better on my last one. Maybe this one being made in Indonesia has something to do with it? Also the action on my low A string seems a little high. Don't know though for sure. Maybe I'll post some pics and you guys could help me out?

EDIT: And what is a good cheap practice amp I can hit up? Thanks dudes.


----------



## Dunloper

Alright so I just measured the distance from the last fret to the string on my low A and it was .8 mm. Then I measured the high D and it was right under .6 mm. So should I bring my low A down to .6 mm?


----------



## AWAX

Dunlop, all about personal preference. Might be easier to chugg on the 7th string, but harder to shred and play scales in one position. my 2cents

Also, I was wondering if anyone knew of any pups to put in an RG7321 that'll give some fairly good metal tones (Ill be running through an Engl gigmaster 15 and blackstar 2x12) but still give some clarity on cleans.


----------



## Thick_propheT

AWAX said:


> Dunlop, all about personal preference. Might be easier to chugg on the 7th string, but harder to shred and play scales in one position. my 2cents
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone knew of any pups to put in an RG7321 that'll give some fairly good metal tones (Ill be running through an Engl gigmaster 15 and blackstar 2x12) but still give some clarity on cleans.



I've got 2 emg 707tws and they wrok pretty hard. I've not tried any other brand, except when my buddy asked me to install some dimarzios in his schecter, but it only had one string on, so that probably wasn't the most definitive experience. The 707tws have the coil tap in em too, which I have to say sounds better to me than the traditional single coil. If you ever do get emgs for anything, though, go for the double battery box. It'll be worth you're while.

Edit: I forgot about the routing required for the emgs, though... it's a pain, no doubt


----------



## ibanezRG1527

possumkiller said:


> He wanted a Prestige 7420


im not making fun, i promise but the trem is the only thing that people hate on the 7420. thats why theres a 7620. as i said, im not making fun of your preferences, i promise, its just that you made the guitar less quality by doing that.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

b7string said:


> ............
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I should just buy a 1527 and be done with it?


THATS the right idea!!! join the club!!!


----------



## Gypsytease

So my 1527 is down at the guitar store getting my new set of Aftermaths installed. Now need to think of what I can do with the stock pick-ups.


----------



## Dunloper

AWAX said:


> Dunlop, all about personal preference. Might be easier to chugg on the 7th string, but harder to shred and play scales in one position. my 2cents
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone knew of any pups to put in an RG7321 that'll give some fairly good metal tones (Ill be running through an Engl gigmaster 15 and blackstar 2x12) but still give some clarity on cleans.



Yeah I brought it down to .6 mm and it feels kind of sloppy now. I don't need loose tension to chug so I guess just need to get a bigger string for my low A. It's a 59 right now so maybe I should go for 60? Also, if I get a bigger low A should I just go ahead and change all the strings to a size bigger? In my inexperienced opinion it doesn't feel like I would need to but I'm most likely wrong about this. 


Pretty much the feel I'm going for is low action but still retaining a good amount of tension. Not too much tension though. I just don't want the strings flopping around.


----------



## Ginsu

Where can I get these different color pickup top things? I have a 7321 (unmodded as of yet, my parents don't want me messing with it too seriously yet, since they bought it for me). I want dark purple ones...or really any shade of purple, but dark purple would be best.


----------



## Thick_propheT

Ginsu said:


> Where can I get these different color pickup top things? I have a 7321 (unmodded as of yet, my parents don't want me messing with it too seriously yet, since they bought it for me). I want dark purple ones...or really any shade of purple, but dark purple would be best.



Do you mean pickup covers or changing the color of the pickup bobbins? If you want a cover, I'm not sure you can get any colors except black, chrome, and gold. If you mean the bobbins, you'd pretty much have to buy new pickups. I don't know of any pickup companies other than Dimarzio that do the colored bobbins and with their 7 string pups it looks like you're limited to combinations of white, black, yellow, and green...


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Gypsytease said:


> So my 1527 is down at the guitar store getting my new set of Aftermaths installed. Now need to think of what I can do with the stock pick-ups.


 KILL THEM WITH FIRE!!!!!! at least thats what i'd do to mine. still waiting to afford an X2N7/D-Activator 7 though


----------



## thedonal

Here's a question (not completely sure it's in the right place, but there we go!).

I'll be ordering Crunchlab and Liquidfire to fit in mine. 

I'm guessing that I'll need to do some 4-conductor wiring so's the serial/parallel switch will still work. Are there any diagrams about to help with this? Any link to the Ibanez site don't seem to work and wiring diagrams don't seem to be on their site now. 

More than anything, I just need to know what wires are the north and south wires in the stock pups.

Cheers!

D


----------



## Gypsytease

ibanezRG1527 said:


> KILL THEM WITH FIRE!!!!!! at least thats what i'd do to mine. still waiting to afford an X2N7/D-Activator 7 though



That's a good idea. We need to team up to think of the most creative way to destroy them. We can have a pic story and everything describing the process. lol

Good luck on getting enough money to change your pickups. They'll definitely sound better than stock.

I don't get why Ibanez doesn't make all of the prestige's come with name brand pickups, seeing as almost everyone changes them anyway...


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Gypsytease said:


> I don't get why Ibanez doesn't make all of the prestige's come with name brand pickups, seeing as almost everyone changes them anyway...


 
You may have answered your own question there.

If Ibanez put DiMarzios in, Duncan fans would change them anyway. If they put EMGs in, everyone would hate and change them anyway. If they put BKPs in, well they wouldn't be changed but the guitar would no longer be the affordable but quality guitar that we know.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gypsytease said:


> So my 1527 is down at the guitar store getting my new set of Aftermaths installed. Now need to think of what I can do with the stock pick-ups.



Throw them out? Give them to orphans?


----------



## Gypsytease

SpottedBeaver said:


> You may have answered your own question there.
> 
> If Ibanez put DiMarzios in, Duncan fans would change them anyway. If they put EMGs in, everyone would hate and change them anyway. If they put BKPs in, well they wouldn't be changed but the guitar would no longer be the affordable but quality guitar that we know.



Good thinking. Oh well, The problem doesn't really affect me now anyway.

I found it peculiar that BKP gave me a 6-string pack of strings with my 7-string pick-ups. Is that normal?

Are pick-up changes hard or complicated? I wanted to learn when changing this set, but I guess can learn in future...


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Don't know why they put a six pack with 7-string pups. Does seem crazy.

Changes are pretty easy. It just takes a steady hand when you're soldering the wires in. There's quite a few good resources in the Sevenstring.org Workbench forum, on how to do it. If you can get someone to guide you through it the first time, it's a bit easier.


----------



## Gypsytease

SpottedBeaver said:


> Don't know why they put a six pack with 7-string pups. Does seem crazy.
> 
> Changes are pretty easy. It just takes a steady hand when you're soldering the wires in. There's quite a few good resources in the Sevenstring.org Workbench forum, on how to do it. If you can get someone to guide you through it the first time, it's a bit easier.



That's cool, I'll go read some guides then.

I've noticed that my Low B and E strings buzz a bit when I pick them, Where as the other strings don't buzz. I can always pick more softly, but I have a feeling its more to do with action/ string gauge. My guitar's in B standard btw.


----------



## mountainjam

^i too was wondering why my aftermaths came with only 6 strings


----------



## Gypsytease

Well its not that bad. We just have to buy a B string.

I picked a bad time to get the pick-ups installed, as my guitar store is closed for all of Easter, so they won't be finished until next Thursday.


----------



## mountainjam

Gypsytease said:


> Well its not that bad. We just have to buy a B string.
> 
> I picked a bad time to get the pick-ups installed, as my guitar store is closed for all of Easter, so they won't be finished until next Thursday.


that sucks, on top of the fact it will probably come back wired wrong, as so many guitar techs seem to do.


----------



## Gypsytease

mountainjam said:


> that sucks, on top of the fact it will probably come back wired wrong, as so many guitar techs seem to do.



eh, at least I gave them the instructions that came with the pick-ups. That should minimise the chances of failure a bit. hopefully


----------



## mountainjam

Gypsytease said:


> eh, at least I gave them the instructions that came with the pick-ups. That should minimise the chances of failure a bit. hopefully



lol good luck. if it does come back wrong just pm me, ive got the ibanez/bkp wiring diagrams


----------



## Gypsytease

mountainjam said:


> lol good luck. if it does come back wrong just pm me, ive got the ibanez/bkp wiring diagrams



ok sweet. That'll help if I need to change the pickups again.


----------



## MikeH

Gypsytease said:


> So my 1527 is down at the guitar store getting my new set of Aftermaths installed. Now need to think of what I can do with the stock pick-ups.



I'll take 'em.


----------



## Gypsytease

The previous owner of my 1527 said the pickups were a set of dimarzio Breeds, but i didn't bother to research them until after i bought the guitar. But seeing as I got a good deal for it, I bought it anyway.

The pickups are most likely stock, but there is a small chance he wasn't lying about them being proper dimarzio's, they could be evo 7s or blaze 7s, but I doubt it lol


----------



## dreamermind

It's late NGD so I didn't make a thread and decided to post my moment of happiness right here 1527 in Royal Blue !





changed pickups for Crunch Lab and Liquifire. waiting for the tremol-no. when it arrives I would be completely satisfied with guitar


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Congrats on the new guitar! You look like a kid who just had all of his dreams fullfilled.


----------



## dreamermind

SpottedBeaver said:


> Congrats on the new guitar! You look like a kid who just had all of his dreams fullfilled.


thanks man! but it was my guitargasm  my previous sevenstring was Dean Vendetta. so my reaction is quite obvious


----------



## leandroab

My RG7321. It had some big ass strings when I took those pics...


----------



## Chiba666

Nice bit of Type O love there


----------



## eclipsex1

Did you tape the frets?


----------



## MaxStatic

Peter Steele approves


----------



## leandroab

Chiba666 said:


> Nice bit of Type O love there





MaxStatic said:


> Peter Steele approves



Fuck yeah man, that's exactly what I had in mind. Next time I should try green Krylon instead. Just like Pete used to do, although he still used tape on the higher frets.



eclipsex1 said:


> Did you tape the frets?


Yep, that's lime green duct tape.


----------



## Santuzzo

dreamermind said:


> It's late NGD so I didn't make a thread and decided to post my moment of happiness right here 1527 in Royal Blue !
> 
> changed pickups for Crunch Lab and Liquifire. waiting for the tremol-no. when it arrives I would be completely satisfied with guitar



Nice, man ! Congrats !!!


----------



## p0ke

here's my 2006 Royal Blue RG1527 












both pics unfortunately taken with my old Nokia N80 a few months after I'd bought the guitar. I have swapped the bridge pickup for a D-activator since 
and by the way, I have no clue why those jeans are on the table


----------



## ibanezRG1527

very nice!!!! you like blue by the way?


----------



## dreamermind

Santuzzo said:


> Nice, man ! Congrats !!!


thank's ! I've seen your 3 blonds and now I have GAS for the white color and maple


----------



## Santuzzo

dreamermind said:


> thank's ! I've seen your 3 blonds and now I have GAS for the white color and maple



I sympathize. The white one is my favorite, but I like the blue one, too!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i think i have a genius idea........... RG1527RB with an RG1527M neck. then make that headstock RB but keep the maple board. then put the rosewood neck on the 1527m and paint that headstock white (and get a black logo). good or bad ideas? because i checked with the VRG builder and it looked goooood.

i might buy a 1527m just to do that...


----------



## p0ke

ibanezRG1527 said:


> very nice!!!! you like blue by the way?



Not that much actually, but since royal blue was the only color available at the time, I had no choice  Originaly I wanted a black one, because RB looked weird in the catalog and online, but when I saw it live, I liked it way more than just black. 
If I could choose any finnish for it now, I would choose something like




but a little more red-ish. There was a limited Ibanez RG3xx at some point with exactly the finnish I wanted, but I couldn't find it now


----------



## ibanezRG1527

mmmmmmmmmmm rgt320z *ggglllaaaaaahhhhhh* (noise homer on the simpsons makes when he sees food)


----------



## Schmeer

Here's my baby:






A 1527BP from 2002 (according to the tag).

Even though I've never gotten the trem working like it's supposed to, due to some inept handling by the store where I bought it (ie. adjusting the bridge height with the bridge under tension, thereby ruining the knife edges), I still love this guitar to bits!

I have done a few modifications:
- swapped out the original pups for a Liquifire and a CrunchLab
- installed a Tremol-No
- sanded down the back of the neck and applied tru-oil + gunstock wax

The neck used to be great, now it's fan-flippin' tastic


----------



## MikeH

Looks great, man. I can't tell if that's black pearl or pearl red, but regardless, she looks clean.


----------



## Schmeer

Yeah, I try to take good care of my girls 

Didn't have my camera available, so I had to use my phone.
The colour is black pearl, but I agree, it can be hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## thedonal

Looks like the Crunchlab/Liquidfire pickups are really taking off.

Loving mine so far- pics will follow! 

 \m/


----------



## ShiftKey

I just got another 1527 today...A Black Pearl for cheaps locally, fair few dings about but i really love the finish, and bloody love the finish on the hardwear..Iron pewter or cosmo...anyhoo ill put some pic up of it here along with a NGD one i find a replacement sustain block for the trem as the one fitted needs replacing...if youve got one check out the wanted thread here(http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...5579-edge-pro-7-trem-block-sustain-block.html), cheers..feels funny to have 2 1527's again, at least this time they are different finishes


----------



## Universe74

Ok about to solder in some new pickups. What the hell is the blue wire on the stocks and how come one goes to the 5 way and one goes to the volume ground.


----------



## ShiftKey

Actually Ive sorted the problem out for now, took apart my '07 1527 and found that the sustain block screws are longer on the newer model (which I thought they might be after only seeing this problem on pre '03 Edge pro's)

so after some swapping around both my guitars are together solidly whilst I wait for some new screws, anyways when I get time ill do a proper set of pictures - here is my new aquisition an 2003 RG1527 In black pearl, I Realy love the finish, quite mirror like in some lights, the guitar has a fair few dings but thats ok, I got it pretty damm cheap


----------



## Greatoliver

magic_golem said:


> I just got another 1527 today...



You didn't get that from Glasgow did you?

If you didn't, I'm thinking of the wrong guitar, if you did, you got an awesome deal!


----------



## Tristoner7

For me, its gotta be the best hardtail RG7 available, I wish they still made them. Anyways, if you've got one, post it ! I'm lucky enough to have one of the white ones...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## simonXsludge

Tristoner7 said:


> I'm lucky enough to have one of the white ones...


nice one...the white / rosewood combo looks quite nice. plus i havn't seen that model before. here is mine, the white / maple 1527:







white guitars FTW!


----------



## Jakke

Count me in! 

No mods, just of-the-shelf UV777


----------



## Jakke

*Edit* double post


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hyper-Thread-Meld!


----------



## MikeH

Not sure if want...


----------



## simonXsludge

oh, now i see what's been done here.


----------



## Norstorm

I'm in...

Here's my babies..












*They're plek'd and play like butter.. *


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ibz_rg said:


> Not sure if want...



Yeah, same here. The point of the RG7620 thread was to appreciate their value in todays second hand guitar market. The RG1527 thread was a little pointless since the RG1527's are still being made


----------



## BucketheadRules

ATM it's just a stock RG7321:






But I want to make something cool out of it. New pickups are definitely in order but I think I want to either respray it (white probably, might see if I can get a maple neck like the RG1527M) or have a custom Iceman-shaped body made to fit the stock hardware.


----------



## celebro95

count me in !!!


----------



## astm

celebro95 said:


> count me in !!!


Can you tell us which pickups do you ahve in the RG1527?

Great colelction BTW!


----------



## Zugster

My 7621 w/BKP aftermath set in purple & cream zebra.


----------



## CooleyJr

^Dude that's SUPER clean.


----------



## Zugster

Thanks bud. It does have a number of dings that don't show too much in pics.


----------



## celebro95

astm said:


> Can you tell us which pickups do you ahve in the RG1527?
> 
> Great colelction BTW!



RG1527 (Blaze Custom, Blaze Neck)

Apex2 (ToneZone, PAF. with 2 mini toggle switches for Serie/Parallel/SingleCoil... like Carvins)

UV777 (Stock)


----------



## Gypsytease

Oh yeah! Got my RG1527 back today, the Aftermaths are sounding pretty cool so far...


----------



## MistaSnowman




----------



## CrushingAnvil

MistaSnowman said:


> View attachment 20072



I'm not going to lie, that is the coolest picture ever


----------



## brett8388

I am in





















Brett

An extensive guitar collection featuring Jackson USA, Charvel, Ernie Ball/Music Man, Ernie Ball, Music Man, Ovation,Steinberger, ESP, Kramer, Warmoth, and Gila Monsters


----------



## Norstorm

Holy crap, bret.. 

Did you get one of those..??
God damn.. Lucky you  
I love to have one.. just.. gotta win the lottery first


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Did you spend 6 thousand dollars on that reissue UVMC?????


----------



## brett8388

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Did you spend 6 thousand dollars on that reissue UVMC?????



I won't discuss the price, but I bought two. The UV Reissue photos posted are of two different guitars.

Brett

An extensive guitar collection featuring Jackson USA, Charvel, Ernie Ball/Music Man, Ernie Ball, Music Man, Ovation,Steinberger, ESP, Kramer, Warmoth, and Gila Monsters


----------



## Legion

I'm wondering why the Ibanez 7 Club has ALMOST NO sevens from the S series in it..

Genuine doubt lol


----------



## MikeH

Because it's a merger thread comprised of mostly RG7 threads.


----------



## Legion

Being in India sucks with respect to guitars man, IMPOSSIBLE to get used deals here. Else I'd have joined WAAAY back. Lol.


----------



## Diggy

I got 2 7620's..1 is REALLY nasty looking..previous owner sanded it like it was his bastard step-child. The other has a few dings, but nice overall..better pics to come.


----------



## Santuzzo

brett8388 said:


> I won't discuss the price, but I bought two. The UV Reissue photos posted are of two different guitars.
> 
> Brett



Those look totally awesome !!!!

EDIT: just checked out your website...Man, your guitar collection is AMAZING !!!!!


----------



## MikeH

Here's a video of mine in action. A little sloppy near the end, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Santuzzo

Ibz_rg said:


> Here's a video of mine in action. A little sloppy near the end, but I'm happy with it.



Awesome!

Just out of curiosity: did you record this with a webcam or a camcorder of some kind?


----------



## MikeH

Flip HD. My laptop webcam is pretty horrid.


----------



## astm

My RG1577 is here!






more pics HERE


----------



## dacimvrl

Woot, I am finally in too!! 





Cheers!!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

astm said:


> My RG1577 is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics [url="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/157112-n-gd-ibanez-rg1577-content-wait-what.html]HERE[/url]



For whatever reason your more pics link didn't work. Is your guitar multiple colors or is that the light playing tricks? I love my loomis but you guys are really making me want an ibanez, gorgeous guitars.


----------



## ShiftKey

Its the RB Finish (Royal blue) So its sparkles and the finish looks rather different depending on the lighting, as in the pic above.


----------



## astm

AirJordanStaal said:


> For whatever reason your more pics link didn't work. Is your guitar multiple colors or is that the light playing tricks? I love my loomis but you guys are really making me want an ibanez, gorgeous guitars.



Thanks for telling me that the link was bad (just missed a *"*), now it's fixed 

The guitar looks different depending the light. Sometimes it looks almost black.
If I can give a comparison to a more "normal" color, it would be Navy Blue with some sparkles. (Ibanez.com pictures don't make justice on the nice color that you get with the guitar)


----------



## kris_jammage

Currently own a stock rg7321 but will taking this bad boy home at the end of the month!

Ibanez Rg 7621 7 String For Sale in Limerick: Buy and Sell Used Music Instruments & Equipment, Second Hand Guitar & Bass on Adverts.ie


----------



## LetsMosey

Just got my very first 7620!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Flawless RG7420 with Dimarzio Blazes received 2 days ago:






Sounds brutal as fuck!!


----------



## Chopsession

UV7BK - Sanded & Tung Oiled.


----------



## Ammusa

I'm in!


----------



## maliciousteve

Those new Apex models look great.


----------



## Blasphemer

My RG7321. I got it used, so I had a friend do some artwork on it, and installed a killswitch.







It's a piece of crap with dead frets everywhere, so I'm going to get a new 7 by the end of the summer.


----------



## maliciousteve

If it's got dead frets, take it to a tech to give it a fret dress. It'll play and sound miles better


----------



## Blasphemer

I've thought about it, but that'll be more money than it's worth. I already have someone willing to throw 250 at me for it. I told him its problems, and he still wants it, so that'll pay for half an Agile Septor Pro in white, which I would've wanted in the first place.


----------



## SW Davion

Recent work done by BG Custom Guitars of Houston:





Painted W/ PPG Black 

Dimarzio X2N 7 in bridge

Locked Tremolo 

Mirrored Headstock Cover w/ new logo

Ebonized Fretboard


Plays Killer...


----------



## jl-austin

I'm in






My RG7621 (which I bought all beat up, it still plays great though!)


----------



## Churchie777

Tag me in!!!






Sadly enough the J custom is sold to a friend but a UV Silver Dot is taking its place


----------



## Alcmiller

My RG7321 I swirled


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ Is that the one you were going to reswirl?


----------



## simonXsludge

Alcmiller said:


> My RG7321 I swirled


i'm not a huge fan of swirls, but this looks great!


----------



## Alcmiller

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Is that the one you were going to reswirl?



Yeah I thought it sucked when I first pulled it out, lol.. But the greens dried darker over night for some reason, and the clear coat on top just makes it look sick ^_^


----------



## Konfyouzd

I agree


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Just acquired an RG7321 ... My second seven, and it is quite honestly the most incredibly awesome thing ever! 

I'm in, now. Wooty woot.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

That swirl finish looks awesome. I have an RG7321 as well, and its either getting a swirl finish or painted solid white.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

I have the RG7321, first 7, absolutely love it. Swapping out pups for SD Blackouts...gonna make this awesome axe sound even better IMO


----------



## themightyjaymoe

FarBeyondMetal said:


> I have the RG7321, first 7, absolutely love it. Swapping out pups for SD Blackouts...gonna make this awesome axe sound even better IMO



Blackouts are going in my RG7321 next week. So excited. You have no idea.


----------



## miked

heres my 7620 i re finished!


----------



## Skirvin

I'm in!

My '08 RG1527 Is in getting the Bareknuckle Aftermath treatment, Pics to follow when I get it back.


----------



## Mattmc74

Add me

1999 Ibanez RG7421

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/mattmc74-albums-7-strings-picture255-ibanez-7421.jpg


----------



## apadua

Here is my RG7620 Before and after pics:

Mods:Veneer top
LF and CL pups
Killswitch


Before







After


----------



## Opion

SICK dude! That looks amazing


----------



## themightyjaymoe

That is sick. Did you do that refin yourself?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Holy shit, dude. That looks fucking incredible!


----------



## GSingleton

Im in. Ive already got a ngd thread open. Love this guitar. How much/hard is it to repaint a guitar? I like this finish but just for future ref.

Ibanez RGD7321 2011 Model. Stock Flat Black finish.


----------



## thatguy87

Apex 2 Soon to be swirled I think....


----------



## apadua

themightyjaymoe said:


> That is sick. Did you do that refin yourself?


 
Yes sir... It took forever... Veneers are a PIA.... You can see the whole process over at jemsite.. I have to warn you though it is 10 page thead with over 200 pictures.. See link below..

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/ngd-refinish-rg7620-to-rg7ct-esque-conversion-109087.html


----------



## Santuzzo

apadua said:


> Yes sir... It took forever... Veneers are a PIA.... You can see the whole process over at jemsite.. I have to warn you though it is 10 page thead with over 200 pictures.. See link below..
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/ngd-refinish-rg7620-to-rg7ct-esque-conversion-109087.html



Holy shit, man ! I just looked at the thread over there, WOW ! Amazing !
What you did in that re-finish it simply AMAZING!!!!


----------



## apadua

Santuzzo said:


> Holy shit, man ! I just looked at the thread over there, WOW ! Amazing !
> What you did in that re-finish it simply AMAZING!!!!


 
Thanks man...

I also did a RG7421... Which is my favorite guitar (feelwise) at the moment... I need to update that thread with guitar all put together. I have not had chance to snaps some phots of the finish product.. I will try to take those tonight..

Here is a teaser pic... and link to the thread:

Before








After







http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/ngd-refinish-rg7421-to-swirl-or-natural-110704.html


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

^^ Oh goodness, do I ever approve of that purple stain....


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I was going to go in to guitar building and dammit, all of these refins are making me regret my decision not to. Great work and awesome guitars everyone.


----------



## Levi79

I saw that blue one on Jemsite. Great work man.


----------



## apadua

Here it is all strung up:

The only mod is the killswitch. I kept the original Neck Pup and used my old B2 pup from my RG7620...













More photos at the link below:

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/n...or-natural-110704-4.html?posted=1#post1104242


----------



## Santuzzo

apadua said:


> Here it is all strung up:
> 
> The only mod is the killswitch. I kept the original Neck Pup and used my old B2 pup from my RG7620...
> 
> 
> More photos at the link below:
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/n...or-natural-110704-4.html?posted=1#post1104242



Again, AWESOME !!!!! That looks great!


----------



## skeels

Okay so I've got two Ibanezzes right now. Actually, I only just got the second one- that's the swirly one. My original has been broken for over ten years. I rocked it to death. It's an original 90 UV7PWH and it was my only seven for many many years. I'm finally going to resurrect it this summer. I never could find an original body to replace mine, so I'm getting a new one built (Thanks, Adrock!) and, no, it's not gonna be a Jem style strat body- RR flying V all the way! And then I'll swirl it....


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

RGD7321


----------



## JPMike

I wonder who owns the amazing seven's John Petrucci had. The Cow and the AMAZING Blue Burst 7string. I was in love with those guitars, I am sure some guy bought them for 13k dollars each, back in the day I even had a talk with him like 8 years ago.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

do all the RGD7321's look like theyre made for EMG's? i find that rather ugly. . . . .too bad. the rest of the guitar is fucking awesome


----------



## Andrew11

Here's my RGD 2127Z with BKP Aftermath set. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Black_Sheep

JPMike said:


> I wonder who owns the amazing seven's John Petrucci had. The Cow and the AMAZING Blue Burst 7string. I was in love with those guitars, I am sure some guy bought them for 13k dollars each, back in the day I even had a talk with him like 8 years ago.



I've been wondering the same. Those guitars were really great looking, especially the blue one (it's one we can see in the ibby "7th heaven" video, right?) 

Maybe Petrucci still has them. Maybe he has tons of guitar in his home. We can never know.


----------



## matt397

Andrew11 said:


> Here's my RGD 2127Z with BKP Aftermath set. Sounds awesome.




The RGD2127 is one of the sexiest production Ibbys I've ever laid my eyes on and is causing some major GAS pains.


----------



## xtothx

My 7321:


----------



## SettleMoore

^That makes me want to sell my 7420 and get a 7321 so bad...so beautiful, and I hate fr with the firey passion of a thousand suns


----------



## murakami

sorry for the crap quality. 

just to let you guys know, i didn't notice a whole difference that
justified a j. custom to be shot into another price bracket compared
to a prestige.


----------



## Toxin

murakami said:


> just to let you guys know, i didn't notice a whole difference that
> justified a j. custom to be shot into another price bracket compared
> to a prestige.



so...it seems top notch guitars are not for you to *hear* the difference yet? 
i had ebmms, schecter custom, have bunch of prs'ses and j-custom is my favorite one soundwise tonewise


----------



## murakami

Toxin said:


> so...it seems top notch guitars are not for you to *hear* the difference yet?
> i had ebmms, schecter custom, have bunch of prs'ses and j-custom is my favorite one soundwise


 
soundwise sounds great 

i am sure they are using the best wood out there, but i am talking about the feel of the neck. i didn't really notice that big of a difference, so i dont see it being warranted 2 grand more than a prestige. i personally like the jeff loomis sig. it feels really smooth and fast. maybe i got lucky, i dont know, but the guitar is not a custom, and it just plays awesome. 

and whats with the condescending attitude? i like ibanez, no need to feel like i insulted your mother or anything.


----------



## Toxin

No, nothing like that. Sorry, didn't meant to be rude. It's just that my english sucks and i didn't knew how to express better)


----------



## murakami

Toxin said:


> No, nothing like that. Sorry, didn't meant to be rude. It's just that my english sucks and i didn't knew how to express better)


 

thats alright, i sort of snapped back from assumption. sorry for that.


----------



## rippedflesh89

SettleMoore said:


> ^That makes me want to sell my 7420 and get a 7321 so bad...so beautiful, and I hate fr with the firey passion of a thousand suns


 
DONT DO IT!!!

trust me... i own 2 RG7620s and 1 RG7321... and while the RG7321 was great for my first seven string, it doesnt stand up to the RG7620/RG7420 due to quality issues...

your RG7420 is made in japan as where the RG7321 is made in indonesia... in the indo guitars, they use asian basswood, which is yellowish and tends to sound more lifeless than the american basswood used in the japanese guitars... this is one reason why basswood tends to get a bad name; people will play some shit chinese basswood guitar at GC and play a Gibson les paul and come to the conclusion that basswood sucks...

not to mention the 7420 just feels nicer in the hands than the 7321


----------



## Mrfelop

hello guys, i'm Mrfelop from medellin colombia and i have ibanez rga7, nice guitar, great sound but i have a little question, the bridge of this guitar is gibraltar standard bridge color is dark chrome but when i play finished the color of bridge change mmmmm is silver chrome, it's normal or is unpainted? thaks guys and i'm sorry for my english, remember i'm latino and my english is so poor.


----------



## nothingleft09

Ok, heres mine... lol 

Both 7621's.  The one on the left is modded with a 3 way in the tone spot and filled 5 way and is getting painted Synergy Green from the new camaro in a few weeks. Has a custom hipshot bridge from the runs elysian had done with graphtech saddles.


----------



## Joshua2209

Whats the best way to get a 7620 refinished? Is there like an outstanding company that does it?

Editther than doing it yourself xD


----------



## Iceblade

SW Davion said:


> Recent work done by BG Custom Guitars of Houston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted W/ PPG Black
> 
> Dimarzio X2N 7 in bridge
> 
> Locked Tremolo
> 
> Mirrored Headstock Cover w/ new logo
> 
> Ebonized Fretboard
> 
> 
> Plays Killer...



SW Davion

Where is BG Customs located in Houston? Do they have a website? I've got an RG7621 that I am thinking of having refinished, as well. Thanks!

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## ibanezRG1527

SettleMoore said:


> ^That makes me want to sell my 7420 and get a 7321 so bad...so beautiful, and I hate fr with the firey passion of a thousand suns



then get an rg7421?


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

Today I got my shiny new Ibanez S7420.  Not my first Ibanez, not my first 7 but it's my first Ibanez 7.  Great axe.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I think an updated family shot is in order


----------



## gossong

Here's my 'family'... not all are Ibz 7's, but still a sweet collection.






LTD MH-307
Ibanez RG7680-LTD1
Ibanez RGA427Z
Ibanez RG2077XL
Ibanez 540PII-SH

In the front is a '91 Ibanez SR05.


----------



## simonXsludge

My RG1527 in stage 2 of its project status, with a new pair of DiMarzio DA7s. Waiting for an ETGuitars conversion neck with a matching reversed headstock now.
















but it's sexy already. 

*/edit:* here's a quick tone test: http://soundcloud.com/mouldermasters/da7


----------



## thedonal

Looks VERY nice in white!


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

Badass white guitar.


----------



## Santuzzo

gossong said:


> Here's my 'family'... not all are Ibz 7's, but still a sweet collection.
> 
> LTD MH-307
> Ibanez RG7680-LTD1
> Ibanez RGA427Z
> Ibanez RG2077XL
> Ibanez 540PII-SH
> 
> In the front is a '91 Ibanez SR05.



Awesome !


----------



## Santuzzo

shitsøn;2663262 said:


> My RG1527 in stage 2 of its project status, with a new pair of DiMarzio DA7s. Waiting for an ETGuitars conversion neck with a matching reversed headstock now.
> 
> 
> 
> but it's sexy already.
> 
> */edit:* here's a quick tone test: DiMarzio D Activator 7 Tone Test by Moulder Masters on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Looks awesome with the white PU's.

Also nice Ikea bedsheets, I got the same ones


----------



## simonXsludge

Santuzzo said:


> Also nice Ikea bedsheets, I got he same ones


haha, you're not the first guy telling me the exact same thing today.


----------



## myampslouder

Show your S7 love. Stock, Modded, Custom, Anything Show me some awesome Ibanez S 7 strings

Heres a few pics of mine to start



















My S7320 I had for a bit




Release your inner S whore


----------



## Konfyouzd

**drool**


----------



## jymellis




----------



## Toxin

wow
dat tremolo on the first pic


----------



## Blasphemer

I love my S so damn much






White with custom D-Activators.


----------



## myampslouder

Toxin said:


> wow
> dat tremolo on the first pic


 
Lo Pro Edge All the way. it's a drop in replacement for the Lo trs

Really digging Blasphemer's whited out S7320


----------



## myampslouder

C'mon i know there's more S7's out there. Would be awesome if Fred would chime in with his two 540-S7


----------



## Metamurphic

I'll have more to contribute soon but here's some old pics to stave off those shakes.


----------



## ProgShredder73

man, those S series 7's look amazing. i would so buy one if i could get a good deal on one with 24 frets.


----------



## myampslouder

Mmmmm Flamed maple goodness


----------



## cthom124

1999 RG7621


----------



## Mordecai

i am in the club with my RG7321, ill get pics later.


----------



## RuffeDK

RG1527 '09
RG1527Z '11

<3


----------



## Manticore

RGD2127Z

escape hatch - YouTube


----------



## LudoCluedo

7620. Reporting in.


----------



## RoccoJ20

An Ibanez UV77 and a modded prestige that had a complete refin done


----------



## jr1092

Just acquired this. I love white guitars and the S series.


----------



## oompa

Dude I have one of those! why haven't I been on this list all these years! 






7620BK reportin' for duty! X2N-7 pups at the bridge.


----------



## Vision

'97 RG7621WH reporting in.






DiMarzio Blaze Necks in both positions.
White accessories.
Custom white pickguard.

And yes, it is a '97.


----------



## FckingTrippy

Im new, but this typical black RG7321 isnt!


----------



## MikeH

I don't believe I've shown this one off in this thread:





Just a stock 7321 sanded to the sealer. I'm going to be putting a flat black finish on the headstock and replacing the USA Custom logo with a Prestige logo. Might also try and find a cheaper set of Dimarzios to put in it.

I'll also be adding another to the club quite soon.


----------



## 77zark77

Left to right : UV77MC(MKR), UV7BK, RG2027XVV,UV7PWH and RG2077XL (F#BEADGB)


----------



## Yaris

Here's my RG7620


----------



## Universe74

Just did a little faux binding on my 7321. Pickups are Liquifire/PAF. Next a fret dress and she'll be a real player for cheap.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Here's something a little rarer than your average Ibby 7...

RG7321FM

Made from 2009-January 2012. I bought it a week before they discontinued it.


----------



## MikeH

That one has a much deeper burst than any 7321FM I've seen. Looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Mordecai

i dont remember posting in this one i think i did the RG7 thread. but why not ill post again. 


RG7321 with a crunch lab in the bridge.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

MikeH said:


> That one has a much deeper burst than any 7321FM I've seen. Looks pretty damn good.


I agree. The picture doesn't do it justice, however. None of the stock pictures properly displayed the guitar's beauty either.


----------



## MikeH

I have arrived.


----------



## 77zark77

you're wHELLcome !


----------



## primitiverebelworld

Hey everyone! This is my first post here after long lurking. Here is Ibanez Apex 2 - naturalized, SD BO-ts, bone nut.












Plays good. Sounds decent.


----------



## DISTORT6

primitiverebelworld said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post here after long lurking. Here is Ibanez Apex 2 - naturalized, SD BO-ts, bone nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays good. Sounds decent.



NICE!!!!!

Cute socks, BTW.


----------



## lvsexgtr

I wanna be in the club!! Lol


----------



## MFB

...soon...


----------



## broj15

Here's my contribution:


----------



## MikeH

DISTORT7 said:


> NICE!!!!!
> 
> Cute socks, BTW.



He just posted that. Was it completely necessary to quote all of the pictures _directly after_ he posted?


----------



## Red&Die

RG-7420 Custom Swirl


----------



## MikeH

That swirl is super loud. I dig it.


----------



## DISTORT6

MikeH said:


> He just posted that. Was it completely necessary to quote all of the pictures _directly after_ he posted?



Sorry.


----------



## MikeH

I'm bored, so here's my past and present collection of RG7s.

Past:


























Present:









-4 RG7321s
-RG7420BP
-2 RG1527CBs
-RG7620RB

I plan on adding a few more when funds allow. Specifically another 1527 and a 927QM.


----------



## Tjore

I'm joining the bandwagon!


----------



## Andrew11

Had to leave the Ibby 7 club last year when I sold my RGD but I'm back and I think for good.

1997 RG7620 with Lundgren M7


----------



## Rikardo

Found this thread so decided to participate with an old picture of my RG1527.
Was a graduation gift to me from my (now) wife and I. 
Still completely stock, but finally thinking of getting Crunch Lab/Liquifire combo.
Has a lot of sentimental value, so I won't sell it although I don't need a 7 strings...


----------



## GSingleton

I swear I posted in here before...but...I am not on the list. So here are my 2 7 strings.

RGD7321 that now has BKP aftermaths 










98/99 MIJ RG7620...about to drop BKP Painkillers in it.


----------



## dan0151

My Newly refinished RG7620


----------



## L1ght

Can I play?

7420 in Black Pearl. Immaculate condition.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I suppose I'll join in too. Here's my current baby, and I have a new 7620 on the way as well!


----------



## shredkill

hi i was hoping someone could tell me, is there a difference between the 827 and 927 new premiums


----------



## MaxOfMetal

shredkill said:


> hi i was hoping someone could tell me, is there a difference between the 827 and 927 new premiums



The RG927 has DiMarzio/IBZ pickups, while the RG827 has Ibanez CAP pickups.


----------



## SirJellyJam

Finally get to be part of the club?! here's my Ibanez RG7321!Nothing special yet just faux binding and straplocks


----------



## shredkill

is if im switching pick ups anyway, theres no difference


----------



## shredkill

MaxOfMetal said:


> The RG927 has DiMarzio/IBZ pickups, while the RG827 has Ibanez CAP pickups.


so if im switching pick ups, it really doesnt matter?


----------



## oliviergus

Not mine, but I thought that it had to be posted here. Looking so good, its a Apex btw.


----------



## Louis Cypher

oliviergus said:


> Not mine, but I thought that it had to be posted here. Looking so good, its a Apex btw.


 
Wow thats gorgeous..... whats going on at the 12th fret? is that really diff fretboard wood there? I love this guitar


----------



## oliviergus

Louis Cypher said:


> Wow thats gorgeous..... whats going on at the 12th fret? is that really diff fretboard wood there? I love this guitar



Its just a veneer glued to the fretboard, but it looks awesome indeed.
And while you're here, this was more or less the plans if I take your 7321 from your hands


----------



## Louis Cypher

oliviergus said:


> Its just a veneer glued to the fretboard, but it looks awesome indeed.
> And while you're here, this was more or less the plans if I take your 7321 from your hands


 
Haha! Really, Thats funny enough what I had planned for it after I got the 7620 for the artwork instead, but I really ain't got time, thats why its up for sale. But I was to sand the 7321 down and distress it a fair bit with a blow torch or something.... Great minds think alike as they say.... 

Even though its a veneer the overall look is great imo... Theres a guitar on here somewhere and onthe web of a custom yellow 7 string with a diagonally matched Ebony & Maple fretboard whcih looks amazing.... Can't be that hard I would have thought to match in like a 3 piece FB like the one in your post.... Great guitar though overall! Top marks!


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

2004 RG7321




1998 RG7620




2000 UV777PBK





Really, I should be banned for posting this:
my fucked up S7420FMTW


----------



## oliviergus

kgad0831 said:


> 2000 UV777PBK



Haha how many owners does this guitar have? Or is it the same... Feels like ive seen it so many times... But, I really like it.


----------



## Louis Cypher

kgad0831 said:


> 2004 RG7321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 RG7620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 UV777PBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I should be banned for posting this:
> my fucked up S7420FMTW


 
Bl00dy Work firewall is blocking these pics!! Grrrr.......


----------



## Jet9

Not sure if I've posted here already. Oh well. A more recent pic of my RGD2127z with BKP Aftermaths


----------



## Rabsa

My newest toy. Ibanez UV777PBK '00 with BKP Cold Sweat and Aftermath pickups.


----------



## kiri4ensky

In club with my new Ibanez K7 FB=)


----------



## DavidLopezJr




----------



## Korbain




----------



## Korbain

Rg7620. The grey is a lot shinier than how it is in this pic. D-Sonic 7 in the bridge and a blaze 7 neck...well in the neck lol Sorry for double post btw.


----------



## Chris O

Sold the K7's (doh!!  ), but still have the Apex...











Not a 7, but it has the right idea... 






I have another RGD arriving today!!


----------



## ConsensualCommotion

2002 RG7420, black pearl.

All stock, save for a nut pad and bridge saddle I had to replace.

Looking to upgrade the trem and put in Liquifire/Crunch Lab.

Apologies for the crappy phone pic, computer is dead

This has been my first post.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## guitarister7321

Only good picture I could find. 1998 RG7620 with Evolution in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck. Got it from a forum member back in December/January.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Went a long time without a ibby. Now iv got 3 in the last few months. They are great guitars for great price.


----------



## Detested

Here is my 97 rg7620.I'm in right?


----------



## Dunloper

Joinin dah club


----------



## Detested

Rabsa,that is a badass uv777!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Ibanez RGA7 W/ EMG 707's (Bought from McBonez, awesome fuckin' dude)


----------



## Heavy Ed

dont know if i posted in this thread but...

here they are my silverdot, K7 and greendot.






i have parts on order to revamp the greendot.


----------



## HeaDdY

Count me in please ...


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Ibanez RG1527 Prestige!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

3 RG 7320 one painted white with white emgs one painted flat black with emgs and one with white emgs and white knobs. 7420 black pearl, Apex100 with emgs and goin to buy more.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Got rid of 2 7320 to get a uv7pwh


----------



## ASTILKS

Joined the ranks today! artsy fartsy instagram pic of my RG7620


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ASTILKS said:


> Joined the ranks today! artsy fartsy instagram pic of my RG7*4*20



Fixed. No need to thank me.


----------



## ASTILKS

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Fixed. No need to thank me.



Oops


----------



## Ibanezguy112

I'm new to sevenstring.org but I've browsed on here before and I haven't seen any official Ibanez ARZ307 forums so I figured I would make one! Anything 307 goes on here (Mods, NGD's, Discussions, Help, New Model News, etc..)

Since this is a new thread I figure I will kick it off with a picture of my baby, she's an ARZ307 with a Dimarzio liquifire 7 in the neck and a Dimarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge. All hardware has been updated, the bridge is a black tone pros 7 bridge and stop tail i also added black dunlop straplocks. The electronics have been upgraded to a switch craft 3 way selector and I upgraded the volume pot to a 500k Pot and I got rid of the tone pot (knob is just there to fill in the hole). Last but not least I added a moustache for classy-ness


----------



## JPhoenix19

Ha, the mustache cracked me up a bit.

Yeah I bought an ARZ307 when they first came out, and I'd probably still have it if a screaming deal on a Carvin hadn't have come up.


----------



## Mordecai

i hope the owner has the same mustache to back up the one on the guitar! haha.  how do you like the evos?


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I wanted one of these but the neck dive was just to much.


----------



## noUser01

That mustache is classy as heck.


----------



## troyguitar

themightyjaymoe said:


> I wanted one of these but the neck dive was just to much.



New tuners fixed that on mine. Open-backed Sperzels with plastic knobs = win.


----------



## Ibanezguy112

Mordecai said:


> i hope the owner has the same mustache to back up the one on the guitar! haha.  how do you like the evos?



I love the evo it has a really tight high gain tone and it gives really good clarity on chords even with heavy distortion. And yeah the neck dive is a lot but ive adjusted to it for the most part but I might have to look into those sperzels with the open backs and plastic heads


----------



## Seanthesheep

troyguitar said:


> New tuners fixed that on mine. Open-backed Sperzels with plastic knobs = win.



Im considering doing this with mine  just started using it with my band and im really liking how the LP bpdy hangs, its something to get used to but the general angle is pretty good, and if that fixes the neck dive, I may actually hold onto mine, refinish it in silverburst and swap the pickups


----------



## Tranquilliser

A mate of mine has one of these, I fucking LOVE the neck profile. It's WAY more comfy than my RG7321.


----------



## butch

Have grown to love this. As a RG/K7/UV fan, it took some adjusting.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Khaerruhl

I've heard a Lot about these guitars being potential lemons and all, which kinda scares me... Im thinking of getting one of these and essentially do what OP did, change all the hardware, pickup change n' all... Is this a valid guitar, or is it just a "for the lulz" thing?


----------



## brett8388

No love for those - sorry.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Khaerruhl said:


> I've heard a Lot about these guitars being potential lemons and all, which kinda scares me... Im thinking of getting one of these and essentially do what OP did, change all the hardware, pickup change n' all... Is this a valid guitar, or is it just a "for the lulz" thing?



if you have a good ampto begin with, its a perfectly usable guitar stock. it holds tune, has decent pickups and feels pretty good, just some are coming out with finish flaws. mine has like black dust between layers of the clear coati the bottom corner by the input jack but obviously there have been a couple on this forum coming out with worse flaws so its not somethng to buy blind IMO

but I can only see mine getting better as I improve it bit by bit. so yea, go for it if you can try it first


----------



## Ibanezguy112

Khaerruhl said:


> I've heard a Lot about these guitars being potential lemons and all, which kinda scares me... Im thinking of getting one of these and essentially do what OP did, change all the hardware, pickup change n' all... Is this a valid guitar, or is it just a "for the lulz" thing?



In my opinion it's a very valid guitar especially after all of the upgrades I did to it. It plays beautifully once it's set up good and I may have just gotten lucky with the build quality on mine but its very well made. If you have an $300 to drop on top of the regular guitar price I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## MikeH

I was surprisingly impressed by the one I played. I'm still toying with the idea of getting one. I'm just not a TOM guy, so that would be the major hump for me to get over. They're classy as all fuck, though.



brett8388 said:


> No love for those - sorry.



Okay.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I liked the one I had but I just couldn't get used to the shorter scale and the 7th string combined I could never get a tone I liked out of it even after putting in CL/LF set.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I've been wanting one of these. They're SO COMFY! Sadly, the only one in my area is also one of the lemons. Not in asthetics, but in tone. I absolutely hate the sound of that guitar. It's either that one is wired bad or they all just genuinely sound like shit 

But nothing a pickup swap can't fix!


----------



## ZXIIIT

The scale difference is barely noticeable, and tone wise, just like every other stock guitar, would benefit from a pickup swap.

Don't see how it's a "lemon" I've had one for a bit now and it's extremely solid.


----------



## troyguitar

Mine is my primary guitar. Last night I ordered stuff for what will probably be my final two customizations: black dye for the fretboard and some inlay stickers. I'm trying out pearl blocks with roman numerals, we'll see how they turn out...







http://www.inlaystickers.com/servlet/the-311/Gibson-Guiar-fingerboard-decal/Detail


----------



## butch

Has anyone seen the maple top version in person? Only wish it was another color...

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## 7stringDemon

ZOMB13 said:


> Don't see how it's a "lemon" I've had one for a bit now and it's extremely solid.


 
You would have to play this one to know what I mean.

$100 Epiphones sound bad.
This guitar had almost NO output (I was on a 6505+. Pre Gain at 7), it was INSANELY muddy (even the first 6 strings had no clarity) and the cleans were horrible to say the least.

Acoustically, however, it was AMAZINGLY resonant. Very loud, dark, full, heavy sounding guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT

7stringDemon said:


> You would have to play this one to know what I mean.
> 
> $100 Epiphones sound bad.
> This guitar had almost NO output (I was on a 6505+. Pre Gain at 7), it was INSANELY muddy (even the first 6 strings had no clarity) and the cleans were horrible to say the least.
> 
> Acoustically, however, it was AMAZINGLY resonant. Very loud, dark, full, heavy sounding guitar.



I did suggest it would benefit from a pickup swap, the one I have has a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge, it's the only modification and it's damn awesome, stays in tune, electronics work, great fret work and well built.

Again, aside from the pickup, don't see how it's a lemon.


----------



## 7stringDemon

ZOMB13 said:


> I did suggest it would benefit from a pickup swap, the one I have has a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge, it's the only modification and it's damn awesome, stays in tune, electronics work, great fret work and well built.
> 
> Again, aside from the pickup, don't see how it's a lemon.



I'm assuming it's a wiring problem. 

I think I'm misinterpreting the term "lemon". I was originally thinking of it as just a guitar with issues, even if I know how to fix them.

Now I'm starting to think that by "lemon", you mean "totally fucked up in some way".

Am I correct?


----------



## ZXIIIT

7stringDemon said:


> I'm assuming it's a wiring problem.
> 
> I think I'm misinterpreting the term "lemon". I was originally thinking of it as just a guitar with issues, even if I know how to fix them.
> 
> Now I'm starting to think that by "lemon", you mean "totally fucked up in some way".
> 
> Am I correct?



Someone mentioned it being a potential lemon, as in, it would need tons of repairs/upgrades before it's in playing condition, which, going on experience from playing a few and owning one, just a pickup change will make it a beast, which is common with many, many cheap pickups on guitars.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Alright then, the guitar DEFINITELY wasn't a lemon. It kicks ass! Hard! Well, since I'm in the thread, I might as well be useful in here! 

For people who might be worried about the neck, I have this to say.

I have owned an RG1527, RG7620, RG7421, S7420 (90's and current), and an AX7521 and have extensive experienced with an RG7321 and RGD2127Z and I have to say that the comfort of the neck is EASILY up to par with the MIJ's and Prestige's.

And the 25" scale was not a problem unless you're tuning lower than Drop G#.


----------



## troyguitar

^ the neck profile is completely different from that of an RG though, the back is much bigger and more round. The frets are also much smaller.

I find it quite comfortable but if you are one of the people who love the RG and want every Ibanez to feel like that, then you will not like the ARZ.


----------



## Ibanezguy112

ZOMB13 said:


> Someone mentioned it being a potential lemon, as in, it would need tons of repairs/upgrades before it's in playing condition, which, going on experience from playing a few and owning one, just a pickup change will make it a beast, which is common with many, many cheap pickups on guitars.



When I say lemon in not referring to them all as being bad. When I say lemon I mean that I have heard of some people getting this guitar offline and it have some flaws with either the paint or the fretboard or the electronics. I bought mine in the store and I picked it out, out of 3 possible choices. My guitar and it's electronics were fine and it actually didn't sound half bad. The only reason i upgraded everything was because the dimarzio pickups are better suited to my playing style and the tone I'm going for. And the only reason I upgraded the hardware is because I like the all black look. Fresh out of the box it's a great guitar I just modded it to suite my style better


----------



## Seanthesheep

anyone try a CL/LF set in this guitar? Im kinda thinking of picking up a set but Im not 100% sold yet, plus I have some tele pickups arriving next week so im not in a rush either


----------



## banenis

I found the neck on the ARZ to be way too short. Not just for string flub, but even for playing comfort.


----------



## troyguitar

Worked more on mine last night. Dyed fretboard + inlay stickers. It's getting closer:






More photos here:

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A5JtdOXmJRWpUk


----------



## GazPots

I was thinking the blocks would look silly but i actually think they work well.

Also love the fact they have the fret numbers on them too. Nice touch.


----------



## troyguitar

I was unsure about the stickers too but since they were only like $8 I figured it was worth a try. So far I am a fan of both the dye (from Stewmac) and the stickers (inlaystickers.com).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

here's mine....Blaze pups and black hardware...


----------



## MikeH

Mr. Jym Ellis is lending me this beauty for the studio. So delicious.


----------



## Mordecai

RG7321 and RGD7421 here. ill post pics later and a NGD for the rgd


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sold my 7421, bought a 7620!


----------



## jeleopard

I just got an RGD7421. Loving it  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/216121-ngd-my-first-7-a.html


----------



## rty13ibz98

mine


----------



## JosephAOI

Am I technically in here yet? Had my 7321 since January.


----------



## Steve_U1S

RG7620GN, RG7620BK, RG1527RB (#1), RG1527RB (#2), RG1527CB, UV777BK, UV7BK ('91 green dot).
Long-time member, starting from getting that green-dot new in the box in '91.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Ibanez premium RG927!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

xiphos 707 in da house!

did have a uv777bk...


----------



## pattonfreak1

RG7321 with a dsonic in da bridge


----------



## Somnium

First Ibby 7 was an RG7321 with EMG 707's, second was an S7420 with Dimarzio D-Activator 7's, and lastly is my current axe, an RGD2127z Prestige with Bareknuckle Aftermath 7's. Hopefully one day I'll have one of those Prestige XL's with the 27" scale. Can't believe I can't think of the model number, but everyone and their dog wants one. Also, Vildhjarta has a few, those sick, cruel bastards.


----------



## ASoC

Just got this today, got some mods planned for it 





More pics in the NGD  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/216676-halloween-ngd-1st-ibby-content.html#post3251396


----------



## Mordecai

the twins.


----------



## Ibanezguy112

troyguitar said:


> Worked more on mine last night. Dyed fretboard + inlay stickers. It's getting closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here:
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A5JtdOXmJRWpUk



I really like how those stickers look I was thinking about buying inlay stickers for mine too but I haven't decided on what I want yet. I dyed the fretboard on mine recently too it makes a huge difference, I think it makes the guitar look ten times better.


----------



## Ibanezguy112

Seanthesheep said:


> anyone try a CL/LF set in this guitar? Im kinda thinking of picking up a set but Im not 100% sold yet, plus I have some tele pickups arriving next week so im not in a rush either



I have a liquifire in the neck on my arz and it sounds beautiful, but I decided to go with an evo in the bridge rather than a crunch lab but you can't really go wrong with a crunch lab in the bridge. That combination usually sounds good in any guitar.


----------



## Mordecai

ill buy one of these eventually, i do like me some ARZ


----------



## MistaSnowman

Got to play one of these through an Orange OR-15/212 cab yesterday at GC and I was pleasantly surprised with the tone I got from the stock pups. I'd love to get this as a second guitar and throw some Duncans in it.


----------



## HELLFIRE666




----------



## Overtone

I've come to really appreciate the feel of my 7321 which is basically my travel/beater guitar... it also sounds really good with the D-Activators. In particular those pickups work really well for plugging into my laptop, but with the right tweaking I like em with the amp too. The one thing bugging the hell out of me is that the tuning stability is garbage. I can play four bars and the guitar will be out of tune sometimes. What's the deal with these things... do I just need to be judicious about stringing up or are the tuners/nut in bad need of upgrade?


----------



## shredmaestrobri

Overtone said:


> I've come to really appreciate the feel of my 7321 which is basically my travel/beater guitar... it also sounds really good with the D-Activators. In particular those pickups work really well for plugging into my laptop, but with the right tweaking I like em with the amp too. The one thing bugging the hell out of me is that the tuning stability is garbage. I can play four bars and the guitar will be out of tune sometimes. What's the deal with these things... do I just need to be judicious about stringing up or are the tuners/nut in bad need of upgrade?



Head good things about Graphtec. Check em out!

My RGD7421 on the top:


----------



## RuffeDK

Two 1527's. Lovely instruments.


----------



## Leuchty

MOAR RG1527's!!!

My weapon, with BKP MM's.

Godly...


----------



## 2jpeters

The naturalized apex2 looks amazing. Sweet axe!


----------



## Fat-Elf

CYBERSYN said:


> MOAR RG1527's!!!



Took these one just for you, even though they are a bit shitty. 

And because everyone love taking outdoors pics I had to do the same.


----------



## RoccoJ20

Here's my franken-surf-banez lol Still so much work to do on this old prestige though. Started as a blood splatter graphic which some may remember but this was my final design. Natural back too even though the grain is jacked.


----------



## Opion

Thought I'd share this lovely pic of my UV777BK, after a nice restring and polishing;


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Just picked up an Ibanez K-7


----------



## possumkiller

GSingleton said:


> 98/99 MIJ RG7620...about to drop BKP Painkillers in it.


 
That is awesome! Do you have any clearer pics of that one?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

When I was 19, I bought my first electric, a Universe UV7BK, brand new. But the pickups were microphonic. When I was 23, it looked like this:






8 years ago, when I was 30, I restored it back to original, except the bridge pickup is a Blaze Custom (which is now out of production):


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Heavy Ed said:


> dont know if i posted in this thread but...
> 
> here they are my silverdot, K7 and greendot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have parts on order to revamp the greendot.


 
That K7 needs a yellow binding! Awesome! Nothing makes a black guitar look better than colored pups imo.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

My '98 7620VK


----------



## Swyse

I've got a k7. Its easily my best 7 string.


----------



## tomkopyto

Neck is from a UV7 Green Dot with Serial #88. Pretty cool . . . one of the first 100 Ibanez 7s made!
Body is tung oil swamp ash, I won't name the builder as the experience was not pleasant 
DiMarzio Tone Zone 7. 

Here she is in action: Tom Kopyto "No" No (Preview) by Tom Kopyto


----------



## myampslouder

Stumbled across this old thread and figured I'd give it a bump in case anyone wanted to see some Saber pornz


----------



## LetsMosey

My new Ibanez 7420MC


----------



## MetalBuddah

Holy shit 

That finish + white pups looks incredible!!! very nice shots btw  What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## LetsMosey

MetalBuddah said:


> Holy shit
> 
> That finish + white pups looks incredible!!! very nice shots btw  What camera/lens did you use?



Thanks!  It's a Canon EOS Rebel T3i with the stock 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Southern Djentleman




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

My Ibanez RG7420. It's my favorite guitar that I've owned so far.


----------



## Estilo

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> When I was 19, I bought my first electric, a Universe UV7BK, brand new. But the pickups were microphonic. When I was 23, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years ago, when I was 30, I restored it back to original, except the bridge pickup is a Blaze Custom (which is now out of production):



First seven and it was a green dot. You rule .


----------



## Radau

Put this on lay away today!


----------



## Spooky_tom

Guess I´m a member. Got 2 1527. One with D-sonic/bridge and Air Norten/Neck. And the other with the Liquifire/ crunch lab combo. Both with tremol-no. I also own a 7420 and an Apex 2. Both stock. Pictures later.


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## tmo

Ibanez S540 with DiMarzios
Ibanez RG2027XVV With DiMarzios
Ibanez RG7321 defretted with piezos, sustainiac and DiMarzio D-Sonic
Ibanez RG7421 Piezos, DiMarzios...
Ibanez AJ307CE (Yes a stock 7 string accustic from Ibanez!)

Hope you like my collection...


----------



## apexiwildchild

RG1527RB,K7,APEX2


----------



## apiss

Since this good ol' thread is bumped, I though I'd post something as well.


----------



## Dabo Fett

So far stock S5427 prestige and aRG927 premium with BKP Alnico Nailbombs


----------



## kn1feparty

My meager addition to this collection of amazing instruments. The 7321 is currently under the knife for a pretty substantial facelift, though.


----------



## rockstarazuri




----------



## apexiwildchild

Dabo Fett said:


> So far stock S5427 prestige and aRG927 premium with BKP Alnico Nailbombs



you already got that S5427??its a beauty man.Can't wait for mine to arrive.!!


----------



## Dabo Fett

apexiwildchild said:


> you already got that S5427??its a beauty man.Can't wait for mine to arrive.!!



Yup I got it two days after it was unveiled at Namm and playing it these last few days makes me wonder why I played anything else


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/305086_10151141742027384_1893840769_n.jpg


----------



## Webmaestro

My family:


----------



## jbard

I guess I can join the club!






I never paid that much attention to Ibanez in the past, but this guitar just blows me away.


----------



## iPat

oliviergus said:


> Not mine, but I thought that it had to be posted here. Looking so good, its a Apex btw.



Who is the owner?
I really want to know what it takes to get a finish like that!


----------



## Taylord

My Ibby. I believe it's a 7620.


----------



## Kharon

iPat said:


> Who is the owner?
> I really want to know what it takes to get a finish like that!



It belongs to Daniel Bergström of Vildhjarta I believe!
and I think you could do it yourself with some sanding and dying the wood.


----------



## Black_Sheep

My 01 K-7 FB. With DiMarzio D-Sonic in the bridge. I've had it for almost two years now, the amazing tone and incredible quality of this guitar never ceases to amaze me. The neck is like made for my hands, totally love it. Overall it's easily the best guitar i've owned so far. Even the inlay (which most consider ugly) doesn't bother me anymore, and I really like the color (firespark blue)


----------



## SjPedro

well people I would like to announce that as of (probably 2 weeks from now) I am the proud owner of an Ibanez 7620 in Royal Blue! 

Found a used one for sale in great conditions (minus some minor paint issues on the body) and it's now being serviced. Trading the Pick-Ups I installed in a very lousy Jack & Danny Yc 780. This guitar gave me my last disappointment ever in a gig where due to the hot spotlight the guitar went completely out of tune. So finally I have a new 7 and it will get my precious Liquifire and CrunchLab pick ups that were installed in this very badly engineered guitar...Finally in the illustrious group of the 7 String Ibby owners!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

What could this be........


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally pulled the trigger on one... Considering either an X2N7 or Evo7 in the bridge... I'll post pics soon...


----------



## troyguitar

Mine is still my primary guitar, though I am expecting the custom Agile to arrive soon and hopefully take its place.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

My mate just shared this, I didn't even know he had a Universe never mind 4 spare necks!!!!!


----------



## Webmaestro

drawnacrol said:


> My mate just shared this, I didn't even know he had a Universe never mind 4 spare necks!!!!!



Dang! Put some strings on that baby. And knobs... and saddles...


----------



## TremontiFan16

Anyone play or have the Ibanez Premium Universe 7 string(green dot)? A opinion would be nice if you have,considering one of em for a present to myself


----------



## BrutaltoDead

Mine


----------



## ooidort




----------



## Rabsa

RG7620 w/BKP Nailbombs and UV777PBK w/ Evo 7 bridge PU.


----------



## Leuchty

Update!







RG1527z (BKP Miracle Man B/N) RG1527m (Stock)


----------



## 1b4n3z

After 3,5 years of browsing and participating in a sevenstring forum, I finally got to actually acquire one. This RG7420 MC came up locally and I swapped an amp for it. After some rigorous testing I concluded that it has an awesome neck and a crazy sustain - even with the stock bridge & pickups. Very impressed by it.

Of course I proceeded to swap the bridge pickup (first) to an Evo, because you're supposed to do that, and the bridge to a Floyd Rose Original, because it's my go-to tremolo whenever possible. (Edge is fine too) It really is a drop-in replacement, but I matched the radius by shimming the saddles, and that took some thinking and planning. It all worked out though and the guitar now rivals anything you throw at it. Why didn't I do this years ago?


EDIT: I do need to check out the Blaze neck at some point though, and perhaps widen the anchor post holes to accommodate the floyd posts, but that's for later


----------



## Arde595

I guess I can now join the club.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Got this today. One of the new RG7420, with a pickup upgrade. Out with the stock pickups, in with a couple of DiMarzio's - PAF7 in the neck and Air Norton 7 in the bridge. Sounds terrific!

Gonna try with a pair of white strat knobs. The black dome knobs looks weird now with the white pickups.


----------



## Addie5150

MY Ibanez2127z with a BKP warpig in the bridge & a nailbomb in the neck.


----------



## acj

Wow, that is the most beautiful RGD I have seen.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Does anybody know how large of a string the stock Rg1527 turners can take without unwinding the strings or modding the tuning peg?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TruckstopChuckie said:


> Got this today. One of the new RG7420, with a pickup upgrade. Out with the stock pickups, in with a couple of DiMarzio's - PAF7 in the neck and Air Norton 7 in the bridge. Sounds terrific!
> 
> Gonna try with a pair of white strat knobs. The black dome knobs looks weird now with the white pickups.



Damn man, that looks sterile as fuck! I like it!

Here's my 1527:


----------



## Basti

I'm confused, is this the 7260 or is it the Ibanez 7 thread? haha..


----------



## TonyGT

My RG927QMF that I just got today!


----------



## Chuck

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/236642-ngd-mij-rg7421.html

Can I join?


----------



## SjPedro

This should be the Ibanez 7620 appreciation thread lol...so many of them!  

I finally got to gig with mine a couple of weeks ago and the first thing I thought when I hit the stage was :"Damn...Royal Blue looks so good on these lights" 

First thing I did to it was get to DiMarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire love on it and a full setup  

EDIT: I just realized I didn't put my baby here  

Here she is: Ophelia (as I call it) my Ibby 7620


----------



## Bleach31

I'll get picks asap, but ARZ307 w/ D-Sonic bridge and D Activator neck.


----------



## kamello

@Addie5150, that RGD is metal as fuck, will look awesome after a few years and some scratches


----------



## Robinho

Nothing wrong with just slappin a pickguard on a 1527, some new pickups
and bobs yo mama..


----------



## Matthew

Just joined the world of 7s with a classy 7420.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/237003-ngd-mij-ibanez-content.html


----------



## Pedro

The one that became my main guitar: RG7620!
More pics here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/231006-angd-rg7620.html


----------



## Q247

In 1991 I won this guitar in a drawing through Guitar School Magazine. It came with a lesson with Steve Vai. Naturally, I had him autograph it. About 10 years ago I sold it. I didn't regret it at the time but I do now. I doubt I'll ever get another UV7, but I do plan to pick up a brand new RG7420 on Thursday.


----------



## Q247

The opportunity came up to get a used 7620 instead of a new 7420...so I jumped on it.


----------



## Limpbizkitfan

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yo Dudes - Im making a list so just post a pic of your gat and I'll chuck you on the list : )
> 
> I'll just give your guitars a description - if you want your own just type one out : )
> 
> Heres Mine : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrushingAnvil - RG7620BK w/ killswitch
> djpharoah - RG7620RB w/ Single Coil & Gay Pride Sticker
> XeoFLCL - RG7620BK
> Jazzedout - RG7620 Natural Finish
> Metaljim - RG7620 Iron Pewter
> Jongpil_Yun - RG7620 w/ Scallops
> Sex_Art - RG7620VK
> TMatt142 - RG7620 CAT Yellow w/ JPM controls
> S-O - RG7620RB
> Guitar_Nymph - RG7620 x2(?)
> Guitarjitsumaster - RG7620CG
> envenomedcky - RG7620BS
> Edroz - RG7620MC
> Shawn - RG7620 WH, RB
> Mattyus - RG7620GN
> PeteLaramee - RG7620 Blue(?)Shawn - GN, RB, Artic White
> kmanick - RG7620RB w/ Bareknuckle Miracle Man in bridge(B) & Duncan Jazz(N)
> halsinden - RG7620BK w/ BKP nailbombs
> thedonutman - RG7620RW
> Leonardo7 - RG7620 x3
> Piccoblade -RG7620 w/PAW swirl
> Atimoc - RG7620 GN
> CaptainD00M -RG7620BK
> adz87 - RG7620IP
> Corwin RG7620 Natural Finish
> atimoc - RG7620GN
> DBDBadreligion - RG7620 with D-Sonic in bridge and Air Norton in neck.
> zasam4 - RG7620-550 - Desert yellow(re-fin.) w/ Invader 7(B) and jazz 7(N).


 that is one sexy ibanez


----------



## FoX KiLLa

My 2000 AX7221






Full Album here.

I don't find too many of these on Google but I've come across two of these on eBay in the last month. I really wanted a cheap 7 string for doing standard 6 string stuff until I get tot he point of using a low B. Picked this one up for $175.

Cheap? Yes. Underrated? Yes also. Well, at least until you mod it. I got a DiMarzio Blaze bridge pickup in it for only $50 and decided to install it. Sad part is how much it took to install the new pickup and the damage I did to the body. 








Shit happens. So I have a second one on the way (for only $160 this time!) and I will try to mod this one without hurting the body too much this time. Maybe I'll just redo the body on the first one now.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

FoX KiLLa said:


> My 2000 AX7221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Album here.
> 
> I don't find too many of these on Google but I've come across two of these on eBay in the last month. I really wanted a cheap 7 string for doing standard 6 string stuff until I get tot he point of using a low B. Picked this one up for $175.
> 
> Cheap? Yes. Underrated? Yes also. Well, at least until you mod it. I got a DiMarzio Blaze bridge pickup in it for only $50 and decided to install it. Sad part is how much it took to install the new pickup and the damage I did to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens. So I have a second one on the way (for only $160 this time!) and I will try to mod this one without hurting the body too much this time. Maybe I'll just redo the body on the first one now.



How did you damage it? I did the same to my guitar when hot stain dropped in the body...


----------



## FoX KiLLa

The hole is from drilling a new hole to fit the new pickup in. The crack is from cranking down on the screw where I drilled the hole. Yeah, I never had such an issue with installing a new pickup. I think part of my problem was being impatient and not thinking enough through to fix the problem before I made it worse. Like I said before, live and learn.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

FoX KiLLa said:


> The hole is from drilling a new hole to fit the new pickup in. The crack is from cranking down on the screw where I drilled the hole. Yeah, I never had such an issue with installing a new pickup. I think part of my problem was being impatient and not thinking enough through to fix the problem before I made it worse. Like I said before, live and learn.



Yeah...same happened to me. I had experience installing 6 string PUs, so I was cocky and confident to do a 30 min job when installing 7 string pickups. I ended up filing the sides of the PU so it would fit, then taking it out several times because the suspension system (pretty primitive) wouldn't work right...


----------



## silent suicide

Can I join? 










Group picture


----------



## FoX KiLLa

Meet the twins...






2 X AX7221


----------



## rikomaru

My first 7 and likely my luckiest purchase. I'll get some new pics now that i've finished setting it up and stretching its legs. XD


----------



## FoX KiLLa

While I'm not a fan of tremolo bridges, being an old-school KoRn fan I still get jealous of people with the classic K7s.


----------



## rikomaru

FoX KiLLa said:


> While I'm not a fan of tremolo bridges, being an old-school KoRn fan I still get jealous of people with the classic K7s.


 
After only playing mine hard for one night so far, i must say this things seems to be made of 90% greatness and 10% wholesome goodness. I tend to spam trems, but so far i'm using this as a lower tension hardtail for now since i had to do some mildly intense work on the trem and want to let it settle.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Finally going to be part of this club in a week's time! I will be the proud owner of a new RG7421 that I am trading my RG8 for. Already plan on a Nazgul in the bridge and a Jazz in the neck. Guitar will be with me by next week. SO PUMPED


----------



## MetalBuddah

Hate to have two posts in a row but this thread needs a little bump action! Just joined the club


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## HubertCumberdale

Adding another one to the list would be mentioning my Ibanez 

I own an Ibanez ARZ-307, A Seven String Monster shaped like an angel, Coloured like a Demon.

Essentially, Just a Black Les Paul with the cutaway supporting all 22 frets.


----------



## CurtisCrammond

Just bought this guitar a few weeks ago, based on a rg7620 shape with an original 7620 neck. 

Specs; 
Standard 7620 neck with new quilted maple veneer added to the headstock 
Basswood body 
Quilted maple top
Original lo pro trem and tuners 
Dimarzio hsh 7 string pickups


----------



## Jazzedout

Perfect!!!!


----------



## BTCSBrad

This is mine.  RG7620BK 1997.


----------



## johnmac99

RG7421 with Dimarzio Blaze pickups, Bourne 500K pots and 3 way switch.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yes, I am here, children.

RG1527 CB











RG7321 BK


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

My 1527M (That I am NOT selling )





My RGD7421, accompanied by the always sexy RG3xxv





Note to self: Try not to move when taking pictures.


----------



## JosephAOI

GiveUpGuitar said:


> My 1527M *(That I am NOT selling )*



Dammit.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

JosephAOI said:


> Dammit.



I had a premonition ever since the contortionist dudes came to my house and gassed. AND they each own one


----------



## JosephAOI

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I had a premonition ever since the contortionist dudes came to my house and gassed. AND they each own one



Dude, playing Robby's made my GAS go 1000x through the roof. Would'nt ask either him or Cam to sell theirs though. Money talks though so if you're ever looking for a new guitar and lacking some $$$, I'm willing to shell out for one!


OT: What's the rarest Ibby 7 that anyone here owns? RG7680?


----------



## Kaickul

Glad to be part of the club  My RG7321 (Vythica)


----------



## Hendog

Nice ^

That is my favorite 7 on the market dollar for dollar. Maple/Walnut neck, better bridge, binding... yeah baby!

All it needs are some decent pickups...


----------



## simonXsludge

My current Ibby 7s:

RG2127FX w/ a DiMarzio D Activator/Liquifire 7 set and pearl tuning pegs





RG1527M w/ a DiMarzio D Activator 7 set and pearl tuning pegs





RG2077XL w/ a DiMarzio D Activator 7, a custom pearl pickguard and pearl tuning pegs


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

shitsøn;3597618 said:


> RG2077XL w/ a DiMarzio D Activator 7, a custom pearl pickguard and pearl tuning pegs



This. This is very sexy.


----------



## Triple7

Here's a family shot.





RGD2127FX, RG7621, RG7421, RG7420


----------



## TJV

Grey but happy NPD!


----------



## aneurysm

jbard said:


> I guess I can join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never paid that much attention to Ibanez in the past, but this guitar just blows me away.



God that´s a Beauty ! Which Model is that ? If Ibanez would make this with a fixed Bridge i would be completely over it !


----------



## IntoEntropy

proud to be part of this club now!


----------



## MikeH

aneurysm said:


> God that´s a Beauty ! Which Model is that ? If Ibanez would make this with a fixed Bridge i would be completely over it !



RG2727FZ. I believe it's Japan-only.


----------



## octavarium7

Thanks for the warm welcome

My latest upgrade


----------



## Timentiy




----------



## JoeuJGM

Here's my 7321 sitting next to my Schecter, it's the best picture I have that captures the effect of the binding.


----------



## tank

RG7 EXFX here


----------



## sheener19

Not sure if this counts but here is mine


----------



## MikeH

Welp. You just won.


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is my heavenly blessed beauty. Now I just need a MIJ Fixed Bridger to pair with her.


----------



## Ibz777

I have too many for pics.
I need a new couch shot.

Ibanez-
RG7620BK
RG7620NG with Universe PBK neck on it
(2) UV777PBK one Lo Pr edg and one Edge Pro
UV7BK Silver Dot with White Pups, Konbs and Switch Tip
UV777GR
UV777MC
UV777PWH
Herc PAW with Green Vine on a UV7BK Green Dot Neck


----------



## DarthV

sheener19, did you have the neck built? Love that guitar!


----------



## bob123

Ibanez JS7 string anyone? Im waiting on some parts, I'll post some glamour shots when she's 100% finished.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

WOW JS7,you win the internets for the day details,you forgot details.


----------



## bob123

mr_rainmaker said:


> WOW JS7,you win the internets for the day details,you forgot details.




lol thanks mate 


Neck- > 1998 RG7621 Flame maple neck. Gotoh tuners, axemasters compensated brass nut. Did a lot of fretwork. Analined the fretboard.

Body-> custom JS7 AANJ body. Finished in WHITE. It almost glows. Headstock matches body. Routed for direct mount pickups

Pickups -> Dimarzio Blazes

Bridge -> Hipshot 7


Im waiting on -> 
1) pots
2) string ferrules -.-
3) 3way switch
4) my custom nut to come in!


----------



## kchay

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> When I was 19, I bought my first electric, a Universe UV7BK, brand new. But the pickups were microphonic. When I was 23, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years ago, when I was 30, I restored it back to original, except the bridge pickup is a Blaze Custom (which is now out of production):



How do you do that to a Green Dot? D: 
Good job on the restoration!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Little update on my RG7421  Keep an eye out on the Seymour Duncan page...


----------



## bob123

MetalBuddah said:


> Little update on my RG7421  Keep an eye out on the Seymour Duncan page...




Man that bad boy is CLEAN.


----------



## sheener19

DarthV said:


> sheener19, did you have the neck built? Love that guitar!



Yeah Chris woods built it all, Marty Bell did the finish, and I found all the hardware and slapped it all together.


----------



## zasam4

reposting my guitar in this thread after reacquiring it last month (sold it 5 years ago)

RG7620


----------



## DavidLopezJr

zasam4 said:


> reposting my guitar in this thread after reacquiring it last month (sold it 5 years ago)


That guitar is actually the one that REALLY got me into 7s  Great to see you have it again.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

that yellow and maple is EPIC!!!! one of my fave 7`s of all time.
why can`t ibanez make that....


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

This reminds me I should post an updated bunch of pics as things have come, and gone!


----------



## JosephEMG

MaxStatic said:


> I'm a dumbass, I never posted pics of this beast when I finished it in here. Yuppers, I'm in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's technically not finished as I still need to source a knob for the volume....



ERMAHGHERD, I know I'm commenting on a two year post but this guitar came out awesome man! Nice grain on the basswood!


----------



## Eclipse

Just played an Ibanez Iron Label S Series 7 string at guitar center and it was a really solid guitar. Highly recommended!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Here's my minty 1990 Japanese UV77MC for ya.


----------



## Jazzedout

Original EDGE 7... nice!!!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Wow! I've never seen a shot of an Edge 7 with (what appears to be) no pitting or finish loss.


----------



## setsuna7

My Premium 827z


----------



## Dani2901

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Here's my minty 1990 Japanese UV77MC for ya.





If you ever let this go... let me know


----------



## IndoRGforme

Can I join the Rg7321 club, but mine is just black. : (


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Dani2901 said:


> If you ever let this go... let me know


The probability is very low that I ever part with this one.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I'm hoping to join the club very soon. But with a proper introduction. its only a RG7321, but it wont be stock for long hehehe. And who the hell wants to see that thing stock anyway.

Oh the amount of work i have to do for these mods. Ibanez should be paying ME!


----------



## Dani2901

ibanezgitarrero said:


> The probability is very low that I ever part with this one.



Das kann ich gut verstehen  Würde ich auch nicht machen. Sieht echt Hammer aus!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Joining the club!



 



 



 



 



 

'02 Ibanez RG7420. 

CL7/LF7 pickups.


----------



## Tommy

Can't believe I've never posted in this thread. 

Here's my RG1527.


----------



## Selkies

Finally decided to join to pick up a Prestige again, ive had plenty of RG7620s, RG7420s, and a RG1527M, but this monster is a completely different story


----------



## Dabo Fett

zasam4 said:


> reposting my guitar in this thread after reacquiring it last month (sold it 5 years ago)
> 
> RG7620



I might have to steal your style with this one


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

some sexy ones in here. but now its my turn! forgive the shitty cell phone pics

















specs:
Hipshot saddles, 
Hipshot locking tuners, 
Earvana compensated nut, 
random neck pup (i dont remember what it is), 
Dimarzio Crunchlab in bridge, 
killpot, 
single volume moved out of the way of my picking hand, 
and some chameleon carbon fiber vinyl wrap i bought off of ebay which i found thanks to bannyd and his thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...bon-fiber-chameleon-green-purple-wrapped.html
which i fvcked up a little in a couple spots and i tried to hide em in these pics


----------



## LetsMosey

^ Wow! That carbon fiber wrap looks awesome!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

LetsMosey said:


> ^ Wow! That carbon fiber wrap looks awesome!



as long as you dont see the spots i ruined lol. the wrap was insanely cheap and easy to use. but i held the heat gun for too long in a couple spots and it kinda melted the texture off. so its kinda smooth lol.

as you can see on the bottom horn here


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

That looks great, congratulations! How did you do the logo? It's obviously above the vinyl wrap, but was it another sticker or a decal, etc.?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

decal. 
Ibanez Guitar Window Decal Sticker 7" Any Color | eBay

dude can do it in other sizes and colors. i chose white to really pop against the wrap. and i left the check mark thingy off because i think it looks better without. like the prestige models


----------



## JosephAOI

Hello there


----------



## Allealex

tank said:


> RG7 EXFX here



You're one lucky b*stard man  Only joking dude she's beautiful, wish I could find one of these one day


----------



## enghell

Hey guys. 

If I may, I'll be entering the club in ten days (on the 25th) when I'm picking up not my first Ibanez (got a SR505, 5 string bass already) but my first Ibanez 7-string, a RGD2127FX. 

Will swap to white Bare Knuckle Warpig pickups before I put any photos on here, hopefully they'll look cool against that matte black body.


----------



## enghell

Alright guys, got my RGD2127FX today. This is my first Ibanez guitar and my first 7 string. This guitar plays very easily and it's just plain awesome, though the stock pickups are a bit muffled and not that awesome. 

But I also received a package from Bare Knuckle Pickups with a pair of ceramic Warpigs and holy .... after swapping pickups this guitar turns into THE metal axe that I've been looking for for years!  Aggressive and clear and just perfect for this guitar. So, now I guess I can finally be a member of the Ibanez 7 Club. 

Oh, a couple of crappy photos (it's night time here so this will have to be for now).


----------



## rockstarazuri




----------



## silent suicide

I have joined the club for the 3e time.
First I had a RG7321, sold that, got a K7 and now I have acquired this rare RG7680.


----------



## Riger




----------



## ibanezgitarrero

A question to the K-7 owners: Do you use the U-bar at all or do you replace it with a regular trem bar?


----------



## 1b4n3z

Yeah, the body's a bit battered and not quite as shiny as it could be, but - for &#8364;340 it is by far the best deal I have ever seen in these parts! The guitar came with a DActivator 7 in the bridge, which I find better for my taste than the 6 string version, featured here:


----------



## Webmaestro

Added this to the family a couple months ago. A 2004 J-Custom 8127VV. My first J-Custom...


----------



## Furtive Glance

MAH FURST IBZ!11


----------



## Uno Mas

Webmaestro, great looking J Custom. I am extremely jealous!


----------



## teamSKDM

quick question.. any ibby 7's around here anyones stainless refretted?


----------



## Webmaestro

teamSKDM said:


> quick question.. any ibby 7's around here anyones stainless refretted?



I wish. One of my RG1527's is at Livewire right now getting a complete fretboard swap. I asked him if he'd do stainless, but he said no


----------



## 7stringDemon

Riger said:


>



BLAAAAAAAASPHEMYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

Nice K-7 dude


----------



## MadYarpen

Hello, I wanted to joint the club, can I? Here is my NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...rst-seven-pointy-ibanez-content-xpt707fx.html


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Rocking out at a show right after I got my ARZ307...definitely a great guitar!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I bought this just to join the club.


----------



## silent suicide

ibanezgitarrero said:


> A question to the K-7 owners: Do you use the U-bar at all or do you replace it with a regular trem bar?



I use it, for subtle accents, but for divebombs I use the normal trem bar.


----------



## seveneights

what guitar case or gig bag would you guys recommend for a thin profile Japanese s7420?


----------



## Universe74

Muh SIX27FD


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Modded ARZ307. Evo in bridge, Blaze in neck


----------



## Scarab76

<font color="Red">


----------



## Scarab76

my second 7..crappy mobilecam though


----------



## Wyvern Claw

I've technically been in this club since I bought my old 7620 last year, but since I never posted it and it's now sold, I figured I'd make my entry with this guitar that has become one of my absolute favorites. Even my cats enjoy it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

SIR27FD IPT

String gauge: .11 - .62
Tuning: AEADGBE
Neck: Nitro Wizard-7 3pc Maple/Bubinga neck 
Body: Mahogany 
Fretboard: Bound Rosewood, Jumbo frets 
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard-7 bridge 
Neck pup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
Bridge pup: DiMarzio PAF 7 (H)
Hardware: Cosmo black
Camera: Crap phone


----------



## srouth1960

Ibanez RG1077 XL


----------



## ev_o

Just picked this up off the bay. Best condition I've seen one of these in. Almost mint!


----------



## Grindspine

I got my Ibanez RGD Prestige last summer; I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up here...

Here's a pic of it along with my B.C. Rich USA Warlock NT and modified old B.C. Rich Virgin.


----------



## Chuck

Here are my Ibby 7s!









First is a 1991 540S7, 1998 Universe UV777BK, and a 1999 RG7421


----------



## noj

My ibby 7321 i bought a couple weeks ago  tape on the pups was just to give me an idea of how it would look when i order new ones!


----------



## inslysik

My sexy RGA7 with dimarzio Crunch/Liqui

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644488068824/

better pictures on that link!


----------



## Lionel Draco

My Ibanez J Custom 8527z in Black Onyx, my first Ibanez and 7 string. Sexier than Amber Heard.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez ARZ307


----------



## alvaro89

That's mine:






I still have to make better pictures of it..


----------



## Deception

My Ibanez RGD7421


----------



## Jazzedout

alvaro89 said:


> That's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make better pictures of it..



Nice!! Was this a white Universe? What's the story behind it?


----------



## alvaro89

Jazzedout said:


> Nice!! Was this a white Universe? What's the story behind it?



I'd like to say it was, but it is an UV7PWH Neck with headstock painted, UV7PWH pickups (I still keep the white pickguard) and UV7BK body. It looks like an UV7PBK, it's something quite rare...

I bought it on ebay some months ago, I'm very happy with it but I would love to have it white like the original UV7PWH, that was my favorite 7 strings since always.. BTW I'm gonna paint it this summer xD I will post some pictures before and after 

Thank you for your comment !


----------



## noj

Got another RG7321 today! Going to start modding them soon 



[/IMG]


----------



## AdamRogo

My MIJ S7420 in Black Pearl. Evo7 in the bridge, sounds great!

Trem was blocked by AVH.


----------



## danpluso

Here is my RG7321 that I sold a few weeks ago 

But I'll be back in business once I get my prestige


----------



## metalstrike

My RGD2127Z with SD Nazgul/Sentient



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272575-ngd-ibanez-rgd2127z.html#post4065624


----------



## noj

^^^Nice!!! Love RGD's


----------



## slim231990

RG7321 (Slime) BKP Warpigs
UV777 (Alien) BKP Black Hawks


----------



## ToS

I guess this will do as entrance card - need to make more pictures, though


----------



## flaherz09

My first a '99 MIJ 7421 and I love it! Liquifire/Crunch Lab set. Might put Hipshot Locking tuners, Hipshot Bridge (ordered direct), and DiMarzio Ionizers in it but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## SonicBlur

I really, really love this RG927QM Premium!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

im back in!!









i modded the hell out of the bridge


----------



## Randy D




----------



## Crooked Groove Mutant

My S5527QFX


----------



## Kunu

ToS said:


> I guess this will do as entrance card - need to make more pictures, though



:O shiiiet


----------



## Decon87

Ibanez RGD7421 with BKP Aftermath set. I'm looking to get a Prestige RGD2127FX to replace this thing since I've ran into a few problems with it, but it's doing its job for the time being.

By the way, anyone that owns a Prestige RGD2127 and has owned/played an RGD7321, are you able to tell me the difference in quality? I'm still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Shredenvain

Long time member, but I am just now getting around to posting my guitars.

Ibanez MIJ RG7621 W/Blaze in the bridge.




Ibanez MIJ RG7620VK




Ibanez ARZ7FM


----------



## knet370

fresh from japan
with camera flash









under florescent light

















will take outdoor pics one i get my dslr back.


----------



## unclejemima218

the old girl


----------



## viniko

Decon87 said:


> Ibanez RGD7421 with BKP Aftermath set. I'm looking to get a Prestige RGD2127FX to replace this thing since I've ran into a few problems with it, but it's doing its job for the time being.
> 
> By the way, anyone that owns a Prestige RGD2127 and has owned/played an RGD7321, are you able to tell me the difference in quality? I'm still trying to figure that out.



Can you tell what kind of problems you had? I'v bought one of these, just waiting the mail.


----------



## BusinessMan

Here's mine! Love it to death and plays amazing. Going to change it to a nazgul/sentient setup sometime soon.


----------



## lithomateo

Here's mine and she rocks my world now!...hehe...i call her Buruberu, a japanese made beauty!...im also planning to change her pups with SD Pegasus/Sentient...

Cheers!


----------



## Churchie777

Shitty pic but you get the idea lol


----------



## Cloudy

Man a UV777GR so much want

Now I REALLY dont like you 

So jelly man, sick geets!


----------



## Churchie777

^^ just to annoy ya more i sold this to a mate a couple years ago and recently got it back from him as a gift....2 dings other than that she's mint...come at me bro  







(mate will be getting rewarded)


----------



## Vrollin

I don't have this thing out nearly as much as I should...


----------



## Cloudy

Churchie777 said:


> ^^ just to annoy ya more i sold this to a mate a couple years ago and recently got it back from him as a gift....2 dings other than that she's mint...come at me bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mate will be getting rewarded)



You've got a sweet buddy there then, like hell I'd give that back to you


----------



## MemphisHawk

ATD UV77MC. Had it for about 3 months now. I use a TV for computer monitor with unbalanced color, so sorry if it looks weird.


----------



## Apollo240

And on the way:


----------



## charlessalvacion

Awesome guitars!


----------



## MemphisHawk

How is there not an owners thread for all the great RGDs that are floating around out there. Let's see your guitar, modifications, or anything else RGD related. GO!


Mine is a plain stock RGD7UC that I have played every day since October 8th when I bought it. I have tendinitis in my left hand and I am supposed to lay of guitar, but the RGD Prestige is something that can't be reckoned with!

Here's mine.











With friends







I wanna see all the fricking RGDs in here!


----------



## narad

MemphisHawk said:


> With friends



Ah, that's your pic? That's some desktop wallpaper level stuff!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Yeah, That's mine. I suppose I could retake it with no computer in the background.


----------



## stevo1




----------



## Churchie777

NGD Soon


----------



## Hachetjoel

I want an RGD so bad, but no one will sell me theirs :,(


----------



## DIM3S0UL

@stevo1 
is the Prestige/Ibanez logo really just a sticker or are you going to spray it on ? Cause i got myself a Prestige RG (no RGD) and want to refinish it too. 

And btw = gorgeous colour at your RGD


----------



## stevo1

It's a decal. It's going under clear coats. Thanks man!


----------



## narad

MemphisHawk said:


> Yeah, That's mine. I suppose I could retake it with no computer in the background.



Well I mean, it still needs to compete with cleavage and outer space, but for a guitar collection - awesome!


----------



## Thorerges

Very nice guitar collection you have there sir.


----------



## DiezelMonster

This is my parts RGD that still is not painted. Its a body from Perle guitars with 7620 hardware. I put a Nazgul and Sentient in it. Next step is paint and a refret with stainless frets.

I love the mods to these guitars. The blue one looks badass! What paint did you use?

Cheers.


----------



## Matt_D_

I miss my RGD dearly. Its back in Australia  I'll pick it up next year... love the necks, but the finish is ridiculously terrible. I've come to terms with just re-finishing it at some point!


----------



## Shredmon

i just love RGDs, here is my 2127FX, modded with a Seymour Duncan Sentient/Pegasus Set. 
greets


----------



## stevo1

DiezelMonster said:


> This is my parts RGD that still is not painted. Its a body from Perle guitars with 7620 hardware. I put a Nazgul and Sentient in it. Next step is paint and a refret with stainless frets.
> 
> I love the mods to these guitars. The blue one looks badass! What paint did you use?
> 
> Cheers.



Idk man, haha. I Got the paint done professionally.


----------



## s2k9k

Just recently sold mine to user The Orange Channel


----------



## MemphisHawk

What made you decide to sell?


----------



## DiezelMonster

Where did you get the magnum lock tuners? They look badass


----------



## MemphisHawk

They came on the RGD7UC standard. I imagine you could order from any Gotoh Dealer.


----------



## s2k9k

MemphisHawk said:


> What made you decide to sell?



I was GASing for an RG2228A


----------



## s2k9k

DiezelMonster said:


> Where did you get the magnum lock tuners? They look badass



philadelphialuthiertools.com


----------



## vkw619

Here is mine I got in early fall. I am trying to figure out which pickups to put it in right now. I'm leaning towards juggs but I'm gonna wait and weigh out my options. This guitar has got me back into playing so much so that I feel my skills actually starting to improve. God these guitars are perfect!



















Anyone have pickup suggestions that give that Jugg clarity? Something for straight rhythm based tones for a bridge pickup?


----------



## s2k9k

I can recommend a Blaze Custom in the bridge.


----------



## vkw619

s2k9k said:


> I can recommend a Blaze Custom in the bridge.



I'll def look into it!

Come on guys! There has to be more of us out there! I've seen some pretty cool RGD mods, lets get them all in one place!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Little bit of green never hurt.


----------



## vkw619

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Little bit of green never hurt.



Which pups are those? Those look great!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

vkw619 said:


> Which pups are those? Those look great!



D'Activator bridge, Air Norton neck. My personal favorite basswood combo


----------



## cardinal

Had issues with a DCM100 but should have another on the way. 

I suddenly really want an RGD7UC, too...


----------



## Shredmon

what kind of issues? yeah, the RGD7UC sooo nice....


----------



## cardinal

Shredmon said:


> what kind of issues? yeah, the RGD7UC sooo nice....



Crack running between one bridge post and the pickup cavity.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

I figured this would be the best place for a discussion like this - how much further do you guys think Ibanez will take the RGD line? Seeing as its beloved brother, the RGA, was almost entirely discontinued, do you think it will go the way of the white rhino, or will we see more finishes next year? I personally love the satin finish, but do you think we'll get gloss+ibanez galaxy colors, or are they going to stay with bat mobile-sleekness?


----------



## Shredmon

wow Cardinal, thats a bummer, i hope everything turns out fine man 
and @GiveUpGuitar, i really hope they expand the RGD line with new colours and more models in general, i also hope they bring back Prestige RGAs (6s and 7s), that would be so awesome, but lets wait for NAMM, lets see what they really come up with.
greets


----------



## Randy

Not produced by Ibanez but people into the RGD shape might appreciate it.

RGD8 I built last year:


----------



## Grindspine

Mine is a stock 2127z, but I did just add a Fender Active Halo guitar wall hanger!











I did add a graphite Couch seatbelt strap too!











I don't even know what this elastic band thing is, but it is great for muting the strings behind the nut!






It's not really an RGD mod, but I did get it a 3727 as a friend!


----------



## vkw619

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I figured this would be the best place for a discussion like this - how much further do you guys think Ibanez will take the RGD line? Seeing as its beloved brother, the RGA, was almost entirely discontinued, do you think it will go the way of the white rhino, or will we see more finishes next year? I personally love the satin finish, but do you think we'll get gloss+ibanez galaxy colors, or are they going to stay with bat mobile-sleekness?




I'm DYING to get my hands on a RGD 6 string. I'd love them to bring those back as well as more matte colors. I think it looks great on the RGDs. I love the Dino Red color (even if I don't think I've ever heard a FF song before) and I wasn't huge on the Purple on the other RGD2127 so I'm hoping they get a nice upgrade this upcoming year for sure!


----------



## cardinal

I fear this thread will get locked if it goes down the wish-list road. But man I hope they switch to the Lo Pro 7 next year. 

And I haven't heard a Fear Factory song in 15 years, but I still love the Dino sig.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

This thread needs more purple RGDs!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Does anyone know what type of pot is in the UC? Gonna do a push pull coil split this weekend (250K,500K, etc)


----------



## cardinal

Surely 500k unless they used the BKP pots which are slightly higher, I think. But they wouldn't use 250k with regular humbuckers


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Given the amount of recent NGD's involving the beloved piezo-equipped Ibanez Prestiges which were short lived and now rare, I thought I'd start a thread for owners to share pics of their guitars and maybe share their acquisition stories!

*For all owners of Ibanez models: RG2027X, RG2127X, RG7-CST, RG6-CST, RG2020X, RG2120X, RG1620X, RG1820X, RG1520G, RG1520GK, S2020X, S2120X, and SA420X, as well as any J-Custom with a Double-Edge equipped bridge.*

Feel free to post pics and stories!

I'll start off with the first post. I'm an owner of an RG2027X, and I'll share a little background first and then pics!

Like many others, since I saw that Wes Borland demo with his piezo equipped 7 string, I immediately lusted for one. Thing is however, I originally thought he was playing an RG2027X, and thus that became one of my dream guitars. I later found out it's actually an RG7-CST, which I couldn't even dream of given how rare and expensive they are. I like the Vintage Violin finish better on the 2027 anyway.

So fast forward to last year...I spotted a beat up one on eBay for 800 and placed a bid on it thinking that that's the cheapest I'll ever hope to find one, and they only come up rarely so I thought buy it. Turns out the seller reposted it and sold it to someone else. I was really let down...

Until a month later, after I had posted a WTB for a 2027X, I got a PM from a member here about one in decent condition. And for 900! I was literally in heaven! 3 weeks later I was finally a proud owner!

Condition was 7.8/10. It looks much better now that I've polished it with a compound to remove scratches and swirl marks and now I'd call it an 8/10. Some chips around the edges but nothing crazy. I'm happy with it!

Only mods are a Duncan Distortion in the bridge form previous owner, and I performed the KJG mod (swapped the 2 way mini switch for a 3 way) to allow the blending of piezo and mags.

Here are the pics from when I got her last February:

































With the new 3 way switch:













I now have GAS for a 6 string with a piezo


----------



## mag8

I got one recently. The 2020x has always been on my list (i'm not a 7 stringer), but never shows up. This 2027x showed up and I was quick to get it: RG2027x | Ibanez Guitars, Mods and Stuff

For my 6 strings needs i have the S2020x S 2020 X AV | Ibanez Guitars, Mods and Stuff


----------



## slapnutz

Lolz, I swear sometimes I really think SS.org wants me to smash my monitor in jealously.

I was barely able to get past the x2 2027x threads, not sure I can last in this one... some sell me a 2127x!!!


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

slapnutz said:


> Lolz, I swear sometimes I really think SS.org wants me to smash my monitor in jealously.
> 
> I was barely able to get past the x2 2027x threads, not sure I can last in this one... some sell me a 2127x!!!



There was a 2127X on eBay last week! I think it's gone now...


----------



## slapnutz

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> There was a 2127X on eBay last week! I think it's gone now...



Dude I know... I know.... spent the last +1year searching and poof... it came and went in a few days.


----------



## TMatt142

Hi guys! Went on my quest to find a CST a few years back. Luckily through MG.org, one of the forum members on there had one just sitting. I totally lucked out as my search lasted all of 2 weeks. I had bought a CT thinking I'd never find a CST and as the cards played out, this one popped up!. It's in pristine condition! Not a nick or scratch on it. The only thing I did was re-route the ground for the piezo as it is pretty short Makes taking the trem out for maintenance a PIA. Now I can take it out and get it out of the way to some degree.


----------



## odibrom

Hi. Thanks to Slipknotkornfan for opening this thread. I am a happy owner of an RG2027XVV since Jan2002. Bought it 1st hand when it came out but it took 1 month to get to my hands.

Since then, she (yes, she's a she) has suffered a few dings in my hands, most out of accidents and some really gave me a heartbreak, but that's life and one has to move on with it. I do care for my guitars, however, this one seams to be prone to suffer:

2 major dings, one in the headstock and one in the body, near the jack, both of them due to accidents.
The tremolo's base plate had to be replaced by a new one in 2009 (?) because the original one broke near the high string's knife, leaving it without much support. had to remove all saddles from original bridge and replace them on the new base plate. The tremolo's block has to be the original one, since there is a small PCB board that gathers the saddles' wires from the piezos, that is bolted to that block, so no block upgrade is available for this LoPro Edge.
The piezos' pre-amp phase switch have been wrecked by my hands on the first pickup swap (my first pickup swap back in 2003 more or less), but since it worked, I was fine with it. Last year I replaced the whole pre-amp for a new one, it's an LR Baggs Control-X pre-amp for those who may need. It comes already packed with the KJG mod! heheeh, though I had it before this swap.
One or two weeks ago, I broke the original tremolo arm inside its pocket. Luckily, since I had to buy an entire LoPro edge tremolo, I have some spare parts, and the arm was one of them. I had to dismantle the tremolo in order to punch out the broken piece, so I took the opportunity to clean it up a little and reorder the saddles. An old tooth brush works wonders here...
Original volume pot was swap 'cause it was adding noise
Mix output / Mags jack needs a replacement also.

Now for the mods:

The KJG mod was done and it worked fine before the pre-amp swap, so does that count as a mod?
As mentioned before on other threads, mine already had a DA set and an AirNorton+Evo set. Currently it is with the first set I gave her, the Blaze Neck+Custom set.

And for wirings, besides the original one + the KJG mod, I have already experimented

Neck Serial
Neck Parallel (old), Neck Split (actual)
Neck Serial + Bridge Serial (parallel mix)
Bridge Parallel (old), Bridge Split (actual)
Bridge Serial

I think I prefer the Coil split for its bigger contrast in tone (when compared to the parallel wiring) and therefore a wider range of applications... A few more ideas are to be explored in the future, like adding push-pull pots for whatever I may come up to.

So, sorry for this long testament, I thought I'd share my guitar's story, here are her picks:
from 2005









Today





















And some details of her injuries:




The major ding near the jack. I had the guitar inside its gigbag and it slipped out of my shoulder. When I opened the gigbag, bang, my heart fell to the ground...





Here we can see the tremolo's arm piece broken inside its pocket... it is already fixed and the guitar restringed...


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

odibrom said:


> The tremolo's block has to be the original one, since there is a small PCB board that gathers the saddles' wires from the piezos, that is bolted to that block, so no block upgrade is available for this LoPro Edge.



Your 2027x is lovely Odibrom, got a real sweet grain to it.

Interestingly enough, my 2027x came with an upgraded trem block. It has a big brass block that was put in by a previous owner. I guess somehow they separated the PCB board from the original trem block and secured it with an electrical tape harness on the new block. I'll show you what it looks like. It works pretty well!









and TMatt142: You're one lucky SOB!


----------



## odibrom

Yeah, the block thing can be dealt with that way. Mines PCB board is also covered with electrical tape.

Your's grain is also pretty nice, but these are hard to shoot, they are very light quality dependent. My photos came from my phone...

Oh, and in these last 12 years I had the opportunity to buy 2 more, one in 2nd hand and one new old stock. At those times I thought I didn't needed those since I already had one. Next time the opportunity shows, I'll grab it.


----------



## daveyisgreat

Hi everyone! I just recently got a new to me 1997 Ibanez Universe, the silver dot version. It's awesome! 

So I thought it would be the equally awesome to have a thread for everyone post a picture of their Ibanez Universe! Let's do it! Post your Ibanez UVs!

Better pictures will be coming! But for now, this not as good picture will have to do:


----------



## slapnutz

Can I clarify with the mods why the Double Edge trem thread was merged with RG7? 

I know that technically SOME of these guitars are 7 String RG models but surely we can afford a little server pace for us poor Piezo geeks to geekout and get jelly in sharing and discussing Double-Edge guitars? (which i'm sure most fans will agree isnt simply just another RG7).

I was hoping to have a central update pool in checking out more Piezo specific RG7 AND S guitars, rather than scanning to non-relevant posts. (nothing against non-piezo models)


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

slapnutz said:


> Can I clarify with the mods why the Double Edge trem thread was merged with RG7?
> 
> I know that technically SOME of these guitars are 7 String RG models but surely we can afford a little server pace for us poor Piezo geeks to geekout and get jelly in sharing and discussing Double-Edge guitars? (which i'm sure most fans will agree isnt simply just another RG7).
> 
> I was hoping to have a central update pool in checking out more Piezo specific RG7 AND S guitars, rather than scanning to non-relevant posts. (nothing against non-piezo models)



As creator of that thread I second this.

The purpose for the Double-Edge thread was for _all_ piezo equipped Ibanez guitars, which in technicality includes _more_ 6 string models than 7 string anyways...

It was a nice thread to see all the rare piezo models which were available over 10 years ago.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

slapnutz said:


> Can I clarify with the mods why the Double Edge trem thread was merged with RG7?
> 
> I know that technically SOME of these guitars are 7 String RG models but surely we can afford a little server pace for us poor Piezo geeks to geekout and get jelly in sharing and discussing Double-Edge guitars? (which i'm sure most fans will agree isnt simply just another RG7).
> 
> I was hoping to have a central update pool in checking out more Piezo specific RG7 AND S guitars, rather than scanning to non-relevant posts. (nothing against non-piezo models)





SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> As creator of that thread I second this.
> 
> The purpose for the Double-Edge thread was for _all_ piezo equipped Ibanez guitars, which in technicality includes _more_ 6 string models than 7 string anyways...
> 
> It was a nice thread to see all the rare piezo models which were available over 10 years ago.


----------



## odibrom

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> As creator of that thread I second this.
> 
> The purpose for the Double-Edge thread was for _all_ piezo equipped Ibanez guitars, which in technicality includes _more_ 6 string models than 7 string anyways...
> 
> It was a nice thread to see all the rare piezo models which were available over 10 years ago.



THIS!...


----------



## vkw619

Randy said:


> Not produced by Ibanez but people into the RGD shape might appreciate it.
> 
> RGD8 I built last year:



Whats the wood on this? 
Possibly full specs?


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

And on top of the whole 6 string/7 string deal, my thread was dealing with both RG and S models... not just RG7's


----------



## technomancer

Pretty sure this has been covered repeatedly, we're not having a thread for each model from a manufacturer, Ibanez or anyone else. This thread is for Ibanez 7 string guitars.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

technomancer said:


> Pretty sure this has been covered repeatedly, we're not having a thread for each model from a manufacturer, Ibanez or anyone else. This thread is for Ibanez 7 string guitars.



No worries, my apologies


----------



## technomancer

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> No worries, my apologies



No problem, would have chimed in sooner but just saw the posts asking about it


----------



## daveyisgreat

Here's my new-to-me Universe Silver Dot! It's awesome!


----------



## Shredmon

congrats man! that universe shure looks classy


----------



## s4tch

daveyisgreat said:


> Here's my new-to-me Universe Silver Dot! It's awesome!



Tasty. You should do a proper NGD thread for it, buddy.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Well I went lookingg for my RGD thread, and here it is sort of.

I was going to say. if there is one thing I am finding out, it's that this matte finish on the RGD is super thin and easy to chip to bare wood.


----------



## beyondcosmos

Addie5150 said:


> MY Ibanez2127z with a BKP warpig in the bridge & a nailbomb in the neck.



This is by far one of the nicest Ibanez 7 strings I've ever seen, both with your finish and the pickups you have in it.

How does the Warpig sound? I would love an active EMG equipped Ibanez 7, but the hype people are giving the BKP Warpigs and Aftermaths is making me think I should consider those as well.


----------



## littlebadboy

I thought his was the best place to ask especially that I'm new with 7-strings... what would be the best string set for a 7-string? I only have a humble RG7321. I only drop-A on the 7th string. I actually started a thread but things got complicated such as considering the fretboard length and all. So what is a good string set for my use and tune setting? I was thinking of the Ernie Ball Cobalt with 010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .062. I tried something on right now but the 7th string is noodley after dropping to A.


----------



## Maverick187

My RG7321


----------



## 7stringDemon

^ Can hardly call that an RG7321 anymore, can you? 

Great work man. Did you do it yourself or get it done professionally?


----------



## hvdh

mistake


----------



## hvdh

Who made this body?



Randy said:


> Not produced by Ibanez but people into the RGD shape might appreciate it.
> 
> RGD8 I built last year:


----------



## herbmystic

I might be adding another one in the coming days (for a steal)... Just need to organise some money


----------



## Grindspine

I am not sure if I posted in this thread after getting my RG3727 as a friend for my RGD2127...


----------



## JmCastor

Super immaculate 98' 7620 VK, loaded with juggs and a brass block. Proper NGD will come when I receive my 91' 550 this Friday


----------



## fogcutter

Can I get in here too? Here's my J. Custom seven I got last spring, and I haven't put it down since. I may replace the 707s at some point but I'm enjoying how noiseless they are. This one came from the Japan J. Custom shop and has a really cool transparent gunmetal-type finish over the swamp ash body. It's very resonant, I knew I had to have it when I got my hands on it in the store. 

I've been an RG guy for longer than I care to admit ... But I really enjoyed scrolling through this thread and seeing some of these fine machines!


----------



## PBGas

fogcutter said:


> Can I get in here too? Here's my J. Custom seven I got last spring, and I haven't put it down since. I may replace the 707s at some point but I'm enjoying how noiseless they are. This one came from the Japan J. Custom shop and has a really cool transparent gunmetal-type finish over the swamp ash body. It's very resonant, I knew I had to have it when I got my hands on it in the store.
> 
> I've been an RG guy for longer than I care to admit ... But I really enjoyed scrolling through this thread and seeing some of these fine machines!



That is absolutely beautiful. I think that is some kind of Rock Inn custom like 1 of 5? Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Yep! Very rare Swamp Ash Body J-custom 7.


----------



## vkw619

Grindspine said:


> I am not sure if I posted in this thread after getting my RG3727 as a friend for my RGD2127...



Dude, such a sweet setup you have there.
Ultra random question that someone can maybe answer,
what stands are those? They look freaking sweet.


----------



## fogcutter

PBGas said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. I think that is some kind of Rock Inn custom like 1 of 5? Amazing! Congrats!



Thanks! Yes, that's what I understand. They made a handful of these to be sold at one of the famed Tokyo guitar shops (you could very well be right about Rock Inn). I do my best to keep it in great shape ... but at the same time these guitars are meant to be PLAYED, which is why I love them. 

I also have an RG570 from like 1998 which has a basswood body, and I think in comparison swamp ash is an excellent body wood for RG bodies, I hope they use it more in the future. Especially on a seven, it has a nice tight resonant character. 

Of course that's just my opinion and could be total BS; I have no idea if other people detect the same thing!


----------



## jerm

NGD RG1527Z: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/290341-ngd-ibanez-rg1527z.html





















Just ordered some Dimarzio Super Distortion 7 and Liquirefire 7. Should sound sweet. The stock pickups suckkkkk


----------



## RavenNight

RGD2127FX BK aftermaths


----------



## drag_the_waters

Hey! Im Murray, new to the site, check out my rg 







2013 Ibanez RG7420 with a cracked mirror pick guard
I love white guitars for some reason but this seemed so bland, after a week of it bugging me I got different knobs, then got a mirror guard on ebay.ca with the intention of cracking the hell out of it! happy with the way it turned out, I have never seen a guard like this, at least not on a RG!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Went from standard RGD7UC 







Then this....







...to ridiculous RGD7UC. My wife and I did a Patina Pink paint with a hand drawn 'pick guard' over it.






















Once I find the Prestige Ibanez logo to cut out ( or make my own) I'll do the head stock to match.


----------



## aesthyrian

That hand drawn pickguard is awesome!


----------



## shadowlife

drag_the_waters said:


> Hey! Im Murray, new to the site, check out my rg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Ibanez RG7420 with a cracked mirror pick guard
> I love white guitars for some reason but this seemed so bland, after a week of it bugging me I got different knobs, then got a mirror guard on ebay.ca with the intention of cracking the hell out of it! happy with the way it turned out, I have never seen a guard like this, at least not on a RG!



Totally badass.


----------



## Jammer

Here are my 2 faves.


----------



## PBGas

Did you have to route the pickups cavity to fit the covered humbuckers? Looks great!


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Wow! This thread contains a lot of eye candy!


----------



## PunchLine

drag_the_waters said:


> Hey! Im Murray, new to the site, check out my rg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Ibanez RG7420 with a cracked mirror pick guard
> I love white guitars for some reason but this seemed so bland, after a week of it bugging me I got different knobs, then got a mirror guard on ebay.ca with the intention of cracking the hell out of it! happy with the way it turned out, I have never seen a guard like this, at least not on a RG!



I love this look


----------



## PunchLine

Addie5150 said:


> MY Ibanez2127z with a BKP warpig in the bridge & a nailbomb in the neck.



This is so awesome. I think I'll get an RGD soon...


----------



## PunchLine

sheener19 said:


> Not sure if this counts but here is mine


----------



## Schaug

Thought I'd share my newcomer here.


----------



## Maverick187

7stringDemon said:


> ^ Can hardly call that an RG7321 anymore, can you?
> 
> Great work man. Did you do it yourself or get it done professionally?



Haha yeah I suppose by appearance! but underneath its still your bog standard $200 RG7321. Had it done by a luthier near where I live. Took a little bit of trial and error as not many people make reverse headstock 27" scale necks, but its turned out well, glad you like it!


----------



## Zeus1907

I'm new to the Ibanez club. Bought my first Ibanez last week. RGD7UC. 
Got here Friday and I've been playing it as much as I can.


----------



## MikeH

Back up in here, bitches! RG7421WNF. Going to install some SD's in it soon.


----------



## jamesfarrell

Incoming. Tomorrow. Where do you guys get those pickguards from? Also does anybody know where to get drop in replacement locking tuners for this. I can drill if I have to but would rather not as I'm lazy.


----------



## ShiftKey

Jammer said:


> Here are my 2 faves.



The 6 sting jem needs to be swapped with a low pro equipped one or my OCD will drive me mad!!!


----------



## Q247




----------



## I Shot JR

Bout a month late but whatevs
RG7421WH, installed a PAF7 in the bridge.
Sorry for the crap pics, they were taken with a 3ds


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## TruckstopChuckie

I'm in, again.

UV777bk.


----------



## LongJustin

Hi guys, here's my new 99' RG7620M. In the nearest future i want to install Painkiller/Cold Sweat pickups and something like natural crimson red finish.


----------



## beyondcosmos

LongJustin said:


> Hi guys, here's my new 99' RG7620M. In the nearest future i want to install Painkiller/Cold Sweat pickups and something like natural crimson red finish.



Dude, how rare are the RG7620Ms ?! I know there are only like, 17 or 18 RG7680s, so I feel like the RG7620Ms (the ones that came from the Ibanez Factory with mahogany bodies and weren't modded later, at least) were also made lower in numbers.


----------



## Andrew_s197




----------



## LongJustin

beyondcosmos said:


> Dude, how rare are the RG7620Ms ?! I know there are only like, 17 or 18 RG7680s, so I feel like the RG7620Ms (the ones that came from the Ibanez Factory with mahogany bodies and weren't modded later, at least) were also made lower in numbers.



I don't know exactly, they were made in limited edition for several Japanese stores, maybe like other limited series - 50-100 guitars, maybe more. Over the past few years I have seen only 3 guitars in CIS


----------



## beyondcosmos

LongJustin said:


> I don't know exactly, they were made in limited edition for several Japanese stores, maybe like other limited series - 50-100 guitars, maybe more. Over the past few years I have seen only 3 guitars in CIS



Yea, I imagined it was only in the 50-100 range. Sick find in that regard, hope it serves you well!


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

TruckstopChuckie said:


> Got this today. One of the new RG7420, with a pickup upgrade. Out with the stock pickups, in with a couple of DiMarzio's - PAF7 in the neck and Air Norton 7 in the bridge. Sounds terrific!
> 
> Gonna try with a pair of white strat knobs. The black dome knobs looks weird now with the white pickups.



Though I have a UV7 now, I still bang my head now and then for letting this one go. I like white guitars!


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

My 7 couple


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

pawn shop rescue!











http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...rescue-makeover-ibanez-s7420.html#post4397915


----------



## TokyoRoger

Recently purchased a UV70P after having had serious GAS for it quite some time. It is a beautiful guitar (I think) and plays like a dream. Pictured on its own and together with its cousin the JEM505 (which is also a wonderful guitar).

The UV70P came to me with a slight neck alignment problem but it was fixed without hesitation by the Swedish country rep Crafton (thanks Magnus!).

Now I just need to practise some more...


----------



## Belesevarius

ust got a used RG7321 in the used section of guitar center for 150 bucks shipped to my door. first time seven and my first ibanez. really loving the neck. the only thing that screams used to me is a crack in the binding near the first fret. other than that it's a great guitar. within an hour of owning however i went out and bought some strat knobs. i think it looks cleaner and it's more functional than dome knobs in my opinion. just really needs a pickup swap. i'm not too sure yet but i was thinking about going the active route this time around. never tried actives.


----------



## FlagNorFail




----------



## vkw619

FlagNorFail said:


>



What on earth is that?

Isn't that the guitarist for Emmure's LACS?


----------



## cip 123

Just wondering how the Ibanez Prestige 7 necks feel? are they pretty similar to the 6 string prestige's? 

I'm thinking about trading my 6 for a 7


----------



## vkw619

cip 123 said:


> Just wondering how the Ibanez Prestige 7 necks feel? are they pretty similar to the 6 string prestige's?
> 
> I'm thinking about trading my 6 for a 7



Depends on the model honestly.

What is the 6 you have and the 7 you want to trade too?


----------



## aesthyrian

FlagNorFail said:


>



You can't just post photo's like that with no explanation or back story, no way you are getting off that easy! Where's the NGD thread for it? That thing is seriously awesome!


----------



## cip 123

vkw619 said:


> Depends on the model honestly.
> 
> What is the 6 you have and the 7 you want to trade too?



I've got an RG2550, I thought most Ibanez 7's had the same neck shape or am I wrong? 

I'd go for any really, RG, RGD, S. I can't give much detail on what i want as I'm not really an ibanez guy haha. I got mine on a trade and its just really comfortable to play.


----------



## vkw619

cip 123 said:


> I've got an RG2550, I thought most Ibanez 7's had the same neck shape or am I wrong?
> 
> I'd go for any really, RG, RGD, S. I can't give much detail on what i want as I'm not really an ibanez guy haha. I got mine on a trade and its just really comfortable to play.




I would really recommend the RGD! Love the body shape and the extra inch really helps in lower tunings. If thats not really your style, I can't recommend the 752FX enough! I love my 652 and the necks of the 752 are a bit thinner than the RGD (I believe) but the 752 uses a 25.5 scale as opposed to the RGDs 26.5 extended scale.


----------



## cip 123

vkw619 said:


> I would really recommend the RGD! Love the body shape and the extra inch really helps in lower tunings. If thats not really your style, I can't recommend the 752FX enough! I love my 652 and the necks of the 752 are a bit thinner than the RGD (I believe) but the 752 uses a 25.5 scale as opposed to the RGDs 26.5 extended scale.



Thanks, I'm on the fence about the RGD, I only really stay in standard on 7's so 25.5 is fine but I do pick fairly hard and don't like floppy strings.

The 752 looks really nice, I do need a floyd but i've seen they do one with the Edge so thats great.


----------



## andremacedo

I have an Ibanez 1077XL in mint condition.


----------



## cip 123

Damn thats a nice 1077


----------



## vkw619

cip 123 said:


> Thanks, I'm on the fence about the RGD, I only really stay in standard on 7's so 25.5 is fine but I do pick fairly hard and don't like floppy strings.
> 
> The 752 looks really nice, I do need a floyd but i've seen they do one with the Edge so thats great.



I wouldn't hesitate at all with the RGD! I love mine. I have been thinking of selling it soon, but thats just because the GAS is ever present. But I do believe its the nicests guitar I've played and I have played quite a few higher end guitars.


----------



## cip 123

vkw619 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate at all with the RGD! I love mine. I have been thinking of selling it soon, but thats just because the GAS is ever present. But I do believe its the nicests guitar I've played and I have played quite a few higher end guitars.




I'll definitely look in to it, do you know what 1527's are like?

I'm just looking for something that feels as close to my 6(a 2550) but obviously a 7 string.


----------



## vkw619

cip 123 said:


> I'll definitely look in to it, do you know what 1527's are like?
> 
> I'm just looking for something that feels as close to my 6(a 2550) but obviously a 7 string.



Unfortunately, I've never played a 1527 but I believe the necks on those are a bit thinner than what you currently have and then the RGD neck is a bit rounder. I know the thinnest neck you can currently get would be on a 752 from a Prestige Ibby 7


----------



## cip 123

vkw619 said:


> Unfortunately, I've never played a 1527 but I believe the necks on those are a bit thinner than what you currently have and then the RGD neck is a bit rounder. I know the thinnest neck you can currently get would be on a 752 from a Prestige Ibby 7



Thanks for the help, I'm just desperately needing a 7 again now, so I'll just see what I can get haha.

Wish Ibanez did more maple boards (or anything apart from rosewood) but I can only see the 1527M which is super rare here.


----------



## ItWillDo

cip 123 said:


> Thanks for the help, I'm just desperately needing a 7 again now, so I'll just see what I can get haha.
> 
> Wish Ibanez did more maple boards (or anything apart from rosewood) but I can only see the 1527M which is super rare here.



Amen to that. 

A white RGD2127MFX would be heaven!


----------



## cip 123

Chance for me to grab a 1527 in trade for my 2550, should it be a straight trade? the 1527 has Bare knuckles and treml-no, mine has a full set of dimarzio's and is a more recent model I believe.

Just want to check its a good deal.


----------



## armand

Ibanez RG7420 (2001) with Lundgren M7
Ibanez S7420 with DiMarzio X2N and D-Activator


----------



## aesthyrian

Is that a massive D-tuna route on the 7420? 

I like the red inlays, are those just stickers?


----------



## armand

No, the luthier actually replaced the inlays.
Yeah, the D-tuna route looks dumb now.  I had an idea before of placing one for both sixth and seventh strings. Oh well.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Love that one pup look!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Ibanez Iron Label RGIF7 Fanned Fret 7-String Electric Guitar

i bought the fanned fret Iron Label from AMS........


----------



## Curt

vkw619 said:


> What on earth is that?
> 
> Isn't that the guitarist for Emmure's LACS?



Yeah, it is. Used to have an EMG in the bridge. Has a T.O.M. style bridge on it. I am not a Yankees fan, not an Emmure fan, and dislike T.O.M bridges, but something about a white single pickup RGD always looks nice. I think it used to be black, though. Unless this is a different one to the one he had in the past.


----------



## Mountain Drew

Most of the Ibanez 7s out on the market right now look terribly boring to me. Is it unreasonable to expect anything new coming out at all within the near future?


----------



## knet370

loving this badboy eversince











but is now loaded with all white illuminator neck and crunchlab bridge


----------



## Jorock

Love the contrast of those white pickups


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mountain Drew said:


> Most of the Ibanez 7s out on the market right now look terribly boring to me. Is it unreasonable to expect anything new coming out at all within the near future?



What are you looking for exactly? I mean, the current 7-string batch is more interesting and diverse in both specs and looks as it's ever been.


----------



## Mountain Drew

MaxOfMetal said:


> What are you looking for exactly? I mean, the current 7-string batch is more interesting and diverse in both specs and looks as it's ever been.



Not all of them have my specs, and the ones that do are rather unappealing. It's like whoever designed them just picked a color and called it a day. Just what I think though, I have a peculiar taste.


----------



## Mangle

I own an RG7321L. Hard to say how happy I am with it. It stays in tune like a champ and I do love the wider, more open space of the neck. Also love the flatter radius. Just much more comfortable for my fingers. Extra string is proving fun and challenging. 
Overall the guitar is just not very responsive. The body isn't percussive at all. It doesn't allow the sound of the strings to resonate after they are picked. I need to find a luthier in my area and ask them what they think is up. Upgrades to the guitar are on the horizon. Some knowledgeable, trustworthy recomendations wilth how far to go will be a big help when I find them.
That said, I would (most likely) own more Ibanez guitars if they were a bit more flexable with their output. I lust after many of their designs. But, being left-handed is a serious impediment to owning anything made by them.


----------



## knet370

why still no reverse headstock regular prestige line  a jbm100-7 would be great.  or just the plain ol RG*R*1527 maybe. hehehe


----------



## BrutaltoDead




----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Mangle said:


> I own an RG7321L. Hard to say how happy I am with it. It stays in tune like a champ and I do love the wider, more open space of the neck. Also love the flatter radius. Just much more comfortable for my fingers. Extra string is proving fun and challenging.
> Overall the guitar is just not very responsive. The body isn't percussive at all. It doesn't allow the sound of the strings to resonate after they are picked. I need to find a luthier in my area and ask them what they think is up. Upgrades to the guitar are on the horizon. Some knowledgeable, trustworthy recomendations wilth how far to go will be a big help when I find them.
> That said, I would (most likely) own more Ibanez guitars if they were a bit more flexable with their output. I lust after many of their designs. But, being left-handed is a serious impediment to owning anything made by them.



Upgrading the nut and bridge will make it sound a little more piano-like and resonant, but don't expect it to turn into another guitar. I would shove some crazy pickups in it and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Mangle

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Upgrading the nut and bridge will make it sound a little more piano-like and resonant, but don't expect it to turn into another guitar. I would shove some crazy pickups in it and enjoy it for what it is.



Haha yeah exactly.... I understand the guitars' intrinsic limitations as a lower end model and as an afterthought for the lefty market.
Wanted a (knowledgeable) luthier's call on the overall condition of the piece of wood the body is made of. Just to confirm what I/everyone suspects/knows about it and see if there are any really vicious dead spots that make it a lost cause.


----------



## Radau

Count me in


----------



## Vrollin

MaxOfMetal said:


> What are you looking for exactly? I mean, the current 7-string batch is more interesting and diverse in both specs and looks as it's ever been.



Yep definitely the most boring and repetitive ibanez model yet....


----------



## ghostred7

Vrollin said:


> Yep definitely the most boring and repetitive ibanez model yet....



I'll take that "boring and repetitive"


----------



## Rabsa

My "slightly" modified RG7321. Previous owner had already refinished it once with pretty nasty spray paint and done some other very questionable modifications so I decided to go "full retard" with this piece of junk. I removed old finish, sanded, sanded and once more sanded. Also sanded. And removed roughly half-dozen tablespoonfuls of filler, which was used to fill neck pickup routing: 








Originally I was going to paint it with some neon green, but in the end got lazy and just applied three coats of tar coloured wood wax. I'm actually pretty pleased with result, even though it's still just another plain looking black Ibanez. :-D

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## Mangle

Sharp! Understated but classy. RG's basic shape really says it all.... it's why I (and all the rest I'm guessing) have one. Guitar looks 110% better without a doubt.


----------



## SonicBlur

You saved it from death! Well done!!


----------



## SqWark

Amazing job!


----------



## SonicBlur

I'm finally part of the Ibanez Prestige club! My RG1527, I a customer Tru Blue hue....sorry for the crappy picture, I'll take some more over the weekend.


----------



## lazeron

Mi new Ibanez RGD 2127Z with Bare Knuckle Juggernaut Set


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## danpluso

s2k9k said:


>




Nice RGD!  

I wanted to post here back in the day but sold my RG7321. Now I have a worthy addition to the club.



















All Ibbys are stock for the moment. Would like to at least get new bridge pups for them all.


----------



## XenuLaVey

Doing some cleaning...


----------



## SonicBlur

Some updated pics of my RG1527.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Both cool, but the UV-neckshape smokes the wizard 7. To bad, cause I sort of like the looks of the RG a little better than the UV.

Got a B/W/B pickguard on the way for the UV.


----------



## Mordecai

been a while since i posted, heres a photo of the twins.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

And new pickguard from Jeannie's...





White pickups would be awesome, maybe in the future...


----------



## azyat

TruckstopChuckie said:


> White pickups would be awesome, maybe in the future...


Definitely needs some colors to make it look more alive, maybe even multi-colored pickup bobbins


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

azyat said:


> Definitely needs some colors to make it look more alive, maybe even multi-colored pickup bobbins



I'd say it was very much 'alive' with the mirror pickguard, a little too much alive for my taste. All black is a little too metalzupyoura$$.., so white would be classy.

Color? I'm planning to do a swirl sometime. Maybe get a repro Universe-style aanj body for my RG7620.


----------



## Randyb29

I have just ordered an Ibanez RG7421PB that has a mahogany body and I know I am going to change out the stock pickups. I was thinking on a crunch lab and liquifier set but I am not sure and open for suggestions. I dont want to get BKP, I had a set of aftermaths and just wasn't impressed at the time.If I had to compare the tone from a band I would say someone like KSE's, I am looking for something that has attack and obviously clarity. I have always used Duncan for my six strings and want to stay with passives. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really like how the SD Nazgul/Sentient set sounds in my mahogany Ibanez.


----------



## Ludo95

Cool guitars right here! I'd like to join the club getting a RGAIX7FM-TGF, does someone own it or had the chance to play it? Thanks!


----------



## odibrom

... looks like I forgot to post this here... From this thread


----------



## necronoid

^^Which are the guitar straps? the look great!!


----------



## necronoid

Another club member...


----------



## odibrom

necronoid said:


> ^^Which are the guitar straps? the look great!!



They are Planet Waves ones, lets see if I can find them...






This is the one on the right, with the planet lock system. The other is a regular one, but I can't find it in their site.


----------



## necronoid

odibrom said:


> They are Planet Waves ones, lets see if I can find them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one on the right, with the planet lock system. The other is a regular one, but I can't find it in their site.



Thanks for the info my man


----------



## CovertSovietBear

s2k9k said:


>



What pickups are in the Ibby on top? I like the color scheme, reminds me of Richie Allan's guitar w/ the same color combo.


----------



## mrdm53

Mine


----------



## s2k9k

CovertSovietBear said:


> What pickups are in the Ibby on top? I like the color scheme, reminds me of Richie Allan's guitar w/ the same color combo.



They are Dimarzio Illuminators.


----------



## Arkeion

Hey dudes. Got my RG3727 Prestige for sale in the classifieds section. Thought somebody might be interested, I've never seen one second hand.


----------



## rexbinary

_2014 Ibanez RGIX27FEQM Iron Label 7-string Transparent Grey _


----------



## Volsung

I've had this for about a year and a half, so I think its high time I post in this thread to make it "official". 






I really wish Ibanez would make more of these.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Couple of my 4 Universe's. UV70PBK and UV77REMC


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

New incoming 7420 tomorrow. One of the new MII ones (this is from 2013). Think it's a 'second' as it suppose to have a finish blem some place close to the neck screws. Otherwise it's like new (even plastic on the plastic covers). 

For something like 250 USD it's not deal of the century, but still a pretty descent price. 
I originally was looking for a rear routed HSH six string body for a swirl project, but I guess my plans have changed towards something a little more 'UV'esque. Maybe rout for a middle single coil and do a swirl? (got enamel paint on my way as we speak, will try to swirl some pedal builds I've got in my parts drawer).

I got a white 7420 when they first was 'reissued' about three years ago. I remember it being very playable. Not anywhere in the same league as my UV7 or my K7, but still quite nice.

Guess I'll be ordering a clear HSH 'swirl'-guard soon...


----------



## MagnusB

Eligible to join the club with this? 
'00 RG7620MSOL (srl# F0026xxx)...found it at Ishibashi U-box shortly after I moved to Tokyo from Germany.
Not that much info to be found other than these mahogany 7620s must have been a Japanese market spot-run some 16years ago.
Previous owner put a Blaze in the bridge which I swapped for a CL. New7 in the neck is a keeper though....
This is some serious tone monster now!


----------



## aesthyrian

That is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Glades

Necro thread alert! But for a good reason: I popped my Ibby cherry!

I couldn't pass up this super clean 2013 RGD2127Z for $900. Pro setup and the action is insanely low. Easily the best playing guitar I've ever owned.


----------



## Santuzzo

Glades said:


> Necro thread alert! But for a good reason: I popped my Ibby cherry!
> 
> I couldn't pass up this super clean 2013 RGD2127Z for $900. Pro setup and the action is insanely low. Easily the best playing guitar I've ever owned.



very nice! Congrats!
It looks to me like it still has the stock PUs?
How do you like them?

Reason I'm asking: I still have the stock PUs in my RGD2127, and even though almost everybody seems to very much dislike the Ibanez stock PUs, I kinda quite like them


----------



## trebal

s2k9k said:


>


----------



## Glades

Santuzzo said:


> very nice! Congrats!
> It looks to me like it still has the stock PUs?
> How do you like them?
> 
> Reason I'm asking: I still have the stock PUs in my RGD2127, and even though almost everybody seems do very much dislike the Ibanez stock PUs, I kinda quite like them



I like them too so far. They sound pretty solid for stock PUs.


----------



## Br00tal420

Glades said:


> Necro thread alert! But for a good reason: I popped my Ibby cherry!
> 
> I couldn't pass up this super clean 2013 RGD2127Z for $900. Pro setup and the action is insanely low. Easily the best playing guitar I've ever owned.



Very nice sir!


----------



## Xykhron

Here's my Ibby 7-string (currently the only one I own)


----------



## jerm

^damn that's beautiful.


----------



## Glades

That J.Custom's top reminds me of the RG3727, which is unfortunate it only comes in short scale because it's my favorite looking 7


----------



## MagnusB

MagnusB said:


> Eligible to join the club with this?
> '00 RG7620MSOL (srl# F0026xxx)...found it at Ishibashi U-box shortly after I moved to Tokyo from Germany.
> Not that much info to be found other than these mahogany 7620s must have been a Japanese market spot-run some 16years ago.
> Previous owner put a Blaze in the bridge which I swapped for a CL. New7 in the neck is a keeper though....
> This is some serious tone monster now!



Sanded down the top to get rid of the playing marks and spots as well as some scratches and dings and refurbed with some new oil finish. The grain and shades of the Mahogany now really pop out.
The back of the neck also got an Uncle Ben - style treatment....240 through 320 grit, Birchwood Casey TruOil and Gunstock Wax.


----------



## Djentlyman

Xykhron said:


> Here's my Ibby 7-string (currently the only one I own)



well now, that's gorgeous.


----------



## gunch

There's a K7 on GC used for 799, good price?


----------



## s2k9k

silverabyss said:


> There's a K7 on GC used for 799, good price?



That's a great price. Just looked it up. Seems to be in really good condition as well.


----------



## 1b4n3z

The one guitar I don't dare mod. And probably the one I don't need to


----------



## Kouhia666

This is metal guitar all the way. 

Love the neck and contours

This one only needs new pups, any suggestions? Music genre is mainly metal


----------



## Glades

Kouhia666 said:


> This is metal guitar all the way.
> 
> Love the neck and contours
> 
> This one only needs new pups, any suggestions? Music genre is mainly metal



Congrats! I am loving mine!

What are you looking for in pickups? The ones that came on mine stock (v77/v78) are really good. I don't think I would change them for other passives, as I don't think another set of passives would do much of an Improvement. I would however go to emg55/67 or fish man fluences for the active preamped tone


----------



## Kouhia666

Glades said:


> Congrats! I am loving mine!
> 
> What are you looking for in pickups? The ones that came on mine stock (v77/v78) are really good. I don't think I would change them for other passives, as I don't think another set of passives would do much of an Improvement. I would however go to emg55/67 or fish man fluences for the active preamped tone



I am passive pickup guy. So i'm thinking tonezone or crunchlab/liquifire set, but Seymour Duncan has some good options too. 
SD timecapsule is golden on neckposition. Haven't found 7 string version yet. (If it even excist)


----------



## Glades

Kouhia666 said:


> I am passive pickup guy. So i'm thinking tonezone or crunchlab/liquifire set, but Seymour Duncan has some good options too.
> SD timecapsule is golden on neckposition. Haven't found 7 string version yet. (If it even excist)



The most popular combos I've seen for this guitar is SD Pegasus/Sentient; DM Crunch Lab/Liquifire; BKP Miracle Man/ Cold Sweat; DM DActivator/Air Norton.


----------



## cardinal

My current Ibbies:


----------



## Kouhia666

Glades said:


> The most popular combos I've seen for this guitar is SD Pegasus/Sentient; DM Crunch Lab/Liquifire; BKP Miracle Man/ Cold Sweat; DM DActivator/Air Norton.



Forgot about d activator. Gotta check that out. Thanks


----------



## Br00tal420

Kouhia666 said:


> This is metal guitar all the way.
> 
> Love the neck and contours
> 
> This one only needs new pups, any suggestions? Music genre is mainly metal



Try the Alpha/Omega set


----------



## Br00tal420

Well while I'm here...



**Excuse the dog hair


----------



## Glades

Br00tal420 said:


> Try the Alpha/Omega set



Care to give us a review? I have yet to see one on the 7 set.


----------



## Br00tal420

Glades said:


> Care to give us a review? I have yet to see one on the 7 set.



Have not tried the 7 string set. I am very happy with the 6 as the omega pickup really is very "glassy" for those clean tones. Very versatile. Just throwing out suggestions.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Br00tal420 said:


> Have not tried the 7 string set. I am very happy with the 6 as the omega pickup really is very "glassy" for those clean tones. Very versatile. Just throwing out suggestions.



Yeah this echoes my experience with the 8 string version. Super versatile, has great cleans, has great clarity and a really unique growl/snarl under gain. Can definitely recommend the omega or black winter bridge.


----------



## Ammusa

Here's my RGD7UC-ISH and some other stuff.


----------



## cardinal

Ammusa said:


> Here's my RGD7UC-ISH and some other stuff.



Cool stuff! Love the Apex.


----------



## Glades

Glades said:


> Necro thread alert! But for a good reason: I popped my Ibby cherry!
> 
> I couldn't pass up this super clean 2013 RGD2127Z for $900. Pro setup and the action is insanely low. Easily the best playing guitar I've ever owned.



Upgraded to EMGs 57-7H/66-7H set. Those cavities needed a LOT of sanding and grinding, but it came out nice.


----------



## Br00tal420

Glades said:


> Upgraded to EMGs 57-7H/66-7H set. Those cavities needed a LOT of sanding and grinding, but it came out nice.



Very nice.


----------

